# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Партха Саратхи Дас Госвами

## radhadas

Краткая биография ЕС Партха Саратхи Даса Госвами

ЕС Партха Саратхи Дас Госвами родился в 1952 году в Англии. Он познакомился с сознанием Кришны в 1973 году, и вскоре переселился в храм сознания Кришны в Лондоне. Он получил инициацию у Шрилы Прабхупады в апреле 1974 года, после чего он приехал в Южную Африку, чтобы помочь утвердить там ИСККОН (Международное Общество Сознания Кришны). Он известен своими проповедническими программами в тентах и пандалах. Он возводил пандалы с палаточными навесами в разных городах Южной Африки, и в течении  недели там каждый день проводились программы с киртаном, лекцией и прасадом. Эти программы имели огромный успех и многие преданные Южной Африки пришли в сознание Кришны именно благодаря им. ЕС Партха Саратхи Дас Госвами – инициирующий духовный учитель. В марте 2006 года Он принял саннйасу, уклад отреченного образа жизни.

ЕС Партха Саратхи Дас Госвами проводит большую часть года в Южной Африке, помогая множеству своих учеников в духовной жизни. Раз в году он путешествует по Украине, где у него также есть много учеников, и по Индии.

----------


## radhadas

Партха Саратхи Дас Госвами: Имя Кришны – Лучший друг

Наиболее важной деятельностью преданных является повторение Святого Имени Кришны. Этому нужно посвящать самое лучшее время в течение дня - ранние утренние часы, поскольку в это время ум еще свеж, и те впечатления и переживания, которые входят в него, склонны оставаться там до конца дня.

Повторение Святых Имен Кришны - это наш бхаджан (преданное служение или поиск Кришны). Звуковая вибрация даёт возможность лично общаться с Кришной. Святое Имя Кришны неотлично от Самого Кришны. Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур писал, что нашим лучшим другом в этом материальном мире является Святое Имя, и что среди этих четырнадцати миров нет ничего другого кроме Святого Имени.

Если во время повторения мантры ум блуждает и медитирует на материальные объекты, это является оскорблением Святого Имени. Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур сказал: «Повторение Святого Имени Господа и одновременное занятие чувственными наслаждениями является препятствием на пути достижения любви к Богу». Если мы планируем чувственное удовлетворение или медитируем на него в своем уме, это создает препятствия и трудности в нашем повторении. Повторение Святого Имени Господа выглядит очень простым, но в то же самое время, оно очень сложно. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что процесс прост, но его применение сложно. Перед тем как повторять Святое Имя Господа мы должны молиться Панча-таттве, чтобы они дали нам разум повторять святое имя Господа чисто, без эгоизма.

Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии к «Чайтанья-Чаритамрите», Ади лила, 8.24:

«Повторение имен шри-кришна-чайтанья прабху нитъянанда перед повторением Харе Кришна маха-мантры очень благоприятно, поскольку, повторяя два этих святых имени - шри-кришна-чайтанья прабху нитьянанда, - человек немедленно испытывает восторг и, повторяя после этого Харе Кришна маха-мантру, освобождается от оскорблений».

Поэтому, пожалуйста, повторяйте Панча-таттва-мантру, перед тем как начинаете повторять Харе Кришна. Обычно я повторяю три-четыре раза Панча-таттва-мантру, перед каждым кругом.

----------


## radhadas

Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите»:

кришна-бхакти-джанма-мула хайа садху-санга
кришна-према джанме тенхо пунах мукхья анга

«Основа развития преданного служения Господу Кришне – это общение с возвышенными преданными. Даже после того, как в преданном просыпается дремлющая любовь к Кришне, общение с преданными остается наиболее важным» (Мадхья-лила, 22.83).

Джанма означает рождение, мула – корень. Корень рождения Кришна-бхакти – это садху-санга. Санга означает общаться, а садху – это святой человек. У любого объекта есть главные и второстепенные характеристики – сварупа-лакшана и татастха-лакшана. Главная характеристика садху – это то, что он принял полное прибежище у Кришны. Второстепенные характеристики – это такие качества, как смирение, правдивость, простота. Садху – это человек, который принял прибежище Верховного Господа. С таким человеком нужно общаться.

Принцип общения понятен всем. Например те, кто принимает наркотики или пьет водку, общаются друг с другом. Те, кому нравится ездить на велосипедах, объединяются в велосипедный клуб. Любители рыбной ловли организовывают свой клуб. А люди, которым нравится танцевать украинские народные танцы, посещают танцевальные кружки. Те, кто интересуется духовной жизнью, тоже должны общаться друг с другом. Таков принцип прогресса в духовной жизни. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что прогресс в духовной жизни на 90 % зависит от общения. Именно поэтому он основал ИСККОН, в котором много храмов и нама-хатт.

Общение с преданными не всегда бывает легким. Так, молоко называют жидкой религией, поскольку оно полезно для развития ума человека. Но иногда корова, которая дает молоко, может лягнуть того, кто ее доит. Это не значит, что человек должен перестать доить корову. Просто в следующий раз нужно быть более аккуратным. Точно так же, зная, что общение с преданными – основа прогресса в сознании Кришны, мы должны быть осторожными и аккуратными в отношениях с ними. Очень важно, с кем мы общаемся и как.

Настоящее качественное общение – это обсуждение глубоких тем о Господе Кришне и Его наставлениях из «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», а не поиск недостатков в других преданных. Есть много типов вайшнавов. Одни из них достигли освобождения, другие – нет. Освобожденные – это те, кто достиг уровня самосознания. Даже среди достигших освобождения вайшнавов есть множество категорий. Некоторых, таких как Прахлада Махарадж и Нарада Муни, интересует Вайкунтха. Кого-то, например Ханумана, больше интересует Айодхья. Кого-то, как Уддхаву, больше интересует Дварака. А бриджабаси больше привлекает Вриндаван.

Но даже во Вриндаване есть преданные разных уровней – те, кто находится в дасья-расе, сакхья-расе, ватсалья-расе и мадхурья-расе. Все они отличаются друг от друга, и все они вайшнавы. Бхактивинода Тхакур описывает 360 видов мадхурья-расы. Таково многообразие типов преданных. Вернемся к тем, кто не достиг освобождения, – обусловленным душам.

Мы – обусловленные души. Есть каништха-бхакты и мадхьяма-бхакты. В категории каништх, преданных-неофитов, также много уровней. Как существует множество оттенков красного цвета – темно-красный, вишневый, розовый, ярко-красный, так есть и множество градаций среди преданных-каништх.

У начинающих преданных есть материальные желания. У всех нас есть материальные желания, мы не чистые преданные. Мы принимаем Кришну как цель жизни, но, вместе с тем, имеем множество материальных привязанностей. Иногда в нас вспыхивает вожделение, гордость или гнев. Мы пытаемся контролировать эти анартхи, нежелательные эмоции в сердце, но порой они всплывают, и мы ничего с этим не можем поделать.

Начинающие преданные подвержены материальным осквернениям. Кто-то склонен критиковать других, кто-то не всегда честен, кто-то грубоват. Мы все до какой-то степени осквернены, а значит, находимся в нездоровом состоянии. Если мы больны, то идем в больницу, так как это лучшее место, где можно вылечиться. Там есть врачи и лекарства, но это не значит, что, явившись в больницу, мы сразу выздоровели.

Мы находимся в наиболее подходящем для выздоровления месте, но один лишь приход сюда не означает, что все наши болезни прошли. ИСККОН подобен такой духовной больнице, а все мы больны телесной концепцией жизни, поскольку считаем себя этим телом. Мы думаем: «Я – мужчина, женщина, украинец, русский, молодой, старый». Но на самом деле я – душа в теле, я вечен, у меня есть отношения с Верховной Душой – Богом, и эта моя жизнь в Украине кратковременна. Эти 60-70 лет подобны вспышке света.

Материальная болезнь – это телесная концепция жизни, и нам нужно вылечиться от этой болезни. Мы находимся в духовной больнице ИСККОН, а разных гуру и саньяси, которые приезжают сюда и проповедуют, можно сравнить с лечащими врачами. Главврач в этой больнице – Господь Чайтанья, лекарство – Харе Кришна маха-мантра, диета – прасад. Со временем нам станет лучше, но при этом у нас может оставаться небольшое осквернение.

Я привел пример с коровой, которая может нас лягнуть. В общении с начинающими преданными может быть то же самое: кто-то может сказать что-то обидное, оскорбить нас или опозорить, но это вовсе не значит, что мы должны отказаться от общения с преданными. Это говорит лишь о том, что в будущем мы должны быть более аккуратны, поскольку Господь Чайтанья говорит, что мы должны общаться.

Еще один пример. Иногда мы принимаем прасад, жуем и прикусываем язык. Но мы же не проклинаем свои зубы, не вырываем их из-за того, что прикусили язык, просто в будущем стараемся жевать медленнее. То же самое – в общении с начинающими преданными, которые могут повести себя неправильно. Мы должны продолжать общаться и быть в этом общении более осторожными.

Если бы мы были чистыми преданными, то проблем бы вообще не было. Чистый преданный не обманет вас. Все, что делает для вас чистый преданный, предназначено для вашего блага. Иногда Шрила Прабхупада ругал своих учеников, но это было для их блага. Но если начинающий преданный критикует вас, то это может быть порождено ложным эго или гордостью, поскольку начинающий преданный еще не чист и имеет материальные желания.

Другой пример: роза – прекрасный, благоухающий цветок. Но вот вы срываете ее, чтобы сделать гирлянду для Кришны, и вас колют острые шипы. Срывая розу, нужно быть осторожным. Когда мы общаемся с преданными, нужно быть очень осторожными. Я дам вам практичный совет того, как нам всем общаться в ИСККОН.

Шрила Прабхупада писал:
«Возвышенные преданные должны видеть только хорошее в том, что делают другие преданные. Они должны быть подобны пчелам, которых привлекает мед, ибо только мух привлекают нечистоты. Мы не должны действовать в духе соперничества, иначе он разрушит наше великое движение» (письмо от 10 апреля 1974 г.).

Настоящее качественное общение – это обсуждение глубоких тем о Господе Кришне и Его наставлениях, данных в «Бхагавад-гите» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», а на поиск недостатков в других преданных. Общаясь, нам надо пытаться говорить в духе Хари-катхи, а не обсуждать чьи-то недостатки. Возвышенный преданный подобен пчеле, которую привлекает нектар, только мух привлекают нечистоты.

Еще одно письмо Шрилы Прабхупады:
«Главная трудность – это отсутствие полного сотрудничества. Причина соперничества в том, что все хотят быть верховными – в этом трудность» (1 января 1974 г.).

Все хотят быть контролирующими, но в действительности мы – слуги. Поэтому, общаясь с преданными, пытайтесь служить им. Материалисты сконцентрированы только на себе. Их интересует только личное чувственное наслаждение. Вы можете возразить, что муж служит жене, а мать ребенку, но Прабхупада называл это расширенным удовлетворением чувств. Это тоже удовлетворение чувств, просто расширенное, поскольку дети – это наши экспансии. По сути это то же стремление удовлетворить себя. Но преданный хочет удовлетворить Кришну и гуру.

В материальном мире гуру представляет Кришну. Мы можем приблизиться к Кришне через Духовного учителя, поэтому очень важно удовлетворять гуру. Гуру употребляется во множественном числе, об этом пишет Шрила Прабхупада в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите».

Есть дикша-гуру, шикша-гуру, парам-гуру, и нужно прилагать усилия, чтобы удовлетворить их. Лучший способ это сделать – строго следовать их наставлениям. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада пишет в Бхагаватам, что мы выражаем почтение духовному учителю, если следуем его наставлениям слово в слово. Если мы относимся пренебрежительно к наставлениям духовного учителя, то это – гурор-авагья, неповиновение духовному учителю или преуменьшение важности его наставлений. Это третье оскорбление Святого Имени. Совершая его, человек становится апарадхи и уже не может совершать духовный прогресс.

«Да, могут быть различия, но вы все равно должны сотрудничать и действовать сообща. Иначе нет и речи о том, чтобы я освободился от множества проблем и разрешения вопросов» (письмо Шрилы Прабхупады, 5 июля 1964 г).

Между нами всегда будут различия, поскольку все мы – люди. Мы одеты по-разному, нам нравится разный прасад: кому-то нравится борщ, кому-то – вареники. Кому-то нравятся сухие сабджи, кому-то влажные. Кому-то нравится, когда в прасаде много специй, а кому-то – нет. Всегда будут различия, но все равно мы должны сотрудничать.

Именно поэтому Шрила Прабхупада сказал:
«Ваша любовь ко мне проявится в том, как вы будете сотрудничать,
стараясь дальше развивать наше Общество».

Если мы хотим получить милость Шрилы Прабхупады, нужно отложить в сторону свои собственные интересы и сотрудничать. Шрила Прабхупада может дать нам милость очень высокого уровня. Получив ее, мы можем очень быстро прогрессировать, и ради этого мы должны сотрудничать. Конечно же, это не просто. Прабхупада говорил, что духовная жизнь нелегка, но материальная жизнь невозможна. Никто не говорит, что духовная жизнь проста.

В одном письме Прабхупада написал, что не надо делать из движения Сознания Кришны утопию. Даже когда он лично присутствовал здесь, в движении были проблемы. Иногда их было так много, что Шрила Прабхупада не мог даже есть. Иногда столько проблем сваливалось ему на голову, что он не мог ни спать, ни есть, ни переводить.

Итак, пожалуйста, продолжайте сотрудничать и получать полное благо от садху-санги. Общайтесь со Святым Именем Господа. Шрила Прабхупада пишет в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», что тот, кто слушает Святое Имя Господа, непосредственно общается с Верховной Личностью Бога. Все мы повторяем мантру каждый день, и поэтому мы все общаемся с Верховной Личностью Бога.

Повторение Святого Имени – это наша самая важная деятельность, суть всей нашей духовной практики. От повторения Харе Кришна мантры можно получить больше блага, чем от посещения всех святых мест в Индии. Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что от повторения Святого Имени можно получить больше блага, чем от изучения всех Вед.

Это наша самая важная деятельность, и мы должны совершать ее в самое важное время дня – ранним утром. Большинству людей в это время хочется спать, но мы должны совершить такую жертву – встать пораньше и повторять имена Кришны. Нужно пытаться качественно повторять круги, избавиться от всех других мыслей и просто медитировать на звук святого имени.

Можно также думать о Господе Чайтанье, Радхе-Кришне и пытаться не отвлекаться ни на что другое. Если ум начинает блуждать, то нужно повторять громче, громкое повторение помогает контролировать ум. Нужно приносить такую жертву, повторяя в течение часа или двух каждый день и избегая 10 оскорблений. Для этого нужно знать, что это за 10 оскорблений. Перед тем, как начать повторять, нужно прочитать их. Самые худшие оскорбления – это первое (критиковать преданных) и десятое (быть невнимательным, позволять уму блуждать – прамада). Пожалуйста, вкладывайте как можно больше усилий в свое повторение, тогда вы сможете совершать быстрый прогресс.

Все материальное, что вы имеете, вы рано или поздно потеряете – здоровье, волосы, зубы. Ослабеет память, вам понадобятся очки, палочка для ходьбы. В Америке половина людей старше 85 лет страдает болезнью Паркинсона – это умственная неполноценность, когда тело дрожит, пропадает память, человек не может правильно говорить и начинает заикаться. Ко всем придет старость. Вы потеряете все свои деньги, ибо когда придет смерть, вы не сможете забрать их с собой. Уйдут ваши жена, дети или вы сами умрете. Когда вы будете умирать, родственники будут стоять вокруг вашей кровати и не смогут вам помочь.

Все материальное мы потеряем. Мы пришли в этот мир ни с чем и уйдем ни с чем. Хотя кое-что мы все-таки можем забрать – свои греховные реакции. Если мы вели греховную жизнь, то возьмем грехи с собой и будем страдать. Материальные богатства мы можем утратить и до того, как умрем. Когда наступит смерть, то у нас останется круглый ноль.

Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите»: «Я – всепожирающая смерть». Смерть – это фактор времени. Нельзя отмотать время назад, даже если вы – Президент Украины. Все являются слугами времени, а время – это Сам Кришна. Мы не можем победить Кришну, поэтому не можем победить и время. Кришна говорит, что Он – всепожирающая смерть. Нам придется всё отдать смерти.

У нас есть два варианта: первый – предаться Кришне, пока мы еще молоды, второй – предаться смерти. В любом случае придется предаться. Однако если мы занимаемся преданным служением, то предаемся Кришне напрямую и получаем огромное благо, поскольку Кришна говорит: «Как человек предается мне, так Я его и вознаграждаю». Но если мы не хотим предаваться Кришне напрямую, тогда нам придется предаться Ему косвенно, и Он явится нам как жестокая смерть, заберет все, и мы не получим никакого блага.

Но если смолоду мы добровольно предаемся Кришне, то Он будет отвечать нам взаимностью и помогать во всем. Мы уже не будем так сильно ощущать страдания материальной жизни. Мы в любом случае предаемся Кришне: либо напрямую, совершая преданное служение, либо косвенно, подчиняясь смерти. И в любом случае мы лишимся всего, что имеем. Разумный человек понимает, что лучше предаться напрямую. Он начинает повторять Святые Имена, общаться с преданными, принимать прасад, читать Священные писания, такие как «Бхагавад-гита» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», и таким образом получать благословения Кришны.

----------


## radhadas

ЕС Партха Саратхи Дас Госвами: Мои яркие воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде
«Пример горшечника»

Я слышал о том, что иногда Прабхупада гневался и отчитывал своих учеников. Я никогда не видел этого. Однажды Прабхупада давал лекцию по Шримад-Бхагаватам, а мы все сидели вокруг него на полу. Харикеша записывал лекцию на старомодном магнитофоне. Пушта Кришна тоже записывал эту лекцию, но на маленьком ручном диктофоне. Я сидел перед вьясасаной. Бхаграва стоял в глубине комнаты. Его служением было делать фотографии Прабхупады, и не просто какие-нибудь фотографии, а такие, которые можно было бы публиковать в журнале «Бэк ту Годхэд».

Проблема заключалась в том, что Прабхупаде не нравилось, когда его фотографировали. Он всегда старался поместить в центр Кришну, и когда начала щёлкать камера и появились вспышки, я думаю, он почувствовал, что его пытаются поместить в центр.

Бхаграва, со своей стороны, пытался выполнить своё служение наилучшим образом. Он хотел прославить Прабхупаду, делая качественные снимки, чтобы их можно было разместить на страницах книг и журналов ИСККОН. Чтобы уменьшить силу света вспышки, Бхаграва, смастерил алюминиевую фотовспышку, которая отражала свет в сторону Прабхупады. Со стороны казалось, что это нечто из космических программ НАСА.

Бхаграва фотографировал Прабхупаду, когда он пел «Джая Радха Мадхава». Он продолжал щёлкать и тогда, когда Прабхупада начал читать молитвы «Према-дхвани». И тут Прабхупада взорвался: «Почему ты так упрям? Я ведь тебе уже говорил не делать снимки». Бхаграва почувствовал себя разбитым и сломленным. Прабхупада продолжал отчитывать его ещё какое-то время, а затем вернулся к лекции «Бхагаватам».

Атмосфера была накалена. Я никогда не видел Прабхупаду таким разгневанным. Бхаграва воспринял это серьезно, и после лекции ушёл из храма на прогулку. Его не было так долго, что мы начали волноваться за него. Может, он заблудился или на него напали. Йоханнесбург – большой город, и он особенно небезопасен для приезжих. Однако через несколько часов Бхаграва вернулся – он думал, что оскорбил Прабхупаду. Преданные успокоили его, однако после этого случая он со всей тщательностью относился к тому, что касалось фотосъемки.

Чему мы можем научиться из этого происшествия? Прабхупада, будучи идеальным ачарьей, учил нас тому, кто Кришна должен быть в центре. Он не хотел, чтобы Общество основывалось на нём. Наше Общество называется Международное общество сознания Кришны, а не «Движение Прабхупады».

Другие, так называемые свами называли свои организации собственным именем, но Прабхупада настаивал на том, чтобы его миссия называлась именем Кришны. Другой момент заключается в том, что Прабхупаде особенно не нравилось, когда его снимали во время лекций. Фактически он запретил это. Когда Прабхупада говорил, он говорил то, что исходило из его сердца, как его вдохновляла Сверхдуша. И он объяснил, что когда щёлкала камера, это отвлекало его, и тогда он терял нить хода лекции.

Когда духовный учитель отчитывает своих учеников, это должно считаться признаком любви. Если бы Прабхупаде было всё равно, он бы ничего не сказал. Исправлять своих учеников – означает заботиться о них. В этом случае Прабхупада был раздражён, но для его ученика было благоприятным принять выговор своего духовного учителя, как проявление любви. Это помогает нам предаться и углубить нашу привязанность к духовному учителю. Мама Яшода ругала малыша Кришну, когда он разбил горшки с йогуртом.

Прабхупада привёл пример горшечника, который придаёт форму металлическим горшкам. Своей правой рукой горшечник держит молоток, которым бьёт по горшку и придаёт ему определённую форму, а своей левой рукой, которой он держит горшок изнутри, он поддерживает его, чтобы он не треснул. Правая рука символизирует то, как Прабхупада отчитывал своих учеников, а левая – его любовь и поддержку. Без молотка исправлений и порицаний ученик не сможет ничему научиться, а без руки поддержки и сострадания такое исправление может сломать ученика.

----------


## radhadas

Еще несколько фотографий Махараджа

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Какое удивительное подношение!
Спасибо большое!

----------


## radhadas

Подношение на Вьяса-пуджу Шрилы Прабхупады, 2006 г.	 
Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада, 
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. 

В этом году я подписываюсь как "Госвами", а не просто обычным "Даса". Кроме того, мое подношение включено в официальную книгу Вьяса-пуджи ББТ. Кто-то мог бы сказать, что я неплохо прогрессирую – двигаюсь вперед. После тридцати трех лет в качестве сражающегося брахмачари, теперь я – сражающийся санньяси. 

Истинный прогресс в духовной жизни ученика может быть измерен не внешне, а внутренне. Увеличиваю ли я свою привязанность к Вам, мой возлюбленный духовный учитель? Чем более привязанным я становлюсь, тем дальше я продвигаюсь. Вначале есть немного лаукика шраддхи, или сентиментальной веры в Вас. Постепенно она становится более ништха, или твердой верой в Вас. Затем асакти, или настоящая привязанность к Вам, и затем уже подлинная любовь к Вам. 

В иерархии любви к Радхе и Кришне, она начинается с Вас, затем парам гуру, затем предыдущие ачарьи, затем Шри Чаитанья Махапрабху и Господь Нитьянанда, и, наконец, Радха и Кришна. 

Эта привязанность к Вам – это не только лично к Вам, но и к Вашим наставлениям, Вашей миссии (ИСККОН), и Вашим верным последователям. 

Согласно Шриле Рупе Госвами, сварупа-лакшана, или основной признак, раги, есть гадха-тришна, или глубокая привязанность к Господу. Татастха-лакшаной, или вторичным признаком, раги, является авиштата, или глубокая сосредоточенность на Господе. Так что сначала привязанность, затем – сосредоточенность. 

Шрила Прабхупада, эта последовательность может быть также применена и к Вам. Вначале возникает глубокая привязанность к Вам и Вашим наставлениям и миссии (ИСККОН). Затем, из этой привязанности возникает глубокая сосредоточенность на Вас, Ваших наставлениях и Вашей миссии (ИСККОН). 

Каждый год я с нетерпением жду возможности прочитать Вашу книгу Вьяса-пуджи, особенно подношения Ваших членов ДжиБиСи и санньяси. Ваш ИСККОН – удивительное явление. В него вовлечено так много несходных и непохожих личностей. Некоторые кажутся диаметрально противоположными друг другу, некоторые – погруженными в себя, а другие – очень даже вовне. Одни консервативны, другие – либеральны. Кто-то глубоко погружен в правила и предписания, а другие склонны быть более спонтанными. 

И все же есть неистребимый общий фактор, связывающий все эти великие души вместе – то, что они все без остатка преданы Вам. То, что пронизывает их жизнь, или скорее даже само их существование – это их беспримесная любовь к Вашей Божественной Милости. 

Как это выражено Шрилой Рагхунатхой Дасом Госвами в его молитвах Шриле Рупе Госвами: 

Он – моя жизнь и душа. Снова и снова он милостиво сбрызгивает меня благоухающей водой из безбрежного океана безграничной любви. Теперь моя неудачливость вынуждает меня быть поглощенным лесным пожаром материальных бед. У меня нет прибежища. Кроме него, у кого я еще могу найти защиту? (Шри Прартханашрайа-чатурдашака 10) 

Когда я читаю различные подношения, прославляющие Вашу Божественную Милость, я чувствую гордость, оттого, что у меня есть такие Ваишнавы в качестве друзей и руководителей. Будучи немного затворником по природе, я никогда не встречал многих из них, но читая их откровения о том, что Вы значите для них, я испытываю волнение. 

Я молюсь со всем доступным смирением, чтобы Вы продолжали позволять мне общаться с Вашими последователями. В Ваше физическое отсутствие у меня нет другого прибежища, кроме Ваших искренних учеников и их учеников. 

Моля о единственной капле милости с Ваших божественных лотосных стоп, я остаюсь, 
Вашим слугой, 
Партха Саратхи Даса Госвами

----------


## radhadas

Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада, 
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Вашей Божественной Милости! 

Спасибо Вам за то, что приняли меня своим учеником в 1973 году в Бхактиведанта Мэноре. Меня попросили стоять возле Вас и держать четки получающих посвящение, пока Вы начитывали их. В этом была моя благая удача. 

Спасибо Вам за то, что даровали мне ИСККОН. Я ощущаю Ваше присутствие в этом обществе и считаю привилегией находиться в Вашей личной миссии. В этом была моя благая удача. 
Спасибо Вам за то, что даровали мне Майапур. Сначала гаура-лила, затем радха-кришна-лила. Гаура-лила так поразительна – она объединяет в себе мадхурйу и аударйу. В этом была моя благая удача. 

Спасибо Вам за то, что даровали мне Вриндаван. Конечная цель – в следовании по стопам враджаваси. Пожалуйста, ведите меня, чтобы я принял прибежище у Вас в Вашей вечной сварупе. 
Спасибо Вам за святое имя. Оно становится слаще, и я обнаруживаю, что мои безнадежные попытки бхаджана становятся глубже. В этом была моя благая удача. 

Спасибо вам за соединение меня с Шрилой Бхактисиддхантой Сарасвати Тхакуром, Шрилой Бхактивинoдой Тхакуром, и Рупой и Рагхунатхой Дасом Гoсвами. Через Вас их милость может спуститься ко мне. В этом была моя благая удача. 
Спасибо Вам за то, что даровали мне общение с Вашими последователями, особенно с моими духовными братьями. Через них я могу ощутить Ваше присутствие. В этом была моя благая удача. 

Спасибо, что приезжали в Южную Африку на девятнадцать дней в 1975 году. До этого приезжал Ганди, но Ваше присутствие было настоящим благословением. 
Спасибо за то, что попросили меня найти стих в Шримад-Бхагаватам по время дневного даршана. Позже я выучил этот стих и всегда думаю о Вас, когда цитирую его. В этом была моя благая удача. 

Спасибо Вам за проведение семи публичных программ в Южной Африке в 1975 году. Я все еще посещаю эти места, которые с тех пор стали святыми местами, и думаю о Вас. 
Спасибо Вам за то, что даровали мне свою книги, особенно Чаитанйа-чаритамриту,о которой один ачарйа сказал, что это величайший вклад нашей сампрадайи. В этом была моя благая удача. 

Спасибо Вам за то, что даровали мне Нектар Преданности. Это самая важная книга Шрилы Рупа Гoсвами, и без понимания ее, как мог бы я надеяться стать рупанугой? В этом была моя благая удача. 

Спасибо Вам за Вашу жертву. В изнуряющем конце своей жизни Вы проповедовали миссию Шри Чаитанйи по всему миру. Такая доброта, такое сострадание! В этом была моя благая удача. 

Спасибо, что стали шактйавeша-аватарой и воплощением милости Господа Нитйананды. Доказательством тому Ваши достижения за столь короткий срок. В этом была моя благая удача. 

Спасибо за сотворение моей благой удачи. Я пылко молюсь о том, чтобы встретиться с Вами снова на Гoлoка Вриндаване и поблагодарить Вас лично. 

Ваш вечный слуга, жизнь за жизнью, 
Партха Саратхи Дас Гoсвами

----------


## radhadas

"Секреты энтузиазма". Сборник лекций Партха Саратха Даса Госвами вы можете скачать по следующей ссылке:
https://sites.google.com/site/krishn...hi_das_gosvami

или
http://cs5610.userapi.com/u120324700...entuziazma.pdf

Харе Кришна!

----------


## radhadas

«... первое и самое главное из всех 64 анг бхакти — это повторение Святых Имён Господа.» 
Шрила Рупа Госвами, ведический мудрец

Самое важное, что нужно понять — тот, кто хочет посвятить себя Святому Имени, прежде всего должен понять значимость Святого Имени.

«Брихад-Нарадия Пурана»подчеркивает это:

харер нама харер нама 
харер нама эва кевалам 
калу насти эва насти 
эва гатир аньятаха

«В этот век Кали нет другого пути,
нет другого пути, нет другого пути для самореализации,
кроме как воспевание Святого Имени,
воспевание Святого Имени, воспевание Святого Имени Господа Хари.

*Бхактивинода Тхакур о святом имени
*Бхактивинода Тхакур также объяснил в «Джайва-Дхарме», что все составляющие преданного служения содержатся в воспевании Харе Кришна. Поэтому для продвижения в сознании Кришны необходимо, прежде всего, попытаться совершенствовать процесс повторения Святого Имени как с точки зрения количества, так и с точки зрения качества.

Шестнадцать кругов маха-мантры — это минимум, который следует соблюдать ежедневно,
но ещё надо стремиться увеличить количество кругов.

Бхактивинода Тхакур также объяснил в «Чайтанья-Шикшамрите», что определение мадхьяма-бхакты заключается в том, что он повторяет мантру больше и больше, постепенно увеличивая количество кругов до трех лакхов в день на чётках. Без четок следует повторять нирантара, что значит постоянное воспевание, непрерывно, без остановок. Поэтому его формулировка мадхъяма-бхакты, даже не уттама-бхакты — это три лакха вдень! Преданным не стоит терять силы духа, когда они слышат эти наставления, но также не надо удовлетворяться только 10 кругами — ведь это всего лишь необходимый минимум.

Основная идея состоит в том, что вайшнавы, поглощённые Божественной Любовью, всегда стремятся увеличить количество повторения мантры — времени, которое они уделяют непосредственно общению с Богом.

*ИЗ НАСТАВЛЕНИЙ ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ
О ПОВТОРЕНИИ СВЯТЫХ ИМЁН*
Даже в начале своей деятельности Прабхупада просил преданных повторять больше кругов. Я думаю, все знают эту историю. Насколько я помню, это было летом 1967 года в Сан-Франциско, когда Прабхупада попросил своего старшего ученика, Мукунду, читать 64 круга. Когда Мукунда Махарадж ответил, что он, возможно, не сможет сделать этого, то Прабхупада сделал уступку: «Повторяйте 32 круга». И, в итоге Прабхупада сказал, что его ученики должны повторять, по крайней мере, 16 кругов.

Итак, наставление Шрилы Прабхупады для своих подлинных последователей — всегда увеличивать количество кругов. Поэтому стоит пытаться увеличивать повторение мантры настолько, насколько это возможно - до одного лакха, что значит 58 кругов или больше, но также не пренебрегать и другими обязанностями, такими как руководство или проповедь.

Одновременно с увеличением количества кругов необходимо повышать качество повторения мантры, например с помощью медитации на Гаура-лилу. Естественное совершенство в джапе достигается тогда, когда медитация начинается с Гаура-лилы и доходит до лилы Радхи и Кришны. Это доказано Шрилой Прабходанандой Сарасвати в стихе: йата йата гаура падаравинде — если начинаешь с Гаура-лилы и погружаешься в нее глубже, то доходишь до лилы Радхи и Кришны.

«самое важное знание, которое есть у человека, — 
это знание о Святом Имени или то, что стимулирует
человека к повторению Святого Имени»
Бхактивинода Тхакур, «Джайва-Дхарма»


Партха-саратхи дас Госвами: «... для сосредоточенного повторения Святого Имени очень важно сконцентрироваться на Святом Имени»
Шрила Прабхупада написал в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» в Адилиле, что тому, кто не достаточно продвинут в духовном плане, не следует поклоняться Божествам Радхи и Кришны. Он даже сказал, что тот, кто не в достаточной степени продвинут духовно, не может повторять мантру Харе Кришна. Но в следующих параграфах Прабхупада объясняет, что поскольку имена Гауранга и Кришна — это одно и то же имя, они неотличны друг от друга, то мы можем приблизиться к имени Господа Чайтаньи, что в нашем положении сделать легче. В заключение он сказал, что в век Кали мы настолько падшие, что нам следует поклоняться Нитай-Гауранге.

*На кого медитировать, воспевая Святые Имена?
*

Воспевая, надо стараться думать о Гаура-лиле: представлять себе Божества Нитай-Гауранги на алтаре, или думать о Панча-таттве в Маяпуре, или же медитировать на Господа Чайтанью, танцующего на Ратха-ятре или в Гамбхирс, где он в течение 18 лет предавался настроению Радхарани.

Кто-то может думать о Господе Чайтанье — как Он танцует ранним утром во время своих прогулок вдоль берега реки Ганги или поет киртан в Шривасангане, или как животные в лесу Джарикандхи повторяли за Ним святое имя — все эти медитации откладываются в памяти.

Преданный должен молиться, чтобы во время воспевания Святых Имён у него в мыслях присутствовала Гаура-лила, особенно Господь Чайтанья и Господь Нитьянанда. Затем постепенно и тактично преданный может попытаться думать об играх Радхи и Кришны, но это состояние нельзя вызвать искусственно — всё должно произойти естественно. Поэтому, когда повторяешь Святое Имя Господа, надо молиться, чтобы непроизвольно думать о каких-либо играх.

Очень полезно на начальной стадии воспевания думать о святых местах, как, например, посещение Вриндавана, парикрама вокруг Говардхана со Шри Гуру, Дина Бандху Прабху или с каким-либо другим продвинутым вайшнавом, или о танцах перед Божествами Панчататтвы в Маяпуре.

Это поможет сконцентрироваться на святом имени, что очень важно для сосредоточенного повторения.

Крайне важно понять нама-таттву в воспевании. Когда Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху посетил Вриндаван, Он каждое утро приходил на берег реки Ямуны, садился под деревом Имлиталы (тамариндовое дерево) и повторял святое имя, наслаждаясь легким ветерком. Шрила Кришнадаса Кавираджа Госвами в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» описывает один из дней, когда Шри Чайтанья, пришел не просто повторять мантру, но проповедовать о самых важных вещах. Святое имя является самым важным, и Господь давал людям наставления, или шикшу, о том, как повторять святое имя.

*ЧТО ВАЖНО ЧИТАТЬ 
ДЛЯ УЛУЧШЕНИЯ ПОВТОРЕНИЯ СВЯТЫХ ИМЁН?*
Бхактивинода Тхакур в «Джайва-Дхарме» также подтверждает, что самое важное знание, которое есть у человека, — это знание о Cвятом Имени или то, что стимулирует человека к повторению Святого Имени. Преданный должен читать соответствующие священные писания, относящиеся к Святому Имени, такие как «Харинама-чинтамани», написанная Шрилой Бхактивинодой Тхакуром. Части 23, 24 и 25 «Джайва-Дхармы», в которых рассматриваются понятия нама-апарадха, намабхаса и шуддха-нама.

Но их надо не просто читать, а изучать и даже знать наизусть, чтобы можно было обратиться к ним во время повторения мантры. В этом случае путем напряженной работы по улучшению качества и количества повторения Святого Имени, джапа постепенно станет более концентрированной и чистой.

----------


## radhadas

Дорогие ученики, а также стремящиеся стать учениками и друзья, примите, пожалуйста, мои почтительные приветствия. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Я сижу за столом напротив окна на третьем этаже храма в Хилброу. Через несколько дней вместе с группой преданных из 32 человек я уезжаю во Вриндаван. Пройдет еще несколько недель, и Шри Шри Гоур Нитай покинут храм в Хилброу, отправившись в Леназию. Мы оставим позади храм в Хилброу и тем завершится еще одна глава истории ИСККОНа.

Двадцать два года тому назад, я, будучи брахмачари, жил в нашем первом настоящем храме в Еовиле, в Йоханнесбурге. Временами я был главным пуджари, иногда - садовником, иногда проводил подписку на попечительство, а еще распространял книги. По Своей милости Кришна давал мне возможность Ему служить...

Похоже на то, что мое служение включает также и литературную деятельность. К сожалению, литература никогда не была в числе предметов, по которым я преуспевал в школе. Мои строки не ложатся легко и гладко, часто выглядят натянутыми, я слишком озабочен мыслями о том, что подумают преданные, прочитав написанное. Но один из моих духовных братьев пишет:

"Я обнаружил, что ведение дневника помогло мне стать честнее и лучше узнать себя самого. Это сыграло свою роль в моих попытках увидеть то, что находится за пределами моих эгоистичных побуждений".

Поэтому я искренне надеюсь, что вы найдете этот дневник полезным для своей духовной жизни.

От имени моего вечного духовного учителя, Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, всегда желавшего мне добра, я хочу поблагодарить вас за ваши содействие и поддержку, которые помогают мне служить Шриле Прабхупаде.

Надеюсь, это письмо застанет вас в добром здравии и блаженстве сознания Кришны. Ваш в служении Шриле Прабхупаде, Партха Саратхи дас.

ЕС Партха Саратхи Дас Госвами.
"Дневник сражающегося садхаки" размещен во вложении к этому сообщению.
Дневник сражающегося садхаки.rar

----------


## radhadas

5 июля 1997 г., суббота. Практическое осознание

Я попытался поправить здоровье... укрепить нервы... Видимо, не того хочет от 
 меня Господь... Вместо протеста я должен смириться со своим положением... 

Это означает меньше непосредственной проповеди, больше покоя и бездействия... 
 Бездействия в том смысле, что я буду реже посещать программы, фестивали и 
 семинары, буду видеть меньше преданных. Но не бездействия в размышлениях о 
 Кришне.

Это важно, что я согласился со своими ограничениями... Я не должен питать 
 прежних иллюзий... Вместо того, чтобы бездействовать в ожидании, лучше сделать
 больше, чем обещано.

У Кришны есть свой план, и со временем он прояснится... 
 Для меня важно путешествовать, но путешествовать слишком много - плохо. 
 Мне следует общаться со знающими преданными и следовать их советам.

Из всех видов деятельности наиболее важны воспевание и проповедь... если человек
 воспевает, но не проповедует, он - эгоист, скупец (крипана). Если проповедует, 
 но не воспевает... он не сможет как следует прогрессировать. 
 Здесь должно быть четкое равновесие...

При моем здоровье я стал воспевать более качественно... Но проповедовать стал 
 меньше... Остается проповедовать более качественно...

Я чувствую вину за то, что стал меньше проповедовать... Возможно, я придумаю 
 новые способы проповеди... Пока пишу этот дневник, но, может быть, я способен на
 большее... Мое здоровье не столь плохо, чтобы я не был в состоянии прийти на 
 несколько собраний. 

Выдержки из "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Мальчик-брахман проклинает Махараджу Парикшита

Важно понять ход мыслей Махараджи Парикшита. Он был преданным Кришны высокого 
 уровня и служил Ему отдавая все силы... но в его жизни наступили резкие 
 перемены... Ему предстояло умереть.

В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (1.18.2) Шрила Прабхупада пишет: "Махараджу Парикшита
 несправедливо проклял несмышленый сын брахмана, попавший под влияние Кали, но 
 Махараджа Парикшит увидел в этом руку Нараяны. Он знал, что Нараяна (Господь 
 Кришна) спас его, когда он должен был сгореть в утробе матери, и если ему 
 суждено было погибнуть от укуса летучей змеи, то это должно было произойти по 
 воле Господа. Преданный Господа никогда не идет против воли Господа... Всё, что
 посылает Господь, - благословение для преданного. Поэтому все это не могло ни 
 испугать, ни ввести в замешательство Махараджу Парикшита..."

Покорность

Махараджа Парикшит полностью отдавал себе отчет в том, что если что-то 
 случилось, то это случилось в соответствии с планом непосредственно самого 
 Господа Кришны... В прошлом он был спасен от грозившей ему смерти, а теперь он 
 должен быть убит... Такова воля Кришны... Зачем плыть против течения потока 
 бхакти? Лучше плыть с его потоком. Махараджа Парикшит был покорен судьбе...
 Это означает безропотное подчинение и согласие... Покорность - синоним смирения.

Мнимый крах преданного

С точки зрения материалиста на Махараджу Парикшита, бесспорно, обрушилось 
 несчастье. Мы также оказываемся в трудных и бедственных положениях. Как нам их 
 воспринимать?

"Царь (Парикшит) был великим преданным Господа, а святой Риши - практически 
 равен царю... Милостивый Господь иногда создает такие затруднительные ситуации 
 для Своих чистых преданных, чтобы вырвать их из болота материального 
 существования и перенести к Себе. Внешне же эти ситуации кажутся пагубными для 
 преданного. Преданные Господа всегда находятся под Его опекой, и в любом 
 положении - будь то крушение или успех - Господь является их высшим 
 руководителем. Поэтому чистые преданные воспринимают постигающие их невзгоды как
 благословение Господа". (ШБ 1.18.28. ком.)

Из этого примера явствует, что нам также следует понимать и принимать 
 затруднения и беды как благословение Господа. 

Еще одно поучительное высказывание:

"Поэтому долг преданного - безропотно терпеть все страдания, ниспосылаемые ему 
 Господом, и принимать их как Его благословения... Чистый преданный Господа видит
 в несчастьях благословения Господа. Между тем и другим нет никакой материальной 
 разницы, ибо Господь абсолютен". (ШБ 1.9.17)

Как преданные, мы часто попадаем в трудные ситуации - нас критикуют, нас 
 беспокоит слабое здоровье, финансовые затруднения, и мы удивляемся: "Зачем 
 Кришна это делает?" Мы даже спорим с Ним... Мы думаем: "Почему это со мной 
 происходит? Так несправедливо... Почему я?" Сталкиваясь с такого рода 
 трудностями, весьма важно понять суть происходящего с духовной, или абсолютной, 
 точки зрения. То, как Махараджа Парикшит отнесся к проклятию, для нас весьма 
 поучительно.

План Кришны

Шрила Джива Госвами и Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур не считают поступок 
 царя обусловленным злодеяниями, которые он совершил в прошлом... Так все устроил
 Господь, просто, чтобы призвать царя обратно, домой к Богу. 

Молиться за другого

Когда Шринги, юный и неопытный мальчик-брахман, проклял Махараджу Парикшита, 
 его отец, Шамика Риши, молился Господу Кришне, чтобы Он простил его сына, 
 совершившего этот в высшей степени отвратительный поступок.

"Шамика молился за Шринги, он молил Верховную Личность Бога простить его сына
 ...и молитва отца была принята". (ШБ 1.18.47)

Здесь мы видим указание на то, что преданный может молиться о благе другого 
 человека. Шрила Прабхупада молился о благе своих учеников и, будучи его 
 последователями, мы можем молиться подобным же образом.

Все члены семьи преданного пребывают под особой защитой

Нижеследующие цитаты из произведений Шрилы Прабхупады дают ясное представление о
 том благе, которое получают члены семьи и потомки преданного, даже если сами они
 непреданные.

"Дурное поведение человека отражается на всей его семье... Члены семьи
 преданного разделяют с ним результаты его преданного служения Господу".
 (ШБ 1.19.2)

"Господь берет под Свое особое покровительство членов семьи и потомков 
 преданного, даже если сами они непреданные! Господь так добр, что всячески 
 оберегает членов семьи Своего преданного, поэтому преданному не стоит 
 беспокоиться о своей семье, даже если он покидает ее ради преданного служения". 
 (ШБ 1.19.35)

Бывает, преданный, переселившись в храм или занимаясь преданным служением 
 где-нибудь в другом месте, пренебрегает членами своей семьи... Иногда преданные 
 испытывают из-за этого чувство вины, но Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что Кришна 
 оберегает членов их семьи, даже если те непреданные.

6 июля 1997 г., воскресенье. Воспоминания о Вриндаване

Сегодня утром я прочитал очень хорошее место из "Шримад-Бхагаватам", где 
 Шрила Прабхупада пишет:

"Во Вриндаване все чистые преданные в своих молитвах взывают к милости Шримати 
 Радхарани, энергии наслаждения Господа Кришны. Она - милосердное женское начало 
 верховного целого, совершенное воплощение качеств, присущих женской природе. 
 Поэтому искреннему преданному нетрудно заслужить милость Радхарани, а когда Она 
 представляет такого преданного Господу Кришне, Он немедленно принимает его в 
 Свое окружение". (ШБ 2.3.23. ком.)

О Шри Вриндавана, когда же вновь вкушу я сладость быть с тобой? Когда же я 
 вдохну ранний утренний глоток твоего ветра? Когда услышу крики павлинов и 
 отдаленные звуки киртанов? Когда увижу холм Говардхан и живописно одетых 
 Враджа-баси? Когда я окуну свое лицо в мягкую вриндаванскую пыль и проникну во 
 все ее тайны? Когда смогу я поиграть в Ямуне, плывя против ее сильного течения?
 Когда я смогу поплавать в Говинда Кунде, Радха Кунде, Вришабхану Кунде, Павана 
 Сарове и Према Сарове, вознося молитвы, прославляющие Господа? Когда я смогу 
 отправиться во Вриндаван, покинув это темное и грязное место? Когда я смогу 
 отведать сухих чапати, сделанных руками Враджа-баси? Когда же мне удастся 
 бесцельно побродить в окрестностях Говардхана? 

"тиштхан враджа - всегда живите во Врадже..." - говорит Шрила Рупа Госвами.

Поместив Вриндаван в свое сердце, вы живете во Врадже...

Всегда помня о Вриндаване, вы можете наполнить Вриндаваном свое сердце.

Выдержки из "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Появление Шукадевы Госвами

Махараджа Парикшит решил поститься, но прежде спросил совета мудрейших...

"Хотя царь уже решил в ожидании смерти поститься на берегу Ганги, он смиренно 
 рассказал о своем решении, чтобы узнать мнение присутствовавших великих 
 мудрецов. Любое решение, тем более важное, должно быть подтверждено авторитетом"
 (ШБ 1.19.12)

Этот пример помогает преданному осознать, насколько важно, чтобы любое его 
 начинание было одобрено старшими... Чем важнее решение, тем более важно, чтобы 
 оно было одобрено. 

Еще один интересный момент - как сотрудничают между собой полубоги и как они 
 помогают преданным...

"Итак, царь Махараджа Парикшит сел, чтобы поститься до прихода смерти. Все 
 полубоги с высших планет восславили действия царя и в радости осыпали землю 
 цветами и ударили в небесные барабаны... Полубог радуется, видя, как кто-то 
 возвращается к Богу. Он всегда доволен преданным Господа, настолько, что своими 
 адхидайвическими способностями может помочь преданному во всех отношениях. 
 Этим они доставляют удовольствие Господу. Существует невидимая цепь тесного 
 сотрудничества между Господом, полубогами и преданными Господа на Земле". 
 (ШБ 1.19.18)

Проповедуя среди представителей индийской общины, часто приходится сталкиваться
 с сомнениями и страхами, порождаемыми тревогой о том, что, отказываясь от 
 семейных традиций поклонения определенному полубогу и вместо этого преданно 
 служа Господу, человек может оскорбить полубогов и тем навлечь на себя 
 неблагоприятные последствия. В приведенном выше высказывании Шрила Прабхупада 
 рассеивает эти опасения, указав на существование невидимой связи и совершенного 
 сотрудничества между Господом, полубогами и преданными. 

7 июля 1997 г., понедельник. Анатха и санатха

Словом "анатха" обозначают людей беззащитных или тех, кто притворяется 
 подчиненным.

Слово "санатха" указывает на имеющих защитника.

Благодаря какой-то необъяснимой удаче я санатха... Меня защищает Шри Чайтанья 
 Махапрабху... Через милость Шрилы Прабхупады я связан с Его лотосными стопами. 
 Я стараюсь служить Его миссии.

Он поддерживает меня, охраняет и предоставляет высшее убежище. И хотя 
 проповедник из меня неважный, если я смогу помочь другим в их проповеднической
 деятельности, это будет залогом моего возвращения к Богу. 
 Такова милость Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху...

8 июля 1997 г., вторник. Живой пример

Сегодня, прочитав лекцию, я задумался о будущем ИСККОНа... о том, что некоторые 
 его члены, оставив свои тела, снова родятся в ИСККОНе... В своих последующих 
 жизнях они будут такими могущественными преданными... Наш ИСККОН остро нуждается
 в настоящих преданных, отреченных, культурных и всецело зависящих от Кришны... 
 Нам нужен живой пример... Несмотря на то, что мы читаем о према-бхакти, нам 
 нужен пример преданных такого уровня...

Стать достойным

Я второй день плаваю в бассейне президента храма... Сегодня я проплавал без 
 передышки 15 минут... около 600 метров... Чувствую, как вода успокаивает мои
 нервы... 

9 июля 1997 г., среда. Выдержки из "Шримад-Бхагаватам"

Выдержки из "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (Песнь 1, глава 7) - "Наказание сына Дроны"

Перевод: Сута Госвами сказал: "Несмотря на то, что Кришна призывал убить сына 
 Дроначарьи, проверяя его религиозность, Арджуна, великая душа, не хотел делать 
 этого, хотя Ашваттхама и совершил гнусное убийство членов его семьи".

Комментарий: "Внешне Господь Шри Кришна подстрекал Арджуну, но лишь для того,
 чтобы проверить, насколько сильно у него развито чувство долга. Это не означает,
 что у Арджуны не было чувства долга, или что Господь Шри Кришна не знал о 
 чувстве долга Арджуны. Господь Шри Кришна посылал испытания многим Своим чистым 
 преданным, чтобы укрепить их чувство долга. Подобным же испытаниям подвергались 
 и гопи. Через подобное испытание прошел и Прахлада Махарадж. Все чистые 
 преданные успешно выдерживают испытания, посылаемые им Господом". (ШБ 1.7.40)

Как я это понимаю: Кришна постоянно испытывает Своих преданных... Услышав
 флейту Кришны, гопи забыли о своих семейных обязанностях, и, несмотря на
 препятствия, чинимые их домашними, глубокой ночью убежали в лес на встречу с
 Кришной. Кришна же попросил гопи вернуться к детям и мужьям. Первым испытанием
 были чинимые препятствия, а вторым - просьба Кришны вернуться в семьи...

Отец Прахлады Махараджа хотел его убить, но Прахлада выдержал это испытание. 
 Парикшит Махарадж выдержал испытание, будучи проклятым на смерть через 7 дней. 
 Царица Кунти прошла через испытания, когда ее сыновья были изгнаны в лес.

Эти примеры наводят на мысль, что с самого начала и вплоть до уровня полного 
 совершенства преданный должен быть готов к испытаниям... И еще один момент: 
 "Все чистые преданные выдержали соответствующие испытания, посылаемые им 
 Господом".

Выдержки из "Шрила Прабхупада Лиламриты"

В июле 1967 года Шрила Прабхупада перенес сердечный приступ, и решил вернуться 
 в Индию, чтобы поправить свое здоровье. Высказывалось предположение, что, 
 возможно, в Америку вместо Свамиджи приедет кто-то из духовных братьев Шрилы 
 Прабхупады, и, в случае самого худшего, возьмет на себя руководство ИСККОНом. 

Шрила Прабхупада ответил следующим образом. 

Слезы потекли из его глаз, и срывающимся голосом он сказал: "Мой духовный 
 учитель был необыкновенным духовным учителем". Затем он немного помолчал и, 
 вытирая со щек слезы, сказал, справляясь с дыханием: "Он спас меня". 

Через два дня Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что не будет приглашать никого из 
 духовных братьев заботиться о его учениках. Он сказал: "Если этот человек 
 скажет единое слово, отличное от того, что говорю я, это ввергнет вас в великое 
 смущение". "Вообще-то, - сказал он, - подобная мысль оскорбительна для духовного
 учителя". ("Шрила Прабхупада Лиламрита", том 2, стр. 162)

13 июля 1997 г., воскресенье. Отъезд из Гита Нагари

Завтра я уеду из Гита Нагари... Здесь такая мирная, просто идеальная атмосфера, 
 полное отсутствие каких-либо стрессов. Я уеду из Нью-Джерси на Украину через 
 Лондон... Посмотрим, как это скажется на моем здоровье...

Наша миссия - проповедовать... жертвовать своими эгоистическими интересами ради
 других. Трудиться на благо других - куда возвышеннее... Подчиняться означает
 делать то, что нам может оказаться не по нраву...

14 июля 1997 г., понедельник. Молитва уму

Вчера меня пришли навестить Вишну дас (доктор) и его жена Лалита. Они прилетели 
 из Теннеси и пробыли на ферме всего шесть часов, а потом улетели обратно... 
 Вишну привез мне свой раскладной столик, электрооборудование, лекарства и книги.

Он провел со мной два сеанса, во время которых привел в порядок мой позвоночник 
 и поставил иголки в уши... Кришна защищает и поддерживает Своих преданных... Во
 время моего первого дальнего путешествия за пределами Южной Африки Он обеспечил 
 меня всем.

Каждый день у меня был хороший прасад, было где остановиться, меня сердечно 
 принимали... Кришна столь милостив к этой самой падшей душе.

Почему же мы тревожимся, почему подавлены или обеспокоены?.. Это наш нечестивый 
 неуправляемый ум, принимающий, а затем отвергающий... Жаждущий, а затем 
 разочарованный... Непостоянство ума может довести до безумия, он вечно 
 несчастлив, вечно недоволен; он всегда на что-то толкает.

Иногда кажется, что ум успокоился и считает положение живого существа 
 нормальным, а иной раз он поднимает восстание и вершит революцию мыслей... 
 Он всегда колеблется... чем заняться?

Сосредоточьте мысли на святом имени Кришны с большой энергией и энтузиазмом... 
 Духовный мир вращается вокруг трансцендентных игр Господа, его не затрагивают 
 честь и бесчестие, утраты и приобретения, счастье и страдания. Внешний мир 
 исполнен болезненной двойственности...

Лучше оставаться во внутреннем мире лил Кришны... Но тогда распространение 
 движения санкиртаны - тоже лила Гоур-Нитая. Да, при обращении мыслей к 
 трансцендентному двойственность исчезает...

----------


## radhadas

20 сентября 1997 г., суббота. Одна ночь в Питермарицбурге

Сегодня, когда я остался в доме Радханги в Питермарицбурге, я вспоминал свой
 последний приезд сюда. Это было 9 месяцев назад, но ощущение такое, словно
 прошло 9 лет... За прошедшие 9 месяцев столько изменилось... В январе я уехал из
 Южной Африки, не зная толком, куда... Было ощущение неопределенности.
 Неопределенности относительно моего предназначения и служения в ИСККОНе.

После путешествия ситуация прояснилась, но состояние здоровья вносит
 некоторую неопределенность. Кришна действует многими удивительными и
 загадочными способами... Все, что Он делает - нужно для моего очищения... Это
 может мне не нравится, а, откровенно говоря, мне это часто не нравится, но все
 это идет мне на пользу.

Прошедший год принес ощущение того, что Радха и Кришна занимают меня служением,
 приближая к Себе. Мои привязанности, гордыня и личные амбиции постепенно
 меня покидают... Освобождаясь от анартх, я могу развивать ручи, или
 подлинный вкус к имени, рупе, гунам и лилам Господа Кришны.

Мой духовный дед. Молитва Шриле Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуру

Я возношу эту смиренную молитву своему парам-гуру.

Мой дорогой парам-гуру, Вы - мой дед... Благожелательный, добрый и
 великодушный попечитель. Взгляните, пожалуйста, благосклонно на эту падшую 
 убогую душу... По Вашей милости я способен продолжать служение Вашему сыну,
 Шриле Прабхупаде.

Я жажду, как всегда, общаться с Вами. Вы - один из личных спутников Господа...
 Луч Вишну, озаривший эту мрачную темницу.

Я хочу служить Вам в духовном мире, вознося молитвы... Я хочу служить Вам в 
 материальном мире, проповедуя... Два вида служения, вывершающие друг друга...

Вы проповедовали, как лев, и учредили Миссию... Вы - не из этого мира, Вы - с
 Вайкунтхи. И, чтобы обрести Ваши благословения, я также должен следовать
 Вашему примеру.

22 сентября 1997 г. Ньюкасл

Я сижу у окна в новом ньюкассловском доме Анила... Передо мной раскинулись
 зеленые холмы, рощицы, вдалеке, может, километрах в двадцати, виднеется горное
 плато, на лугах пасутся коровы, и белые облака оттеняют небесную синь...

Дует сильный ветер, клонится трава... Недавно мы славно прогулялись с Бхактой
 Винаем и Омитом. Свежий прохладный деревенский воздух меня взбодрил...

Похоже, регулярные упражнения помогают мне... Я ощущаю себя виновным из-за
 того, что не занят деятельностью, имеющей к сознанию Кришны более
 непосредственное отношение... Но если это благоприятно скажется на моем
 будущем, я должен это принять.

Каждому из нас приходится жить в своем индивидуальном теле. С возрастом чаще 
 замечаю свою ограниченность... Не в состоянии делать то, что хочу на самом
 деле...

Мне хотелось бы меньше есть и меньше спать... Хотелось бы помнить то, что
 прочел и то, что учил, а не забывать... Хотелось бы быть более доступным и
 полезным для учеников и других преданных... Мне хотелось бы взять на себя
 больше обязанностей в Обществе... Хотелось бы поменьше думать о своем
 ежедневном распорядке и просто смириться с тем, что происходит... Мне хотелось
 бы больше времени уделять каждому, кого я встретил, вдохновляя его на преданное
 служение... Мне хотелось бы помогать всем преданным, а не только заботиться о
 своих учениках...

Таковы были бы мои желания, но Кришна хочет, чтобы я шел в ином направлении.
 Из-за общей слабости и невралгии моя деятельность претерпевает изменения. Я
 вынужден вести жизнь более уединенную, иначе мои нервы перевозбуждаются... Я
 вынужден внимательно изучать философию, чтобы увидеть в том, что со мной
 происходит, проявление милостивого участия Кришны.

Выдержки из "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (песнь 1, глава 17)

Читая отрывок главы 17, "Наказание и помилование Кали", я внимательно
 проследил, как бык (олицетворение религии) и корова (олицетворение Земли)
 приняли посланные им страдания.

"Хотя бык (олицетворение религии) и корова (олицетворение Земли) доподлинно
 знали, что непосредственной причиной их страданий было олицетворение Кали, тем
 не менее, как преданные Господа, они так же хорошо знали, что без Его дозволения
 никто не мог причинить им зла. Согласно "Падма Пуране", наши теперешние беды
 происходят от того, что грехи, посеянные нами когда-то, приносят свои плоды, но
 выполнение чистого преданного служения может постепенно уничтожить даже семена
 грехов. Поэтому даже если преданные знают, кто причинил им зло, они не винят их
 в своих страданиях. Они считают само собой разумеющимся, что тех, кто причиняет
 им страдания, вынуждает действовать какая-то косвенная причина, и поэтому
 терпеливо сносят их, думая, что Бог посылает им лишь малую толику заслуженных
 страданий, а иначе они страдали бы гораздо сильнее".

 24 сентября 1997 г. Храм в Претории

Последние два дня живу в храме Претории... Погода просто замечательная...
 Каждый день рано утром и ближе к вечеру я гуляю.

Пребывание в Претории оживило воспоминания о моем последнем приезде сюда...
 С 1982 по 1985 гг. я регулярно ездил в Преторию собирать пожертвования. 
 3 года продавал там картины... Выставки и равнодушные глаза дающих взносы...

Помню, как вел машину из Йоханнесбурга в Преторию и, уснув, проехал на красный
 свет. В те дни я выжимал из своего тела все, что можно...

Вчера Бхакта Винай привел меня к маленькому уединенному бассейну, и я вдруг 
 вспомнил, как проезжал мимо него 15 лет назад... В то время он был частной
 собственностью, и я не мог им воспользоваться.

Мысли, пришедшие во время чтения "Бхагаватам"

Читая "Шримад-Бхагаватам", я натолкнулся на несколько удивительных высказываний 
 Шрилы Прабхупады, объясняющих, как преданный должен смотреть на "приобретения и
 потери". Искренне занимаясь преданным служением, мы часто сталкиваемся с
 кажущимися резкими поворотами событий или неожиданными удачами.

"Преданный считает, что никто непосредственно не отвечает за то, кем он является
 - благодетелем или злодеем. Дозволение на это дает Господь. Поэтому он не
 думает, что кто-то непосредственно несет ответственность за такие поступки.
 В обоих случаях он считает само собой разумеющимся, что и удача, и неудача
 посылаются ему Богом, и потому являются Его милостью. В случае удачи никто не
 будет отрицать, что она ниспослана Богом, но в случае неудач или несчастий,
 возникает сомнение: может ли Господь быть столь суров к Своему преданному,
 посылая ему великие трудности. На долю Иисуса Христа выпали, казалось бы,
 невероятные испытания, когда его распяли невежественные люди, но он не гневался
 на злодеев. Так следует принимать все - и благоприятное и неблагоприятное.
 Поэтому тот, кто указывает на совершившего зло, в глазах преданного такой же
 грешник. По Божьей милости преданные терпеливо переносят все невзгоды... Иными
 словами, преданный вообще не страдает, потому что так называемое страдание - это
 тоже Божья милость для преданного, который во всем видит Бога."

26 сентября 1997 г. Йоханнесбургский храм

Вчера я уехал из храма в Претории, и Бхакта Дэвид отвез меня в храм Хилброу. По
 прибытии я встретился с Равиндрой Сварупой Прабху и Бхакти Чайтаньей Свами. В
 храме царит атмосфера неопределенности: через месяц нам надлежит освободить
 помещение. Преданные отправятся в Совето, Хоктон и в Леназию.

Каждое утро я быстрым шагом ходил гулять к футбольному полю, что в километре от
 храма... Это место заброшено и превращено в свалку хлама Кали-юги. Поле украшают
 горы банок из-под пива и "Кока-колы", кости животных и старые газеты.
 Гуляя там, я случайно обратил внимание на цветной газетный вкладыш... Я не сразу
 его заметил, но когда в третий раз проходил мимо, бросились в глаза несколько
 фотографий. Приостановившись, чтобы бегло взглянуть на статью, я вдруг ощутил
 внезапную перемену в сознании.

Статья, на которой остановился мой взгляд, пробудила множество различных
 переживаний, испытанных мной в глубоком детстве... Я был изумлен, насколько
 крепко укоренились в памяти "васаны", впечатления, порожденные и запечатленные
 умом. Они сохраняются, даже когда мы становимся преданными...

Васаны (впечатления)

Слово "васана" означает "впечатление"... Все, что мы переживаем, производит на
 нас совершенно определенное впечатление. Эти впечатления проникают в ум и в нем
 накапливаются, словно на диске компьютера. Разница лишь в том, что их не так
 просто стереть.

Как много впечатлений детских лет... Я рос в царстве Кали среди греховной
 деятельности. Если вы выросли на материалистическом Западе, то все накопленные
 впечатления неблагоприятны. "Роллинг стоунз", "Битлз", "Унесенные ветром",
 Джеймс Бонд, рок-музыка, местный бар, наркотики, секс и насилие...

Как же так, что со всем этим вы становитесь преданным? Преданное служение
 создает новые впечатления, которые постепенно вытесняют старые...

Впечатления от Ямуны, Вриндавана, общения со Шрилой Прабхупадой, экстатических
 киртанов, марафонов по распространению книг - поток новых впечатлений наводняет
 мысли, затапливая впечатления от прежней жизни.

Но это требует времени... Оставить вредные привычки и наклонности можно быстро,
 но стереть дурные впечатления, ими оставленные потребуется не одна жизнь.

26 сентября 1997 г. Встреча с Равиндрой Сварупой Прабху

Равиндра Сварупа Прабху... замечательный преданный... Президент храма, член
 Джи-Би-Си, философ, мыслитель, отец и друг... Один из самых мыслящих преданных
 нашего Общества.

В самые мрачные для ИСККОНа времена он был рассеивающим тьму светом...
 Спокойный и уравновешенный... Никакой фальши, никакого притворства...
 Будь таких преданных побольше, ИСККОН намного выиграл бы.

Слушая его советы и откровения, я ощущал безмятежность. Ему присущи глубочайшее
 видение и понимание целей и умонастроения нашего Общества. Он честен, доступен
 в общении и обладает природным чувством юмора. Удивительный вайшнав.

26 сентября 1997 г. Новая диета

Во время моего пребывания в Леназии, в доме Роя, Кришна надоумил меня изменить
 диету... Теперь по утрам я принимаю только фрукты. Никакого молока и сахара.
 Надеюсь, это улучшит мое состояние. Наихудшее для меня время - позднее утро
 вплоть до двух часов дня... Возможно, это связано с преобладанием в этот период
 гуны страсти... Именно в это время моя невралгия усиливается...

Выдержки из "Шримад Бхагаватам", Песнь 1, глава 18, 
 "Мальчик-брахман проклинает Махараджу Парикшита"

Комментируя текст 25, Шрила Прабхупада пишет... "Верховный Господь так добр к
 Своим чистым преданным, что в нужное время призывает их к Себе, создавая для
 этого благоприятную обстановку."

"Чтобы суметь возвратиться к Богу, человек должен отречься от всех
 привязанностей к мирским отношениям. Поэтому, когда преданный слишком глубоко
 погружается в мирские дела, Господь создает необходимую ситуацию, чтобы сделать
 его безразличным к ним."

Как я понимаю прочитанное: Кришна так милостив ко мне! Я позволяю светским
 обстоятельствам все больше и больше занимать меня, и вот, чтобы ослабить мои
 привязанности, Кришна поставил меня перед обстоятельствами, при которых я
 становлюсь к ним безразличен. Ухудшение физического состояния и разъезды
 вынуждают быть свободным от "пратиштхи" (стремления к выгоде и славе).

Комментарий: "Как только добрая душа совершает что-либо дурное, к ней тут же
 приходит раскаяние." (ШБ 1.18.31, ком.)

Как я понимаю прочитанное: "Случись нам, сознательно или неосознанно, совершить
 нечто неблаговидное, нам следует раскаяться в содеянном и, сожалея, попросить
 прощения. Наихудшее, что мы можем предпринять при таких обстоятельствах - это
 выстроить логическую концепцию, оправдывающую проступок, которая представляет
 его не таким уж плохим и спасает нас от осуждения. Мы не являемся чистыми 
 преданными и поэтому низшие гуны природы временами влияют на нас, гуна невежества
 особенно, и мы можем не всегда действовать и говорить наиболее подобающим и 
 совершенным образом. Допустив ошибку или совершив оскорбление, - нам следует 
 распознать свою неправоту и быть готовым признать ее перед собой и другими.

Перевод: "Преданные Господа так терпеливы, что никогда не склонны мстить за
 себя, даже если их поносят, обманывают, проклинают, беспокоят, презирают или
 даже убивают." (ШБ 1.18.48)

Как я понимаю прочитанное: Махараджа Парикшит был настолько возвышенным
 преданным, что в духе совершенного принятия легко согласился со смертельным
 приговором, который ему вынес Шринги. Он не сетовал, скорее наоборот: принял
 его как должное, согласившись с таким внезапным поворотом событий. Шрила
 Прабхупада пишет: "Он воспринял это "как данное ему благословение"".

Комментарий: "Согласно "Вараха-Пуране", которую цитирует Шрила Джива Госвами,
 между водами Ганги и Ямуны нет разницы, но когда воды Ганги освящаются сто раз,
 она зовется Ямуной." (ШБ 1.19.6, ком.)

Комментарий: "Условия материального мира таковы, что заставляют человека вольно
 или невольно совершать грехи, и лучший тому пример - сам Махараджа Парикшит,
 которого все знали как безгрешного и праведного царя. Но и он стал жертвой
 нанесенного им оскорбления, несмотря на то, что всегда стремился избегать
 подобных ошибок." (ШБ 1.19.7, ком.)

Как я понимаю прочитанное: Шрила Прабхупада писал, что каждый грешит, вольно
 или невольно, поэтому преданному следует пребывать в умонастроении непрестанной
 молитвы Господу о даровании ему защиты и убежища. При таком отношении
 неумышленные проступки могут быть прощены, и воздаяние за них нас минует.

Перевод: "Господь, Верховная Личность, правитель и трансцендентного, и
 материального миров, милостиво одолел меня в форме проклятия брахмана. Я был
 слишком привязан к семейной жизни, и потому Господь, чтобы спасти меня, пришел
 ко мне в таком облике, что только от одного страха я отрешусь от мира."
 (ШБ 1.19.14)

Как я понимаю прочитанное: Махараджа Парикшит был настолько развитой в духовном
 отношении личностью, что воспринял проклятие брахмана как милость Кришны,
 проявленную, чтобы спасти его. Он не сокрушался и не сопротивлялся тому, что
 должно было случиться, усматривая в этом руку Кришны. До исполнения приговора
 оставалось 7 дней, но это не поколебало его спокойствия.

1 октября 1997

Вчера мы с Гирираджем Свами и Бхакти Чайтаньей Свами собрались, чтобы обсудить
 ряд неотложных вопросов. Озабоченность вызывали некоторые ведущие члены нашего 
 Общества. Быть в ИСККОНе на ведущих позициях означает поместить себя под свет 
 прожектора. Если вы гуру или санньяси, подмечается все, что вы говорите и 
 делаете, или, точнее, случись вам совершить что-нибудь несоответствующее, как
 это тотчас же будет зафиксировано.

Сам бы я предпочел потесниться на второй план, но то, что я принимаю учеников,
 делает меня достаточно заметным... Принимать учеников и проповедовать - отделить
 одно от другого мне не представляется возможным... Мы должны вести проповедь, 
 именно таким было наставление Шрилы Прабхупады. Он также взял на себя бремя 
 принимать учеников... и, как его последователь, я должен действовать таким же 
 образом.

2 октября 1997 - Моление о Защите

Кто я? Падшая, никчемная душа...
 Материальная иллюзорная энергия настолько могущественна и
 искусна в плетении обольстительного обмана,
 что я пленен ею на многие тысячелетия.

Изначальный грех - в попытке подражать Кришне и быть независимым от Него.
 Есть ли у меня шанс освободиться от оков иллюзии...?
 Лишь убежище Кришны мне даст свободу.

Практиковать Сознание Кришны 25 лет,
 И все же быть таким беспомощным и уязвимым...
 А Майя искушает все тоньше, все беспощаднее.

Потому-то так важно находиться в обществе духовных братьев...
 Увидев что-то, они тотчас укажут...
 Если преданный избегает общения, это очень опасно.

Дело в том, что нужно приветствовать конструктивную критику.
 Это дает возможность распознавать свои недостатки и совершенствоваться.
 "В любых стараниях присутствует изъян", - говорит Кришна.

Мы стараемся улучшить наше служение Шриле Прабхупаде,
 Поэтому следует приветствовать предложения к совершенствованию...
 Мы же встречаем их в штыки и гневаемся,
 Часто поступая подобно черепахе, втягивающей голову под панцирь.

Я смиренно молюсь о том, чтобы воспринимать критику с благодарностью.
 Не ропща, но видя в ней проявление доброты Кришны, - и принимать.

Случается, когда едим, мы прикусываем свой язык, но все же
 мы не клянем за это зубы, лишь стараемся в дальнейшем быть более осторожными...
 Преданные могут сделать замечание и это будет неприятным, но мы не можем
 Оставить их, ведь это означает обречь себя на гибель...

Я обращаюсь к Шри Шри Гоур-Нитаю, наиболее милостивому воплощению Господа,
 со смиренной мольбой... Об Их защите,
 Я очень слаб, я низко пал, я обескуражен и жалок, каждый миг
 Меня может смыть прочь волной энергии иллюзии...

Я целиком и полностью зависим от Их защиты,
 Вне Их убежища я не смогу промолвить даже одного имени Кришны.
 Вне Их укрытия я не смогу даже мгновение следовать за Ними...
 Без Их крова я не смог бы даже просто продолжать...

Я - живой пример того, что значит милость Кришны и Его убежище.
 Если бы не божественное вмешательство, разве смог бы я
 следовать путем сознания Кришны?

Я занят практикой вот уж 25 лет... Но как это стало возможным?
 Если не по милости Кришны и доброте Его ко мне.

То, что я пришел в сознание Кришны не согласуется ни с
 одной из причин, по которым люди предаются Кришне...
 Если говорить, как было, - меня ничуть не занимала мысль вручить себя Ему.

Моя жизнь в обществе преданных - следствие какого-то недоразумения...
 Ведь я был лишен малейшего желания и интереса к служению Кришне...
 Все это произошло по Его доброте.

7 октября 1997 г. Первый день во Вриндаване

В Делийском аэропорту меня встречали Шридам Прабху и Нила Мадхава Прабху.
 Было 29 градусов тепла - погода для начала октября на удивление прохладная. 
 Мы отправились во Вриндаван, по дороге я попросил остановиться в Варшане... 
 Я совершил омовение в Према Сароваре и помолился там.

Према Саровар

Небольшое озеро в километре от Варшаны, оно семигранной формы.
 Здесь в разлуке с Кришной рыдала Радха...
 Хотя и сидела на коленях у Кришны, Радха, едва услышав слова
 "Мадху ушел", от отчаяния разрыдалась, и Ее слезы образовали это озеро.

Я плыл в Ее слезах, и пытался сердечно помолиться,
 Бормотал молитвы, но, если честно, они были лишены малейшего чувства.
 Готовность пытаться выглядеть как подобает посещающему Вриндаван гуру с
 тридцатью учениками гирей висела на мне.

Сам я предпочел бы встречаться с Вриндаваном забыв о себе как
 о "гуру со многия ученики", -
 Господа Чайтанью во Вриндаване сопровождал только один слуга...
 И все же, служить вайшнавам означает также знакомить их с Вриндаваном,
 это очень важно.

Я хочу стать вайшнавам слугой, не взирая на то, кто из них мал, а кто - велик...
 Позволь же мне служить ученикам, и пусть этот приезд их во Вриндаван
 Воистину станет достопамятным!
 На духовного учителя возложена задача: забрать своих учеников на
 Голоку Вриндавана...
 Начну с того, что покажу им
 Гокулу Вриндавана.

К тому же, доведись мне послужить вайшнавам во Врадже в пору картика,
 это привлекло бы благосклонный взгляд Шримати Радхарани и Господа Дамодары.

Я плыл по Према Саровару и видел множество рыб,
 Резвящихся в воде в лучах послеполуденного солнца.
 Длиной они были чуть более ладони, и плавали стайками,
 выпрыгивая над водой. 

Я поплыл к ним, и они растаяли в глубине зеленоватой прохладной воды. 

У меня возникла одна мысль... Все эти рыбы, что живут в Према Сарове,
 возвращаются к Богу, это спутницы Радхарани, и по Ее милости они живут в Ее
 кунде... Возможно, спустя несколько лет жизни в озере в виде рыб, все они
 вернутся к своему служению... Осознавая это, они вскидываются в любовном
 экстазе...

Возникла еще одна мысль... Достанет ли у меня смелости молиться о том, чтобы я
 также родился рыбой и умер в Према Сарове?.. Я не смог до конца обдумать это:
 мне недоставало веры во Вриндаван. Сказано, что все существа, живущие во
 Вриндаване, в час смерти возвращаются в духовный мир... однако, думал я, рыба не
 может проповедовать, а моя миссия - проповедовать о Вриндаване.

Я в поклоне почтения простираюсь перед всеми существами, живущими во Вриндаване...
 Перед собаками, свиньями, обезьянами, рыбами, муравьями, комарами, попугаями и 
 людьми.

Мать Кулангана

Преданные из Бхактиведанта Мэйнора, что под Лондоном, принесли мне письмо
 и маха-прасад - сладости мангала-арати - от моей духовной сестры Матери
 Куланганы... Ее считают непревзойденной в ИСККОНе по части изготовления
 сладостей... сладостно общение с ней... прекрасная, исполненная смирения
 преданная.

Она пишет: "Большое Вам спасибо за Ваше такое теплое и вдохновляющее письмо.
 Я вижу, насколько милостив ко мне Господь Кришна. Во мне растет чувство, что
 я лишена каких бы то ни было добрых качеств, находясь в окружении таких
 возвышенных, удивительных вайшнавов. Лишь по беспричинной милости Господа
 Кришны мне на какую-то долю секунды посчастливилось лицезреть столь чистых
 преданных".

Высокого уровня преданные, подобные Матери Кулангане, всегда будут считать себя очень
 падшими и недостойными общества вайшнавов - преданных Господа. Но такое сознание
 делает ее достойной общаться непосредственно со Шри Шри Радхой-Гокуланандой. 

8 октября 1997 г. Размышления, навеянные Вриндаваном

Я продолжаю следовать своему графику упражнений, что выражается в утренних и
 вечерних прогулках быстрым шагом... Мой маршрут проходит по парку, который
 принадлежит Институту Востока, что напротив Кришна-Баларама-мандира. Вчера
 вечером я вернулся весь покрытый испариной. Сегодня у меня болит желудок и
 голова, но я все равно планирую пойти на прогулку.

Утром по работам Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти изучал описание ежедневных игр
 Господа, которое приводит Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти...

Весьма уместно во время месяца картик во Вриндаване молиться о лила-смаранам
 (памятовании о развлечениях Господа). Подобно тому, как обыкновенный человек в
 течении 24 часов совершает действия, следуя определенному распорядку, Верховная
 Личность имеет Свой распорядок дня, в соответствии с которым претворяет Свою
 деятельность.

Я смиренно молю Шрилу Прабхупаду и предыдущих ачарий о том, чтобы ум мой
 наводнили мысли и воспоминания о вечных играх Господа.

В "Нектаре наставлений", в восьмом стихе, Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет:

тан-нама-рупа-чаритади-сукиртанану
 смритьох крамена расана-манаси нийоджья
 тиштхан врадже тад-анураги джананугами
 калам найед акхилам ить упадеша-сарам

Перевод 

Все наставления сводятся к следующему: необходимо стремиться все свое время - 
 двадцать четыре часа в сутки - посвящать сосредоточенному повторению
 божественного имени Господа, воспеванию Его трансцендентного образа, качеств и
 вечных игр, всегда помнить о них, постепенно занимая ими свой язык и ум. Для
 этого следует поселиться во Врадже [Голоке Вриндавана-дхаме] и служить Кришне, 
 выполняя указания преданных. Необходимо идти по стопам возлюбленных преданных 
 Господа, так привязанных к преданному служению Ему.


 9 октября 1997 г. Омовение в Ямуне

Сегодня я провел 30 преданных тропой парикрамы к самадхи Санатаны Госвами...
 После киртана и короткой речи мы пошли дальше, - к храму Гокулананды. На
 дворовой площадке, где находится самадхи Локанатха Госвами, я прочитал лекцию.

Затем - омовение в Ямуне... После долгой ходьбы под жарким солнцем освежающие
 прохладные волны Ямуны-деви встретили нас радушно.

Два года спустя я снова омылся в Ямуне... Ее быстрое течение смывает прочь
 бесчисленные грехи, накопленные за неисчислимые жизни. Даже легкое дуновение
 ветерка с ее берегов способно даровать вам освобождение из круговорота рождений
 и смертей.

Глядя на то, как тридцать преданных из ЮАР резвятся в Ямуне, я почувствовал, что
 счастлив. Многих из этих вайшнавов я знаю 20 лет, отрадно видеть, как успешны их
 духовные жизни.

Это особая радость - служить проводником на духовном пути существа... начав со
 следования принципам и перейдя к воспеванию. Затем - посвящение и обучение науке
 поклонения Божеству, дальше - паломничество во Вриндаван и Маяпур.

Четверо преданных из ЮАР не так давно покинули тела... Я получил разрешение
 забрать урны с их прахом, и хранил их у себя в комнате... Стремясь к тому, чтобы
 они получили как можно больше милости, я хотел, чтобы останки их тел коснулись
 Ямуны и были благословлены.

Я молился о том, чтобы они родились в благоприятной обстановке, в семьях
 вайшнавов, и остались преданными Шри Шри Радхе и Кришне... Муж Гоур Прии,
 Дэниел; мать Сукумари; г-н Рамлакан и отец Ямуны...

Духовный учитель ответственен за ученика не только в течение его жизни;
 после того, как его ученик или ученица покидают материальное тело, духовный
 учитель молится о нем или о ней от их имени.

Я - преданный невысокого уровня, но могу помолиться Шриле Прабхупаде, а он затем
 помолится Кришне, чтобы Кришна помог этим вайшнавам.

Выдержки из "Шримад-Бхагаватам"

Песнь 1, глава 19. "Появление Шукадевы Госвами"

Перевод: "Господь, Верховная личность, правитель и трансцендентного, и
 материального миров, милостиво одолел меня в форме проклятия брахмана. Я был
 слишком привязан к семейной жизни, и потому Господь, чтобы спасти меня, пришел
 ко мне в таком облике, что только от одного страха я отрешусь от мира."
 (ШБ 1.19.14)

Как я понимаю прочитанное: Из этих слов явствует, сколь возвышенно сознание уттама-адхикари,
 чистого преданного Верховной Личности Бога. С внешней, материальной точки зрения
 была достаточно серьезная причина для скорби. Царю вынесен смертный приговор,
 вскоре его приведут в исполнение, царя неминуемо казнят, он лишь ожидает прихода
 палача. И как отреагировал на это великий преданный? Он усматривал в проклятии
 брахмана явление Господа. Его вера в Кришну как в Верховного повелителя была
 столь глубокой, что кажущееся несчастье он принимает за воплощение Кришны.

В том, как Махараджа Парикшит воспринял известие о неминуемой смерти,
 присутствует еще один интересный момент. Осознав, что жить ему осталось ровным
 счетом неделю, он посмотрел на свои материальные привязанности, и это вызвало
 страх (бхаям) и этот страх породил отрешенность от материального мира. Если бы
 такое проклятие - спустя неделю встретить смерть, - постигло обусловленную душу,
 лишенную трансцендентного знания, ее естественной реакцией, вызванной страхом
 смерти, было бы искать защиты у таких "надежных" воинов, как жена, дети и земное
 имущество. Но Махарадж Парикшит, владея наукой о душе, вместо этого прибег к
 защите внутренней энергии.

Перевод: "Наши дома мгновенно освящаются, даже если мы просто вспоминаем тебя,
 и тем более, если мы созерцаем тебя, прикасаемся к тебе, омываем твои святые
 стопы и предлагаем тебе место в нашем доме." (ШБ 1.19.33)

"О святой! О великий мистик! Как атеист не может находиться в присутствии
 Личности Бога, так одного твоего присутствия достаточно, чтобы немедленно
 уничтожить все неодолимые грехи человека" (ШБ 1.19.34)

Как я понимаю прочитанное: Просто вспоминая о Кришне, человек тотчас очищается, и, подобно
 этому, помня о духовном учителе или ином возвышенном вайшнаве, человек очищает
 свое сердце и сознание. Я настоятельно советую членам общины преданных Кришне в
 ЮАР делать все возможное, чтобы старшие вайшнавы посещали их дома. И если
 старший преданный приходит, надлежит омыть ему стопы теплой ароматизированной
 водой с цветочными лепестками, сказать что-нибудь приятное, предложить гирлянду
 из душистых цветов и соответствующий прасад. В смиренном умонастроении грихастхи
 должны расспросить вайшнава о своем дальнейшем духовном развитии. Не стоит
 жаловаться, вместо этого следует смиренно задавать разумные вопросы о том, как
 им и их семьям идти дальше путем сознания Кришны.

Когда вайшнав покинет жилище, все домочадцы должны с глубоким почтением выпить
 воды, которой омывали его стопы, и окропить этой водой свои головы. С не меньшим
 благоговением следует также почтить остатки прасада. Воду, которой омывали
 стопы, а также остатки прасада можно хранить, принимая понемногу каждый день.
 Прасад можно высушить на солнце и измельчить в порошок, - в таком виде он может
 сохраняться долгие годы.

11 октября 1997 г. Посещение Радха Кунды

Сегодня я посетил Радха Кунд - священный пруд, место омовения Шримати Радхарани.
 Я вышел в 9 утра вместе с группой из тридцати преданных из Южной Африки. Мы
 совершили обход Радха Кунды и Шьяма Кунды, после чего некоторые преданные
 приняли омовение в их священных водах, другие лишь смиренно окропили несколькими
 каплями свои головы. Радха Кунд - это венец всего святого, что почитается
 гаудия-вайшнавами, это место - сокровенно: здесь происходит множество
 удивительных игр.

Шрила Прабхупада наставлял своих учеников повторять в день минимум по 16 кругов
 маха-мантры, вслушиваясь в ее звучание. Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур в своей "Шри
 Харинама Чинтамани" пишет: "Следует со всем тщанием завершить воспевание
 определенного в соответствии с данным обетом количества Святых имен, заботясь о
 том, чтобы круги воспевались искренне. Те, кто рассеян во время воспевания,
 отличаются также стремлением быстрее повторить положенное количество Святых имен
 и покончить с этим. Важно сосредоточиться на качестве воспевания и не пытаться
 искусственно увеличивать количество воспеваемых Святых имен. Имена Господа
 следует произносить отчетливо. Это достижимо лишь по милости Господа. Поэтому
 всегда нужно молить Господа о защите от пагубы рассеянности во время воспевания,
 чтобы и впредь вкушать нектар святого имени".

12 октября 1997 г. Дада, настоящий браджабаси

Когда мы с преданными были на Радха Кунде, в самадхи Рагхунатхи даса Госвами я
 встретил "Даду". По всей видимости, происходила церемония Вьяса-пуджи его
 дикша-гуру. Возвращаясь во Вриндаван, мы с Дадой оказались в автобусе на одном
 сидении, и я имел возможность расспросить его о жизни.

Даде 76 лет. Родом он из Калькутты. Работал в отделе сбыта металлургической
 компании. Всю свою жизнь он оставался брахмачари и ни разу не вступал в
 сексуальные отношения. В возрасте 62 лет он поселился у Радха Кунда, и прожил
 там 27 месяцев как бабаджи.

В конечном итоге Дада нашел прибежище у Шри Шри Кришна-Баларамы, и последние 10
 лет живет в искконовском храме. Его основное служение заключается в том, чтобы
 собирать поступающую почту и лично разносить ее преданным.

Я думал о том, насколько разнятся наши жизни. Дада обладает всеми возвышенными
 качествами вайшнава, я же - выходец из вырождающейся и падшей среды.
 Но, как бы там ни было, милость Шрилы Прабхупады свела нас вместе.

13 октября 1997 г. Недомогание

Сегодня я встал с постели в 3 часа утра, но почувствовал себя очень слабым...
 В течении часа я повторял джапу, и молился о том, чтобы помнить о Шри Шри Радхе
 Шьямасундаре, а затем принял участие в мангала-арати. Просто замечательно рано
 утром вместе с Лалитой и Вишакхой приветствовать Господа в храме.

Но позже у меня разболелась голова, поэтому от утренней прогулки пришлось
 отказаться... Вместо этого я проделал несколько дыхательных упражнений на крыше
 дома..

Сейчас 6.30 утра, можно слышать "утренний хор" попугаев, кукушек, воробьев и
 дроздов, которые поют каждый на свой лад, порхая здесь и там. Солнце еще не
 взошло, но уже светло.

Еще один день в сознании Кришны. Еще один шаг на пути любви к Кришне.
 Это медленный, но верный путь. Каждый день откалывать по кусочку от своего
 ложного эго... Вода камень точит, так что, ежедневные посещения мангала-арати и
 концентрация на воспевании Святого имени постепенно растворят мое ложное эго.
 Порой кажется, что это происходит слишком медленно: не далее как вчера
 я корил себя за то, что целый день был не в состоянии думать о Кришне.

Сейчас я пишу, а меня клонит в сон, я ощущаю все большую слабость, голова
 раскалывается... Я решил вместо лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам" отдохнуть и
 почитать Вторую песнь. По крайней мере я повторил 20 кругов и сделал кое-какие
 записи в дневник. Сегодняшний день, похоже, обещает стать для меня одним из тех,
 которые посвящены самоанализу и размышлениям.

Здоровье

Последние два дня меня беспокоят нервы... Сегодня я воздержался от сахара, и
 ощутил улучшение своего состояния... С этого времени я хочу вообще исключить
 сахар из своей диеты... Похоже, что он возбуждает мои нервы. Как-то мне довелось
 прочитать целую книгу о вреде белого рафинированного сахара. Там говорилось, что
 для организма это - самый настоящий яд.

Выдержки из "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (2.1.11)

этан нирвидьямананам
 иччхатам акуто-бхаям
 йогинам нрипа нирнитам
 харер наманукиртанам

Перевод

"О царь, постоянное повторение святого имени Господа по примеру великих
 авторитетов избавляет от страха и сомнений и приводит к успеху любого - и того,
 у кого нет никаких материальных желаний, и того, кто жаждет материальных
 наслаждений, и даже того, кто, обладая трансцендентным знанием, черпает
 удовлетворение в самом себе".

Комментируя этот стих, Шрила Прабхупада указывает на несколько важных моментов:

"Слушая и повторяя имена Господа без оскорблений, человек познает
 трансцендентную форму Господа, затем Его качества, трансцендентную природу Его
 игр и т. д."

"Здесь говорится о необходимости постоянно повторять святое имя Господа, услышав
 его от истинных авторитетов. Таким образом, внимать авторитетам - первое важное
 условие. В том, кто слушает святое имя, постепенно просыпается желание слушать
 о форме Господа, Его качествах, играх и т.д., а это, в свою очередь, приводит к
 тому, что у человека развивается потребность прославлять Господа."

"Шрила Джива Госвами говорит, что святое имя Господа следует повторять громко
 и, [...] без оскорблений".

14 октября 1997 г. Лекция по "Бхагаватам" во Вриндаване

Преданные попросили меня дать завтра лекцию... Читая стих, я думал о следующем:

"Живые существа стремятся достичь счастья (сукхам ихатах - в поисках счастья) и
 избежать того, что причиняет страдания (духкха-атьяям - уменьшение несчастий),
 но поскольку телами живых существ безраздельно повелевает материальная природа,
 все планы, лелеемые живым существом в разных телах, в итоге один за другим
 терпят крах." (ШБ 7.13.30)

Как я понимаю прочитанное: Изначальное чувство, которое испытывает живое
 существо - это "према", любовь к Кришне. Према представляет собой
 непосредственно воспринимаемую абсолютную энергию, или силу. В своей чистой
 форме према, или влечение дживы к Кришне (а также Кришны к дживе) способна
 повелевать даже Самим Кришной. Чистое преданное служение, как и чистая любовь к
 Кришне, в равной степени способны подчинить себе Его. Кришна, бесспорно,
 является сватантрой, или полностью независимым владыкой, но, однако, Его
 подчиняет себе сила и глубина любви к Нему Его преданного.

В духовном мире каждый поступок, каждая мысль, каждое воспоминание основано на 
 глубокой самозабвенной любви к Кришне... Кришна-према - это жажда удовлетворить
 чувства Кришны.

В материальном мире - искаженном и тусклом отражении мира духовного - это
 страстное желание удовлетворять чувства Кришны трансформируется в вожделение,
 т.е. в жажду удовлетворения собственных чувств. Это неконтролируемое стремление
 к поискам счастья всецело подчиняет себе обусловленную душу, вынуждая ее
 продолжать свой поиск в различных формах жизни... В человеческой форме жизни это
 проявляется наиболее ярко, когда обусловленная душа весь свой разум направляет
 на достижение счастья в какой бы то ни было его форме, одновременно предпринимая
 попытки уменьшить свои страдания.

Такое сукхам ихатах красной нитью проходит через жизнь человека. С раннего
 детства вплоть до глубокой старости он расточает на эти поиски всю свою
 энергию... в детстве он играет в разные игры, юношей ищет общения с
 противоположным полом, и даже в старости, имея за плечами 70 или 80 лет
 разочарований, он все еще ищет, устремив взор и направив мысли на то, что якобы
 утешит его чувства.

Задумайтесь: всем материальным миром движет эта неуемная жажда счастья.
 И коль эта сила, это стремление - лишь искаженное и тусклое отражение нашего
 изначального желания удовлетворять чувства Кришны, то каковым же невообразимым
 могуществом обладает Кришна-према!

Отметим еще одно обстоятельство: "поскольку телами живых существ безраздельно
 повелевает материальная природа", все их планы в конечном счете терпят крах.

Мы обречены на крах, будучи подвержены неотвратимому влиянию калы (вечного
 времени), кармы (последствий наших поступков) и гун (качеств материальной
 природы).

----------


## radhadas

Радха Говинда дас:
Киев, июль 2011 г.

Недавно по милости преданных мне довелось послужить Шриле Партха Саратхи Махараджу во время его поездки в Украину. Я провел в его обществе пять дней, три из которых мы с ним пролежали в больнице. Еще перед вылетом из Южной Африки Махарадж чувствовал по ночам небольшие приступы удушья и боль в легких. После изнурительного
перелета из ЮАР через Лондон в Украину ему стало хуже, и к концу второго дня его пребывания в Киеве он оказался в больнице с диагнозом «бронхит средней тяжести».

Трое суток я провел с ним в одной палате и был поражен тем, как в промежутках между капельницами, уколами и приемом горстей всевозможных таблеток Махарадж умудрялся проповедовать приходящим к нему ученикам и до поздней ночи поливать мою душу глубокими откровениями, о которых он просил не распространяться.  Он удивлял врачей своей терпеливостью. Среди полученных впечатлений больше всего меня поразило отношение Махараджа к своему телу. Я увидел, что он действительно обладает способностью «отделять» свое сознание от тела, живущего своей больной и нудной жизнью. В своем сознании Кришны Махарадж живет другой, не обусловленной телом жизнью: ясно размышляет, глубоко видит и наполняется духовными реализациями.

Несколько преданных настойчиво просили меня поделиться впечатлениями от общения с этой великой душой. Следуя просьбе Махараджа, я не стану писать о том, что мы обсуждали в больнице, и напишу лишь об одном нашем разговоре, который состоялся в первый же день моего служения, еще до нашей больничной эпопеи.

Итак, после обеда, ближе к вечеру, Партха Саратхи Махарадж сказал, что
хочет прогуляться. Я побежал за Виджаем Прабху, который уже много лет
служит Махараджу в качестве водителя. Выходя из своего домика во двор,
я увидел, что из-за слабости Махарадж едва держится на ногах. Он
тяжело и хрипло закашлял. Видя его бледное лицо и заметив слабую координацию движений его рук и ног, я подумал, что в таком состоянии лучше ему было бы оставаться дома. Мой ум был в
беспокойстве: зачем Махарадж вообще пролетел эти тысячи километров и прилагает столько усилий каждый год, если его здоровье постоянно дает такие сбои? Но я заставил себя отбросить подобные мысли и сосредоточился на садху-севе.

Вместе с Виджаем Прабху мы помогли Махараджу сесть в машину и медленно поехали по маленьким улочкам Белогородки, загородного района Киева.

Рассматривая местные особняки, Махарадж заговорил слабым и хриплым
голосом:

- Сколько стоят подобные дома?

- О Махарадж, это тысячи и тысячи евро, - ответил я, опираясь на свой
недавний опыт ремонта храма, который, подобно черной космической дыре,
всасывал все наши финансы, не оставляя шанса на быстрый и экономный вариант.

- Какой смысл тратить свою жизнь на поддержание таких домов, если для
этого придется столько работать, что просто не останется времени на бхаджану и проповедь? Никогда не покупай себе такой дом... Если захочешь иметь настоящий дом, потрать свои сбережения на то, чтобы купить маленькую комнатку где-нибудь во Вриндаване или в
Маяпуре. Проживи свою жизнь в проповеди, а в конце жизни поедешь домой – во Вриндаван.

Я был сбит с толку. Физическое состояние Махараджа было таким, что он едва
выговаривал слова, но состояние его тела никак не сказывалось на его
способности глубоко и проницательно рассуждать. Я был заинтригован,
так как знаю, что, когда мое тело болеет, то ум просто отключается, и я
не могу ни читать, ни помнить, ни тем более рассуждать о чем-либо
серьезном и глубоком.

Затем Виджай спросил у Махараджа, не хочет ли тот прогуляться по
берегу небольшого озера, к которому мы подъехали. Махарадж согласился.
Мы помогли ему выйти из машины и медленно прошлись по песчаному
берегу, наблюдая за местными рыбаками и купающимися детьми.

– Раньше я тоже здесь купался, но сейчас у меня слишком больное тело,
– сказал он без особого сожаления.
Затем он спросил:
– А кто сейчас GBC вУкраине?

– Ничего не изменилось, все, как и раньше. Ниранджана Свами – GBC,
Ачьюта Прия Прабху – региональный секретарь, а Национальный совет
коллегиально отвечает за остальные дела.

- Значит Махарадж – второй, Ачьюта Прия – третий, и Национальный совет –
четвертый...

- Почему Махарадж второй? Он – первый!

- Нет, первым всегда будет Кришна... И в своем служении лидера ты
всегда должен помнить, что можешь быть только вторым, третьим или
десятым... Но первое место всегда останется за Кришной.

Хотя эти слова были произнесены в добродушной и шутливой форме, я
сразу же почувствовал себя пристыженным за то, что часто воображаю
себя ишварой и забываю о таком простом, но истинном положении вещей.

Мы продолжали молча стоять на берегу. Погода была ясной и солнечной.
Махарадж попросил помочь ему сесть в тени большой и красивой плакучей
ивы, что росла прямо на берегу. Некоторое время Махарадж сидел с
закрытыми глазами. Мне показалось, что он либо сосредоточенно молится,
либо о чем-то глубоко размышляет. Через некоторое время мне стало понятно, куда были устремлены его
мысли.

– Все это есть в духовном мире. На Голоке есть озера с чистой
прозрачной водой, в которых тоже плавает рыба. Но ее никто не ловит,
как здесь... Берега этих озер украшены красивыми деревьями и небесными
цветами. Там есть все, что мы видим здесь, только оно существует в
первозданном, не искаженном виде... Единственное, чего там нет, –
бронхита и таких больных саннйаси, как я. На Голоке нет саннйаси. Там
все состоят в браке.
Мальчики-пастушки женятся на юных гопи. Но между ними никогда не бывает
секса. Их сердца и тела принадлежат Кришне. У гопи – свои отдельные комнаты
в домах гопов. Гопы никогда не спят с гопи. Гопы по ночам
отправляются спать в коровник и не трогают своих жен.
И у тех, и у других абсолютно нет вожделения.

Из воды на берег вылезла гордая ярко-зеленая лягушка и без малейшего
страха подобралась совсем близко к Махараджу. Она пристально и
медитативно высматривала стрекозу, что игриво летала вокруг нас
кругами. Махарадж взял левой рукой соломинку и подразнил этого
зеленого озерного монстра. В один момент лягушка открыла свои круглые глаза
и нервным движением рта вырвала соломинку, выплюнула ее и вновь
погрузилась в свою медитацию.

Прошло еще несколько минут, в течение которых я по-прежнему пытался
понять, каким образом Махараджу удается сохранить такую ясность
сознания и глубину мыслей в таких тяжелых и болезненных для тела
условиях.

- То, на что ты медитируешь сейчас, будучи садхакой, в точности
проявится на уровне садхйи. Усилия, приложенные сейчас, дадут
адекватные результаты на уровне совершенства. Поэтому твоя садхана
сейчас должна быть правильной.

- Что значит правильная садхана?

- Это означает желать правильных вещей. Чего ты желаешь сейчас в своей
садхане?

Не будучи готовым к подобному вопросу, я замешкался... За последние
двадцать лет мне никто никогда не задавал подобных вопросов. Я молчал
и боялся что-либо говорить, наверное, будучи приученным к тому, что
подобные темы являются табу для неофитов...

- Ладно, какое настроение ты культивируешь сейчас: шанта, дасйа,
ватсалйа или мадхурйа расу?

Тогда штампом, по-пионерски я ответил:
- Я хочу просто вернуться к Кришне.

- Это очень общее желание.

- Я хочу вечно служить Ему.

- Это очень общее желание.

Вспомнив одну из молитв, которую я возношу перед Божествами в конце своей ежедневной пуджи, я произнес:
- «Тват према севанам ахо пурушартха ратнам...даси бхавани вришабхану кумарике те...» Я хочу служить Шримати Радхарани.

- Итак, Радха-дасйа. Правильно. Это наследие нашей сампрадайи. Это
означает, что ты должен страстно культивировать это желание. Бхава-
анукул-бхава-майи
. С этим желанием ты должен ложиться спать,
просыпаться рано утром, чистить зубы, желать этого в течение дня,
всегда и везде, и самое главное - в таком настроении и нужно воспевать
Святое Имя. Подобные желания не культивируются автоматически.
Вначале ты будешь ломать себя и насильно хотеть этого, но потом это
желание станет частью твоей глубинной природы. Это будет подобно
моменту, когда лекарство станет твоей пищей.

Партха Саратхи Махарадж продолжал:

- Лаульям джанма коти сукритайр на лабхйате - именно в таком настроении
твой Гуру Махарадж пишет свои книги... Немногие его понимают, и немногие поймут, но те, кто все же поймет, обретут совершенство. В нашем Движении есть преданные, которые пришли раньше меня и раньше твоего Шиварамы Махараджа, но, разговаривая со многими из них, я видел, что они не проявляют к подобным желаниям никакого интереса. Преданные многие годы подряд могут повторять Святые Имена, просто думая о том
или ином служении или положении в рамках нашей организации, но мало кто
идет дальше этого.
Некоторые, даже если и думают об этом, имеют сентиментальный,
эпизодический интерес. Они бывали во Вриндаване, приезжая туда, говорили:
 «Джая Радхе, Джая Радхе...»,  но это все – сантименты. Они не читают «Нектар
Преданности», «Бхакти Расамрита Синдху», или хотя бы «Чайтанья
Чаритамриту». Поэтому нет понимания.
Желание идти дальше и углублять свои взаимоотношения с Кришной - это
результат пурва-самскар и общения из прошлых жизней. Это желание трудно
достижимо. Но степень доктора наук тоже трудно достижима. Однако, если ты
заканчиваешь школу, затем поступаешь в университет, затем идешь в
аспирантуру, проявляя усердие и решимость, ты получишь ученую
степень.
Внутренне нужно культивировать ручи, а внешне нужно проповедовать. Мы
просто обязаны это делать, у нас есть миссия, которую нам оставил духовный
учитель. Поэтому внешне мы будем ездить и проповедовать ваидхи, даже
несмотря на трудности, связанные с болезнью наших тел. Тогда в одной
из жизней, по милости духовных учителей, рано или поздно нам дадут
доступ к этому уровню преданности.

Мы сели в машину, и Виджай повез нас в сторону дома. По дороге
Махарадж спросил:

- В каком месте ты больше всего любишь проповедовать – в Румынии,
Молдове или Украине?

- Я особо не привязан к какой-либо из этих стран, и мне все равно.
Хотя, пожалуй, на Украине у меня больше всего друзей-преданных  и к
ним я действительно привязан. Но из-за большого количества внешнего
служения и разного рода прошлых ошибок в определенный момент я потерял
гармонию со своим внутренним ростом, и не смог там больше оставаться.
Сейчас, по милости Кришны, я могу уделять внимание и
внешнему, и внутреннему, да и расстояние от Киева небольшое.

- Да. Важно утвердиться на внутреннем уровне и не терять из виду этот
путь. Тогда ты будешь стабилен во внешнем служении тоже. А к каким
местам ты привязан в Индии?

- Маяпур и Вриндаван. Я знаю, что для духовной жизни Маяпур
безопаснее, но меня все равно больше привлекает Вриндаван...Особенно
храм Радхи - Мадана Мохана...

- О, самадхи Санатаны Госвами. Да, там спокойно и это место идеально
для бхаджаны. Много лет подряд я приходил туда в 8 утра и уходил в 9
вечера, повторяя целыми днями лакхи и лакхи святых имен, и никто не беспокоил меня. Это идеальное место для джапы и молитвы. Сколько тебе сейчас лет ?

- Мне уже 35

- Ты еще многое можешь успеть. Проповедуй.

Мы подъехали к дому, и разговор на этом закончился. Махарадж поднялся к
себе, а я быстро пошел записывать все, что услышал, чтобы не забыть. В
промежутках между записями я осознал, что получил исчерпывающий ответ
на вопрос, возмутивший мой ум перед этой незабываемой прогулкой.

Сейчас мне остается лишь молиться о том, чтобы семена слов Махараджа
не упали на какие-нибудь камни моих анартх или не оказались
задушенными колючими кустарниками моих материальных желаний. Я горячо
надеюсь на то, что по его милости смогу когда-нибудь обрести
необходимое желание, решимость и усердие для совершения правильной
садханы.
«Необходимо искать возможности узреть Кришну. Это должно стать нашим
первым и единственным устремлением. Наша душа не сможет по-настоящему
восторжествовать, пока мы не увидим Божественного лицом к лицу. Шри
Кришна показывает себя только тем, кто предпочитает служение Ему всем
остальным видам деятельности». (Шрила БхактиссидхантаСарасвати)

Ваш слуга
Радха Говинда

----------


## radhadas

Дорогой Махараджа, 

 Пожалуйста, прими мои самые смиренные поклоны.
 Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

 Ты попросил меня сказать несколько слов сегодня вечером на праздновании
 твоей Вьяса Пуджи, но, с твоего позволения, я прочту подношение. Пожалуйста,
 не сочти мой поступок неуместным. Великий мудрец Нарада Муни говорил:

брахманйах шила сампаннах
сатйа сандхо джитендрийах
атмават сарва бхутанам
эка прийа сухриттамах
 С людьми, достойными уважения, Прахлада Махараджа вел себя как смиренный
 слуга, с бедными - как отец, к равным относился как любящий брат, а
 наставников, духовных учителей и старших духовных братьев почитал наравне с
 Верховной Личностью Бога. [Шримад Бхагаватам 7.4.31]

 Мой дорогой Госвами, прославлять тебя, воистину, легко, поскольку в твоем
 характере и твоих делах я вижу милость нашего духовного учителя, Шрилы
 Прабхупады. У меня нет сомнений, что благодаря твоему служению ИССКОН, ты
 получил всю милость Шрилы Прабхупады. Ты стал пионером проповеди в Южной
 Африке и, благодаря программам в пандалах, стал легендой.

 Время идет, ты стареешь, а старые автобусы, участвовавшие в той кампании
 ржавеют в поле. Но все те преданные, которых ты привел, и отличная
 репутация, которая закрепилась за нашим обществом - свидетельства того
 исторического времени, когда только начинающаяся проповедь сделала наше
 Движение одним из основных религиозных обществ в стране.

 Когда в ятре царит процветание и успех, не стоит забывать первые усилия
 таких преданных как ты, которые без устали работали в аскетичных и, порой,
 опасных условиях, чтобы основать сознание Кришны в Южной Африке. Такая
 самоотверженная проповедь сделала тебя, без сомнений, дорогим Господу и
 обеспечила тебе право вернуться к Богу.

 В чем же секрет твоего успеха? Это совсем не тайна. Каждый может понять это:
 ты верный последователь нашего Гуру Махараджа. Только по этой причине
 сегодня вечером ты сидишь на этой Вьясасане, ведь Шрила Прабхупада говорил,
 что преданный ученик в свою очередь становится квалифицированным учителем.

 Но для преданных в этой ятре, ты не просто их великий учитель. Ты для них
 отец, друг, советник, а также их духовный наставник. Как их учитель, ты
 знаешь шлоки и шастры, титхи и мудры, но при этом ты знаешь радости и
 печали, счастье и горе всех своих учеников.

 Ты очень личностно относишься к ним, поэтому остро и болезненно переживаешь
 за их битвы с семьей, бизнес, болезни и смерть. Ты первым поздравляешь
 родителей с новорожденным и последним уходишь с погребальной церемонии
 любимого ученика. Ты даешь советы и наставления, ругаешь и критикуешь как их
 вечный предводитель.

 Благословенны те ученики, которых ты одариваешь своей отеческой любовью и
 заботой. Я вижу, что они в безопасности под твоим руководством. Они уверены,
 что однажды ты заберешь их домой в трансцендентную обитель. Такая вера
 большая редкость в этом мире, и для меня честь быть сегодня свидетелем этого
 любовного взаимообмена между истинным духовным учителем и его верными
 последователями.

 Почему столько преданных ищут прибежища у тебя? Потому что ты прошел
 проверку временем. Твердый и целеустремленный, ты являешься опорой для всей
 ятры Южной Африки.

 Как твой духовный брат я потрясен твоей строгой садханой. В то время как
 многие преданные борются за повторение минимум 16 кругов в день, даже после
 стольких лет в преданном служении, ты всегда стараешься прочитать как можно
 больше кругов. Годами ты ежедневно повторял 64 круга или больше, и только
 недавно из-за пошатнувшегося здоровья ты уменьшил их количество до "всего
 лишь" 40 кругов в день.

 Ты любишь учиться. Доказательство этому твои ученые рассуждения и твои
 всегда актуальные книги, наполненные трансцендентными реализациями.

 И самое удивительное то, что ты делаешь все это, несмотря на свое плохое
 самочувствие. Ты, больной, читаешь, повторяешь джапу и проповедуешь больше,
 чем мы здоровые. Если бы Господь вдруг благословил тебя крепким здоровьем,
 то атеистам, агностикам, ученым и людям, живущим ради удовлетворения чувств,
 пришлось бы совсем туго, потому что твоя проповедь не давала бы им покоя. В
 этот благоприятный день мы молим Господа Нрисимхадева, чтобы Он присматривал
 за тобой и защищал тебя, чтобы ты еще долго оставался для нас примером для
 подражания, указывая нам и многим другим путь к совершенству.

хари смрити ахлада стимита манасо ясья критинау
са романчах каях наянам апи са нанда салилам
там эвачандраркам ваха пуруша дхауреям аване
ким аньяйс тайр бхарайр яма садана гатй агата парайх
 "При воспоминании о Господе Хари, сердца преданных охватывало блаженство,
 волосы на их телах вставали дыбом, и их глаза наполнялись слезами любви. О
 Земля, эти преданные - лучшие из людей. Пожалуйста, храни их также долго как
 светят луна и солнце. Какой прок в заботе о тех, кто является бременем и
 занят только тем, что стремится попасть в обитель Ямараджа и освободиться из
 неё?" [Падьявали, текст 55]

 Мой дорогой Госвами, наш любимый Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что он был бы
 счастлив, если хотя бы несколько его учеников поняли хотя бы намек на то,
 что он открыл нам, и я знаю, что ты ухватил самую суть.

 Как я узнал? Твой вкус к бхаджану и желание распространять святое имя выдало
 тебя с головой. Ты знаешь, что, однажды нырнув в океан движения санкиртаны
 Господа Чайтаньи, преданный оказывается в играх Радхи и Кришны.

 По милости Шрилы Прабхупады ты понял это.

парам гопьям апи снигдхе
шишье вачьям ити шрутих
тач чхруятам маха бхага
голока махимадхуна
 "В Ведах говорится, что сокровенные тайны можно открывать только преданному
 ученику. Поэтому, о самый удачливый, теперь выслушай о славе Голоки."
 [Шри Брихат Багаватамрита, Часть Вторая, Глава 1, Текст 6]

 Дорогой Махараджа, будь милосерден к бедному, неразумному, невежественному
 духовному брату, который еще не распробовал нектар святого имени, чье
 грязное сердце не дает сделать что-то значительное для нашего духовного
 учителя. Пожалуйста, молись за меня, также как я за тебя, и тогда я тоже
 получу шанс вернуться назад домой к Господу уже в этой жизни.

 Прежде чем я закончу, я хочу поделиться с твоими учениками тем, что написал
 для них сегодня. Это то, что твое величайшее смирение не позволяет дать им.
 Это пранама мантра, короткая медитация на твои уникальные качества и
 служение.

 Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит, что ученик должен вспоминать
 своего духовного учителя по крайней мере три раза в день. Я надеюсь, что
 твои ученики будут использовать эту пранама мантру как часть своей
 ежедневной
 медитации на тебя. Наш духовный брат Гопипаранадхана Прабху милостиво
 переложил ее на санскрит.

даса госваминам ванде
 нама бхаджана самшраям
 ямья деше гуруддешья
 стхапакам шрита ватсалам "Я предлагаю свои почтительные поклоны Дасу Госвами. Он помог проложить путь
 миссии Шрилы Прабхупады в самой южной точке мира. Он предан бхаджану и с
 любовью заботится о всех тех, кто предался его лотосным стопам".

 Твой слуга,
 Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## radhadas

Я хочу поделится с тобой своими реализациями, которые ко мне пришли во время пребывания на Говардхане.

Если у преданного присутсвует малейший намек на материальную привязанность, даже крошечная доля привязанности (примером может послужить привязанность Бхараты Махараджа к оленёнку), то он не может приблизиться к Радхе и Кришне и Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху. Преданный должен быть подобен флейте Кришны — совершенно полым, прозрачным, без малейшего препятствия. Привязанности подобны заграждениям, которые приостанавливают поток бхакти. Если полая часть флейты засорилась, то поток воздуха будет приостановлен, и это исказит звук. Как полость флейты должна быть свободной от препятствий, так и преданный должен быть свободен от привязанностей, и даже малейший намек на материальные привязанности является препятствием.

Кришна помогает Своим преданным избавиться от привязанностей, поскольку они опасны и являются препятствиями на пути бхакти. Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 

«Кришна милостив к преданным и защищает их от всевозможных опасностей на пути преданного служения.» (Чч Мадхья 22.110)

На протяжении жизни посвятившего себя самоосознанию преданного, Господь Кришна мягко  помогает ему преодолеть препятствия в виде привязанностей, и особенно в момент смерти Господь проявляет Свое присутствие в форме Своего имени, рупы, гуны и лилы. Испытав это, сердце преданного очищается от малейшей материальной привязанности, и преданный принимает рождение в Кришна лиле.

Нужно все оставить ради Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху... Нужно все оставить ради служения Гуру и Гауранге. На примере Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху мы видим, что приняв санньясу, Он оставил все и всех, включая свою любящюю мать и возлюбленную жену. Он больше так никогда и не встретился со Своей женой Вишнуприей, и она тоже Его больше никогда не увидела. Таков уровен отречения Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху.

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху никогда полностью не примет преданного, если у него присутствует даже малейший намек на привязанность к материальному миру. Вирагья, или отреченность, значит отсутствие асакти, или привязанности к этой материальной планете.

В заключение, мы должны изо всех сил стараться отказаться от материальных привязанностей, и в ответ Господь поможет нам, дав нам духовную силу.

Надеюсь, у тебя все хорошо и ты счастлив. 

Твой доброжелатель,
Партха Саратхи дас Госвами.

+27 82 770 3277 Южная Африка
+91 963453 0376 Индия
psdg@pamho.net

----------


## radhadas

3 июля 2008 г., Днепропетровск
Энтузиазм — это главное в духовной жизни, без него невозможно продви¬нуться даже на миллиметр. Проблемы в духовной жизни появляются тогда, ког¬да энтузиазм уменьшается. Когда энту¬зиазма не хватает, нужно быть реши¬тельным и полагаться на силу разума.

Господь Чайтанья проводил Свои игры 48 лет. Из них 24 года Он прожил как грихастха, 24 года — как санньяси. Первые 24 года Господь Чайтанья находился в Навадвипе, следующие 6 лет — путешествовал по Южной Индии, и оставшиеся 18 лет — прожил в Джаганнатха-пури. Господь Чайтанья — это юга-аватара, Он учил нас юга-дхарме — пению святых имен Кришны. Путеше¬ствуя по Южной Индии, Он вдохновлял людей повторять святое имя. Лишь иногда Он раскрывал философские темы, но в основ¬ном, просто проводил харинамы и киртаны.
Живя в Джаганнатха-пури, Господь Чайтанья учил идеальному настроению, в котором следует поклоняться Кришне, — настрое¬нию разлуки. В этом настроении постоянно пребывала Радхара-ни после того, как Кришна покинул Вриндаван — радхика бхава прабху сада абхиман. С каждым днем Махапрабху все глубже по¬гружался в это настроение. Комната Господа в Пури называлась гамбхира, что значит «глубокий». В этой комнате Он испытывал глубочайшее чувство разлуки. Ее размеры примерно 3 на 2 ме¬тра. Эта комната соответствовала кундже во Вриндаване, и там Господь Чайтанья в умонастроении Радхарани испытывал ду¬ховную разлуку. Сварупа Дамодара и Рамананда Рай приходили утешить Его. Сварупа Дамодара — это Лалита-сакхи, которую также называют Анурадха — та, кто следует Радхарани. Она первая экспансия Радхарани, она не джива-таттва. Рамананда Рай — это Вишакха. Господа также утешали Рупа Госвами и Раг-хунатха дас Госвами, который прожил в Пури 16 лет и впослед¬ствии рассказал обо всех играх Господа Чайтаньи Кришнадасу Кавираджу Госвами. Записав эти игры, Кришнадас Кавирадж Гос-вами создал «Шри Чайтанья-чарытамриту» — самую важную из книг, описывающих жизнь Господа Чайтаньи. Она более важна, чем «Чайтанья-бхагавата» и «Чайтанья-мангала», именно поэ¬тому Шрила Прабхупада перевел ее в 1975 году.
День Господа Чайтаньи был устроен определенным образом. Утром Он ходил получить даршан Господа Джаганнатхи. Точно так же Радхарани каждый день покидает Яват и идет в Нандаграм. Господь шел не один, вместе с ним шли Сварупа Дамодара, Ра-мананда Рай и другие Его близкие спутники, которые на самом деле были гогш. Господь Чайтанья входил в храм Джаганнатхи и стоял возле Гаруда-стамбхи, колонны, наверху которой находит¬ся Гаруда. На этой каменной колонне остались отпечатки пальцев Господа Чайтаньи. Когда он созерцал Джаганнатху, из Его глаз ли¬лись слезы и собирались в небольшое углубление около Его стоп. Гаруда-стамбха находится на значительном отдалении от Госпо¬да Джаганнатхи. Может показаться странным, что Господь Чайта¬нья получал даршан на расстоянии, не подходя ближе. Но что бы ни делал и ни говорил Господь Чайтанья, предназначено для того, чтобы научить нас.
Когда Господь впервые пришел в Пури и увидел Джаганнатху, Он бросился к Нему и потерял сознание. Это вызвало большой переполох. Охранники, увидев Его, лежащего на полу в алтар¬ной, хотели было выбросить Его из храма. Они не были доста¬точно развиты духовно, чтобы понять, что Господь пребывает в духовном трансе, и считали, что Он просто нарушает поря¬док. В это время в храме находился Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья, гуру Махараджи Пратапарудры. Великий ученый, воплощение гуру полубогов Брихаспати, он понимал, что Господь Чайтанья пребывает в духовном трансе. Он остановил охранников и при¬казал им отнести Господа к нему в дом. Казалось, что Господь мертв: Он не дышал, не прощупывался пульс. Но когда Сарваб¬хаума поднес небольшое перышко к Его носу, оно слегка ше¬вельнулось, показывая, что Господь дышит. После этого случая Господь Чайтанья больше не хотел становиться причиной бес¬покойств в храме Джаганнатхи, ведь там бывали люди, которые могли неправильно понять его состояние. Возвышенные пре¬данные стараются скрывать свои духовные эмоции. Вот почему Господь Чайтанья получал даршан Джаганатхи с расстояния — от Гаруда-стамбхи. Это описывается в 16-й главе Антъя-лилы.
Господь Чайтанья смотрел на Джаганнатху, Субхадру и Бала-раму, но видел одного Джаганнатху. Находясь в настроении Рад-харани, Он был так привлечен Джаганнатхой, что видел только Кришну, не замечая Балараму и Субхадру.
Попытайтесь представить, что у вас есть ребенок, которого вы не видели очень давно и соскучились по нем. И вот он приезжает с еще 20 другими детьми. Вы идете им навстречу, но видите при этом только своего ребенка, не замечая других, хотя они все перед вами.
При этом Господь Чайтанья видел Джаганнатху не так, как ви¬дим мы. Мы видим Джаганнатху как дару-брахму — деревянную форму Господа. Господь Чайтанья видел Его как Шьямасунда-ру — цвета грозовой тучи, с павлиньим пером в волосах, цветком голубого лотоса за ухом, с прекрасной, ароматной, вечно свежей гирляндой из пяти видов лесных цветов и бутонами Туласи. Эти цветы — преданные, пожелавшие служить Кришне в гирлянде на Его груди. Кришна одет в желтое дхоти, сияющее, как мол¬ния, Он играет на флейте. Господь Чайтанья видел Джаганнатху именно таким. Преманджана чхурита бхакти вилочанена. Когда глаза умащены бальзамом любви, Господь Кришна являет Себя как Шьямасундара.
Приходя в храм и глядя на Джаганнатху, можно медитировать на Господа Чайтанью, стоящего храме в Пури. Мысленно стать за ним и попытаться увидеть то, что видит Он — прекрасную форму Шьямасундары. Получая даршан Джаганнатхи, Субхадры и Бала-рамы, можно думать о Джаганнатха Пури и представлять, что эта алтарная полна спутников Господа Чайтаньи, что здесь Нитья-нанда, Адвайта, Гададхара, Рамай, Нандай, Парамананда Пури, Брахмананда Бхарати, Гопинатх Ачарья, Сарвабхаума Бхаттача-рья, Шикхи Махити, Рамананда Рай и множество других. Нуж¬но думать о Господе Чайтанье, который смотрит на Джаганнатху и видит прекрасного Шьямасундару.
Затем идет Баларама. Конечно, Господь Чайтанья в настрое¬нии Радхарани не видит Балараму, так как это противоречит расе. Все это очень тонкие моменты. Когда Радхарани идет по Враджу и видит отпечатки стоп Кришны и Баларамы, она свора¬чивает в другую сторону, поскольку не хочет беспокоить Криш¬ну, который в этот момент наслаждается сакхъя-расой. А когда Баларама видит отпечатки стоп Кришны и Радхарани, Он также идет в другую сторону, так как не хочет нарушать мадхурья-расу. Конечно, Господь Баларама также находится в мадхуръя-расе со Своими гопи, но они не имеют ничего общего с Радхарани, Ла-литой, Вишакхой и другими гопи Кришны. Таковы основные принципы расы.
Однажды, танцуя, Господь Чайтанья неожиданно принял на¬строение Радхарани. Даже не просто настроение: Он стал Рад¬харани. Господь Нитьянанда в это время был рядом. Когда Он увидел это, то отошел в сторону, так как это противоречило расе. Когда Радхарани видит Балараму, Она предлагает Ему пранаму, так как Он для нее как гуру. Он старший брат ее возлюбленного, а старший брат подобен отцу. Баларама же смотрит на Радхарани как на Свою дочь.
Итак, Господь Чайтанья стоял около Гаруда-стамбхи, глядя на Джаганнатху, и слезы катились из Его глаз — из одного гла¬за текла Ганга, а из другого Ямуна. В 16 главе Антья-лилы опи¬сывается, как одна пожилая женщина из Ориссы стояла позади Господа Чайтаньи и очень хотела увидеть Джаганнатху, Субха-дру и Балараму. Желание ее было настолько сильным, что она забралась на спину Господа Чайтаньи и держалась одной ру¬кой за Его спину, а другой за Гаруда-стамбху. Слуга Господа, Говинда, тут же закричал на эту женщину: «Немедленно спу¬скайся! Ты совершаешь два оскорбления: во-первых, ты опи¬раешься на Господа Чайтанью, а Он саннъяси, во-вторых — на Гаруда-стамбху\у> Женщина сразу же спустилась в глубоком раскаянии. Тогда Господь Чайтанья повернулся и отругал Го-винду: «О адхивасья, нецивилизованный человек, как можешь ты ругать эту женщину? Она — великая преданная. Она так стремится увидеть Господа! Я Сам бы хотел обладать таким
энтузиазмом». И Господь Чайтанья стал прославлять эту по¬жилую женщину.
Сильный энтузиазм называется утсахан, Рупа Госвами говорит о нем в третьем стихе «Нектара наставлений»: утсахан нишчай-ад дхаръят тат тат карма правартанат. Также один из девяти признаков бхава-бхакти — это самутканта, энтузиазм. Есть так¬же слово алтсукхья — жадное стремление. Это жадное стрем¬ление, или энтузиазм, есть самое главное в духовной жизни, без этого невозможно продвинуться даже на миллиметр.
Очень важен энтузиазм в повторении святого имени. Во время инициации преданные дают обет перед гуру, Божествами, огнем и Сверхдушой повторять святое имя и должны выполнять его. Для этого нужен энтузиазм. Энтузиазм нужен и для того, что¬бы приходить в храм и общаться с преданными, читать шастры и участвовать в фестивалях. Энтузиазм — это жизнь преданно¬го, он подобен течению реки. Если течение останавливается, вода в реке застаивается. Так, если поперек небольшой реки ляжет слон, он может перекрыть ее. Слон материальных желаний может перекрыть течение такой «реки». Но если течение очень сильное, то оно смоет слона. Вот почему крайне важно иметь сильный эн¬тузиазм. Проблемы в духовной жизни появляются тогда, когда энтузиазм уменьшается.
Когда мы только познакомились с сознанием Кришны, мы были полны энтузиазма, сознание Кришны было для нас чем-то новым и прекрасным. Через какое-то время энтузиазм стал угасать. Что же делать? Нужно продолжать практиковать, используя разум. Разум говорит, что нужно вставать рано утром независимо от того, нравится нам это или нет. И нужно заставить себя встать, поскольку это лучшее время для повторения мантры. Перед тем, как заняться семейными делами или пойти на работу, нужно по¬вторить свои «круги». Нужно постараться повторить их полно¬стью, в крайнем случае — половину.
Когда в нас много энтузиазма, повторять мантру очень легко. Иногда энтузиазма не хватает, тогда нужно быть более решитель¬ным и полагаться на силу разума. Бхакти-йогу называют также буддхи-йога — йога разума.
Итак, энтузиазм очень важен, и он был у пожилой женщины, забравшейся на спину Господа. Хотя она совершила оскорбление, ее энтузиазм нейтрализовал его.
Итак, мы должны медитировать на эту игру Господа Чайтаньи. когда мы приходим получить даршан Божеств Джаганнахи, Суб-хадры и Баларамы.
Господь Джаганнатха очень милостив. Он может явиться как Ра-мачандра, Нараяна и Нрисимхадев. Но Шрила Прабхупада пишет в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», что большинство спутников Господа Чайтаньи поклонялись Кришне в мадхурья-расе. Большинство, но не все. Так, Шривас поклонялся Господу Нараяне, Мурари Гупта — Господу Рамачандре, так же, как и Анупама, младший брат Рупы Госвами. Был один великий преданный, Прадьюмна Брахмачари, который всегда медитировал на Нрисимхадева. В Чайтанья-чаритамрите он описывается как одна из ветвей, иду¬щих от древа Господа Чайтаньи. Господь Нрисимха разговаривал с Прадьюмной Брахмачари, поэтому Господь Чайтанья поменял его имя на Нрисимхананда Брахмачари. Однако это редкость, все же большинство последователей Господа Чайтаньи поклонялись Кришне в мадхурья-расе. Когда они видели Господа Джаганнат-ху, они видели Кришну, а не Нрисимхадева, Нараяну, Раму или Ваману.
Господь Чайтанья говорил Сарвабхауме Бхаттачарье (Ч-ч., Мадхья, 15 гл.): поклоняйся Господу в Его деревянном образе, дару-брахме. Затем Он сказал его брату, Видья-вичаспати: а ты поклоняйся Господу в образе воды, Ганга-деви. Мукунде Он по¬велел стать доктором и быть богатым как духовно, так и мате¬риально, Рагхунандане, сыну Мукунды — поклоняться Боже¬ствам, а Нарахари Саракару — общаться с преданными. Таким образом, через разных своих спутников Господь дал нам разные наставления. Через Харидаса Тхакура Господь учил людей по¬вторению святого имени. Через Санатану Госвами — смирению. Через Рагхунатху даса Госвами, которого называют прайоджана-ачарьей или према-ачарьей, — как заниматься бхаджаном. Через Бхактивиноду Тхакура Господь Чайтанья возродил почтение к вайшнавизму, через Шрилу Бхактисиддханту — проповедовал по всей Индии, а затем уполномочил Шрилу Прабхупаду расши¬рить проповедь по всему миру. Затем Шрила Прабхупада уполно¬мочил проповедовать своих учеников. Так, Гопал-Кришна Маха-радж построил прекрасный храм в Дели. Через Радханатху Свами Господь Чайтанья ввел систему наставничества. Харикешу Ма¬хараджа Он уполномочил на распространение книг. Так Господь Чайтанья проповедует через учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, и Его милость распространяется повсюду.

----------


## radhadas

(джайа) шри-кршина-чаитанйа прабху нитйананда шри-адвайта гададхара шривасади-гаура-бхакта-вринда

Это Панча-таттва маха-мантра. «Панча» означает пять, «таттва» — истина. Первый — это Господь Чайтанья. Есть такая мантра:
панча-таттватмакам кришнам бхакта-рупа-сварупакам бхактаватарам бхактакхйам намами бхакта-шактикам
Господь Чайтанья — это Сам Бог, бхактарупа. Господь Нитья-нанда — Его экспансия (сварупа). Адвайта Ачарья — инкарнация (бхактаватара). Шривас — это бхактакхйам. Гададхар Пандит является бхакта тактикам.
Есть один замечательный стих из Чайтанья Чаритамриты: «Гададхар Пандит и другие являются собственной энергией Господа. И их стопам я предлагаю тысячи поклонов». Господь Чайтанья — это непосредственно Сам Кришна, Господь Нитьянанда — это Баларама, Адвайта — это Махавишну, а Гададхара — Радхарани. Непосредственно сама Радхарани. Есть два Гададхара — Гададхар Пандит и Гададхар дас, они отличаются и в то же время являются одним и тем же. Гададхар Пандит — это непосредственно Радхарани. Гададхар дас — это воплощение сияния Шримати Радхарани. Это сияние олицетворяет Чандра Канти. Также Гададхар дас является воплощением гопи Пурандары, спутницы Баларамы. Гададхар дас вмещает в себе две личности: сияние Радхарани и также одну из гопи Баларамы. Поэтому Гададхара даса относят к цепи последовательности, идущей от Го-спода Нитьянанды.
Мы говорим о Гададхаре Пандите. Его роль в Гаура-лиле загадочна и таинственна, потому что Гададхар Пандит — это Радхарани. Но Господь Чайтанья Сам пребывал в настроении Шримати Радхарани. «Радха-бхава прабху сада абхиман», — пишет Кришнадас Кавираджа в «Чайтанья Чаритамрите». «абхиман» означает отождествление себя с кем-то, «сада» значит всегда, постоянно, «прабху» означает Махапрабху. Эта фраза означает, что Махапрабху постоянно пребывал в радха-бхаве. Это в особенности проявлялось, когда Махапрабху жил в Пури. Чайтанья Махапрабху, живя в Джаганнатха Пури, был санньяси, носил шафран. До этого, живя в Навадвипе, Чайтанья Махапрабху, носил длинные темные волосы, шелковые одежды, драгоценные камни, кольца, ножные колокольчики и также чандан. Но в Пури Шри Чайтанья отказался от всего этого.
В Джаганнатха Пури Господь Чайтанья пребывал в настроении Шримати Радхарани. Гададхар Пандит тоже был Радхарани. Выходит, что там было две Радхарани? Очень загадочно... Не так-то просто понять настроение Гададхара Пандита, тем более, что об этом не пишется ни в одной из шастр. И то, что я собираюсь рассказать вам, не написано ни в одном из священных писаний.
Об этом немного писал Шрила Шридхара Махарадж, духовный брат Шрилы Прабхупады, иных источников информации у нас нет. У Господа Чайтаньи было настроение Радхарани. Гададхара Пандита сравнивают с тенью Радхарани, поскольку Господь Чайтанья забрал у него настроение Шримати Радхарани. Шридхара Махарадж утверждает, что Гададхар Пандит был подобен тени из-за того, что у него была забрана суть Шримати Радхарани. Это заметно по тому, что в играх Господа Чайтаньи Гададхар Пандит всегда находится где-то позади. И поскольку он подобен тени, о нем и написано не очень-то много. Интересно, что Гададхар Пандит родился на амавасъю. Амавасъя это когда не видно луны, когда совсем темно. Кришна явился на восьмой день полной луны, а Господь Чайтанья на Пурниму, в полнолуние. Повсюду свет. Но Гададхар Пандит явился в самый темный день месяца. Сам напоминающий тень, он и родился в темный день луны, на несколько дней позже Господа Чайтаньи, как Радхарани, которая на несколько дней младше Кришны.
Отца Гададхара Пандита звали Мадхава Мишра, а мать — Ратнавати. Гададхар Пандит родился на территории современной Бангладеш. Это место называется Читта-Кон. Когда ему было 12 лет, он приехал в Навадвипу. Поскольку он был одного возраста с Господом Чайтаньей, они были одноклассниками. В юношестве Господа Чайтанью звали Нимаем Пандитом. В то время Господь Чайтанья играл роль ученого-логика. Ему нравилось спорить, демонстрируя знание логики. В Своей юности Господь Чайтанья не проявлял Свою Божественную суть. Он это хранил в секрете и любил спорить с такими людьми, как Га-дадхар Пандит. Он нарочно бросал ему вызов и затем разбивал его доводы. Затем Нимай Пандит брал другие доказательства и с помощью все той же логики опровергал Самого Себя. Многие из спутников Господа Чайтаньи в те времена избегали общения с Ним, поскольку Он каждый раз спорил, что-то доказывая. Но это наблюдалось лишь в юношеских играх Господа Чайтаньи. Некоторое время спустя Он отправился в Гайю и там получил инициацию от Ишвары Пури. Получив инициацию, Он полностью изменился. В комментариях на «Чайтанья — Бхагавату» Шрила Бхактисиддханта пишет, что Господь Чайтанья, после инициации проявил признаки ади-руддха-махабхавы, что является наивысшей стадией любви к Кришне. Однажды Господь Чайтанья пребывал в настроении разлуки — скорбил от разлуки с Кришной. Он восклицал: «Где же Кришна?! Где же Кришна?!». Гададхар Пандит подошел к Нему и сказал: «Кришна находится в Твоем сердце» — что, в принципе, так и есть. В «Бхагавад-Гите» Кришна говорит:
ишварах сарва-бхутанам хрыд-деше 'рджуна тиштхати
(«Я нахожусь в сердце (хриди)»). И Господь Чайтанья закричал: «Он в Моем Сердце! Он в Моем сердце!». Он попытался разорвать Себе грудь. Гададхар Пандит схватил Его за руки и сказал: «Пожалуйста, будь терпелив, — со временем Господь Сам явит Себя Тебе». Ему удалось успокоить Господа Чайтанью. Мама Шачи видела эту сцену. Она подумала: «Хорошо, что Гададхар Пандит присматривает за моим сыном Нимаем!». Она попросила его: «Пожалуйста, будь всегда рядом с моим сыном и защищай Его в трудных ситуациях!». С самых ранних дней Гададхар Пандит стал очень близок к Господу Чайтанье.
Гададхар Пандит долго не принимал гуру. Даже Сам Господь Чайтанья принял гуру. Его звали Ишвара Пури. Гуру Ишвары Пури звали Мадхавендра Пури. Гуру Мадхавендры Пури был Лакшмипати Тиртха. Суть в том, что всем следует принять гуру. Гуру означает — «тот, кто ведет нас». В духовной жизни мы не сможем достичь успеха сами. Необходимо принять ашраю, прибежище у гуру. Даже Кришна принял гуру — Сандипани Муни. Интересно, зачем же Богу нужен гуру! Для того, чтобы нас этому научить. Это принятие гуру не просто какой-то внешний официальный процесс. Истинное принятие гуру означает, что мы принимаем его наставления глубоко в сердце.
Порой я вижу у учеников множество фотографий гуру, но при этом они не всегда следуют его наставлениям. Воистину принять гуру означает следовать его наставлениям. Не следует переносить акцент на внешние вещи, такие, как фотографии. Пятьсот лет назад не было ни видеокамер, ни фотоаппаратов, и у учеников не было фотографий гуру. Даже у учеников Шрилы Бхактисиддханты не было его фотографий. Его «фотографии» хранились в их сердцах. Намного важнее следовать наставлениям гуру. Гуру всегда дает два типа наставлений: одни общие, а другие — личные. Так, книги Прабхупады содержат наставления для всех преданных. Прабхупада говорит: «Следуйте утренней садхане». Часто он напоминает: «Вставайте на мангала-арати, должным образом повторяйте свои круги, соблюдайте экадаши». Но он давал и личные наставления. Иногда наставления Шрилы Прабхупады выглядели противоречивыми. В 1975 году на Рама-Навами во Вриндаване открывался храм Кришна-Баларамы. Как раз в том году Гоур Говинда Махарадж получил санньясу. Там было еще два санньяси, и Прабхупада дал им полностью противоположные наставления. Одному санньяси он сказал: «Ты должен остаться здесь и стать президентом храма. Для меня этот храм очень важен. Я хочу, чтобы ты остался здесь и управлял». По-вернувшись к другому санньяси, он сказал: «Санньяси должен путешествовать, поэтому ты должен ездить и проповедовать». Гуру может давать общие наставления, например, о том, чтобы мы сотрудничали, проповедовали. Также он может давать личные наставления. Кому-то он может сказать: «Ты должен обязательно повторять 20 кругов в день», «Ты обязан читать «Бхагаватам», или — «Ты должен быть руководителем». И те, и другие наставления очень важны.
Итак, у Гададхара Пандита не было гуру. У него был друг по имени Мукунда Датта. Мукунда Датта был из одной деревни с Пундарикой Видьяниддхи. Пундарика Видьяниддхи был великим преданным Господа Чайтаньи, его также называли Према-ниддхи, и он был воплощением Вришабхану Махараджа, отца Радхарани. Однажды Мукунда Датта сказал Гададхару: «Я хотел бы познакомить тебя с одним очень возвышенным преданным». И Гададхар Пандит ответил: «Это здорово! Отведи меня к нему». И они отправились повидать эту великую душу. Они пришли к Пундарику Видьяниддхи, и тот встретил их в роскошных шелковых одеждах, у него были длинные волосы, он был украшен бриллиантами и другими драгоценными камнями, его омахивали слуги. Он восседал на дорогом сидении и внешне выглядел как человек, погруженный в материальные наслаждения.
При встрече с ним у Гададхара Пандита в уме зародились сомнения. Он подумал: «Действительно ли это — высокодуховная личность? Мне в это трудно поверить». По выражению лица Гададхара Пандита Мукунда Датта увидел, что у него зародились сомнения. И он придумал, как их развеять. Мукунда начал петь стихи из 10-й песни «Бхагаватам», в особенности, один стих: «Как удивительно! Сестра Бакасуры, которую зва-ли Путана, пыталась отравить маленького Кришну, но Кришна высосал из нее жизненный воздух. Он был настолько милостив к этой Путане, что в духовном мире даровал ей положение помощницы мамы Яшоды. Насколько же удивителен и милостив мой Господь Кришна!». Когда Пундарика Видьяниддхи услышал этот стих, он погрузился в духовный экстаз. В его теле начали проявляться 8 признаков экстаза: аштака-саттвика-бхава. «Ашру» означает слезы. «Кампа» — сильные содрогания тела, напоминающие волны на море. «Романча» означает, что волосы на теле встают дыбом. Его тело покрылось испариной, он ничего не мог внятно сказать. И все эти восемь видов духовного экстаза пришли к нему одновременно. Когда к преданному приходит одна из этих бхав, то это так называемый «тлеющий» уровень, которым еще можно управлять. Когда приходит две или три бхавы, то это уже называется горящей стадией. А когда к преданному приходят четыре или пять бхав, это уже пылающая стадия. И когда, как утверждает Рупа Госвами, его охватывают все восемь бхав, то тогда эту стадию можно назвать ярко пылающей. У всего этого есть санскритские термины. Например, тлеющий уровень называется «думитха», он поднимается до уровня «удип-та», затем «судипта», когда все типы экстаза приходят вместе. Пундарика Видьяниддхи рвал на себе волосы, катался по полу, проявлял все признаки духовного блаженства. Это продолжалось шесть часов. Не шесть секунд! Подобные признаки могут проявлять только очень возвышенные преданные. Господь Чайтанья проявлял эти виды экстаза. Однако это очень трудно понять обычным преданным. Когда Господь Чайтанья был в Пури, Он увидел холм Чатака-парвату. Чатака-парвата — это песчаная дюна, но Махапрабху подумал, что это холм Говардхан и в порыве восторга бросился к ней. Тогда Он тоже проявил все перечисленные признаки экстаза. Но поскольку Он - Сам Бог, признаки экстаза, которые Он проявлял, были выше человеческих. Иногда части Его тела удлинялись на двенадцать сантиметров. Его руки становились длиной полтора метра, и между частями Его рук было расстояние двенадцать сантиметров. Из пор Его кожи текла кровь, пена шла изо рта. Обычные люди никогда не смогут этого понять. Это выше нашего понимания. 
Итак, Пундарика Видьяниддхи пребывал в возвышенном состоянии духовного экстаза, и все это продолжалось шесть часов. И когда Гададхара увидел это, он понял, что допустил ошибку. «Это высокодуховная личность! А я принял его за материалиста. Я совершил апарадху» — подумал он. «Радха» — означает то, что доставляет удовольствие Кришне. «Апарадха» — противоположное тому, что доставляет удовольствие Кришне. Также, еще «радха» означает Радхарани, которая дарует Кришне наибольшее блаженство, а «апа», опять-таки, означает «против». Аналогично этому есть слова «сампрадая», есть «апасампрадая» — то есть противоположное. Гададхара понял, что он совершил очень серьезную апарадху и подумал: «Как я могу извиниться перед этим человеком? Что я могу сделать, чтобы нейтрализовать свое оскорбление?» Тогда Гададхара решил: «Чтобы нейтрализовать свое оскорбление, я должен принять его своим гуру» и попросил Пундарику Видьяниддхи принять его своим учеником. Пундарика Видьяниддхи согласился. Интересно, что в духовном мире Пундарика Видьяниддхи — это Вришабхану Махарадж, отец Радхарани, а Гададхара Пандит — это сама Радхарани. Таким образом, отец дал инициацию дочери.
Гададхара Пандит — это великая личность. Когда Господь Чайтанья пошел жить в Пури, Гададхара Пандит отправился с Ним вместе. Он поселился отдельно от Махапрабху, в месте, известном как Тота-Гопинатх. Там есть очень красивый старый храм, где находится удивительно прекрасное Божество Гопинатхи — высотой в человеческий рост, выполненное из черного мрамора. Это Божество можно увидеть и сегодня. Обычно месяц в году я живу в Джаганнатха Пури в двадцати минутах ходьбы от этого храма и по вечерам я обычно хожу, чтобы получить даршан Тота-Гопинатха. Говорится, что когда Господь Чайтанья покидал эту планету, Он вошел в это Божество. На колене Тота-Гопинатха есть трещина золотого цвета, и говорят, что как раз в нее и вошел Господь Чайтанья. Еще одна интересная черта этого Божества — то, что оно сидит. В основном, мы видим стоящие Божества. Однако Тота-Гопинатх сидит. Это одно из самых важных мест в Джаганнатха Пури и Гададхар Пандит жил в этом месте. Неподалеку, в двух километрах от Гададхары Пандита, в Гамбхире, жил Господь Чайтанья. Его жилище в Гамбхире — это небольшая комната, которая сохранилась до сих пор. В этой комнате хранится горшочек для воды Господа Чайтаньи, покрытый санда-ловой пастой, а также Его обувь. В комнату никого не пускают, однако это можно увидеть через окно. В этой комнате Господь Чайтанья прожил восемнадцать лет. Он пребывал в настроении Радхарани после того, как Кришна покинул Вриндаван. Он не спал ночами напролет, чувствуя разлуку с Кришной. Есть большая разница между двумя настроениями Радхарани — когда Кришна жил во Вриндаване и когда покинул его. Когда Кришна покинул Вриндаван, Шримати Радхарини пребывала в состоянии разлуки с Ним, в випраламбхе. Есть четыре типа разлуки, их все необходимо знать. Это пурва-рага, ман, према-вайчиттъя и правас. Есть множество типов мана: сахаитуки-ман и ахаитуки-ман. Есть также различные виды праваса и т.п. Господь Чайтанья ощущал все эти виды разлуки, и это учит нас тому, что лучший способ памятования о Кришне — это настроение разлуки. Мы всегда должны думать: «Когда же я увижу Кришну? Когда же я смогу служить Кришне? Когда же я получу даршан Кришны?» Но прежде чем мы начнем таким образом думать о Кришне, мы должны научиться так думать о гуру: «Когда же я получу даршан своего гуру! Как я смогу удовлетворить своего гуру! Когда смогу должным образом следовать его наставлениям?» Именно так должен мыслить ученик. Он никогда не должен думать, что на все 100% удовлетворил гуру. Он должен желать сделать что-то еще для удовлетворения гуру.
Итак, Господь Чайтанья жил в Гамбхире (Гамбхира сравнивается с кунджей во Вриндаване) Сварупа Дамодара приходил к нему каждый вечер и пытался его успокоить. В духовном мире Сварупа Дамодара — это Лалита. Лалита приходила к Шримати Радхарани и успокаивала Ее. Также к Господу Чайтанье приходил Рамананда Рай, в духовном мире он — Вишакха. В Гамбхире, которая подобна кундже во Вриндаване, вместе с пребывающим в настроении Шримати Радхарани Господом Чайтаньей, находились Лалита и Вишакха (Сварупа Дамодара и Рамананда Рай), Рупа Манджари (Рупа Госвами), Рати Манджари (Рагхунатха дас Госвами, который прожил с Махапрабху шестнадцать лет). Если бы в Гамбхиру пришел Гададхара Пандит, который также является Радхарани, то это все бы запутало. Там стало бы две Радхарани. Поэтому Гададхара никогда не приходил в Гамбхиру. Он жил у себя в Тота-Гопинатхе, и это место очень важно для нас.
24 октября 1936 года Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур послал Бхактишарангу Прабху проповедовать в Англию. А сам на следующий день поехал в Гаудия-матх в Джаганнатха Пури. Этот Гаудия-матх называется Пурушоттама-гаудия-матх. Там для Шрилы Бхактисиддханты был построен дом, из которого можно было видеть Тота-Гопинатх. Он там провел Карттику, занимаясь бхаджаном. 6-го декабря Шрила Бхактисиддханта покинул это место и через три недели оставил тело. Тота-Гопинатх был местом его последнего бхаджана.
Шрила Прабхупада как раз в это же время написал письмо Шриле Бхактисиддханте: «Мой дорогой гуру Махарадж! Я грихастха, мне нужно заботиться о детях, зарабатывать деньги, но многие из Ваших учеников-санньяси проповедуют. Я считаю, что могу делать больше для Вас. Однако у меня есть семейная ответственность. Что я могу сделать, чтобы удовлетворить Вас?». 16-го декабря Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати написал Прабхупаде: «Проповедуй! Проповедуй англоязычным людям». Две недели спустя Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур оставил тело. Он ушел 1-го января. Шрила Прабхупада очень серьезно отнесся к этому наставлению. Любой ученик, который очень серьезно относится к наставлениям духовного учителя, получит благословение. Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Единственной причиной моего успеха было то, что я очень серьезно отнесся к наставлениям Шрилы Бхактисиддханты». Поэтому я смиренно прошу вас всех также серьезно отнестись к наставлениям своих гуру: вартма-прадаршака-гуру, дикша-гуру, ишкша-гуру. Прабхупада сказал, что нет разницы между дикша- и шикша-гуру. Он пишет в «Чайтанья-Чаритамрите», что оба они являются равным проявлением милости Кришны.
Вопрос:
- Как отличить истинную бхаву от поддельной?
Ответ:
- Хороший вопрос. Слезы, плач, дрожь могут быть признаками экстаза, а могут быть актерской игрой. Некоторые люди очень искусно притворяются. Рупа Госвами предупреждает об этом. Он пишет, что есть девять признаков истинной бхавы: терпение, полная погруженность в слушание и повторение, виракта — отрешенность; аша-бандха — непоколебимая надежда, что мы обретем любовь к Богу; самут-кантха — сильное желание слушать об играх Кришны; нама-гада-сада-ручи — сильный вкус к повторению имен Господа. Прославление игр Кришны, сильная любовь к тем местам, где Он проводил свои игры — все это описывается в «Нектаре преданности», в 17-18-й главах. Нужно прочитать и запомнить эти девять признаков. Если кто-то проявляет все эти девять характеристик, то можно допустить, что такой человек находится на стадии бхавы. А плакать может любой. Был один имам, который давал лекции по Корану в мечети. На его проповедь приходила одна женщина, которая, слушая его, и плакала. У неё из глаз ручьем текли слезы. Порой она закрывала глаза, лицо ее краснело, тело начинало трястись. Можно было принять это за проявление любви к Богу. Однажды имам спросил женщину: «Моя дорогая Фатима, я вижу, когда ты слушаешь Коран, тебя охватывают эмоции. Какой же стих Корана приводит к этому?». Фатима сказала: «О дорогой имам! Когда вы рассказываете «Коран», вы трясете головой, и это напоминает... мою козу. У нее тоже была бородка, и она так же трясла головой. Моя козочка умерла, а я очень ее любила! Аллах Акбар!». Эту историю рассказывал Прабхупада...

----------


## radhadas

намо бхактивинодайа сач-чид-ананда-намине  
гаура шакти-сварупайа рупануга-варайа те
«Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Саччиданандой Бхактивинодой, олицетворением трансцендентной энергии Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Он неуклонно следует по пути, который указали Госвами, во главе со Шрилой Рупой».
Сегодня день ухода Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура. Наши предшествующие ачарйи являются очень необычными личностями. По их желанию все дживы, которые находятся в этой вселенной, могут получить освобождение. Мы связаны с этими предыдущими ачариями и можем молиться им в любое время, но особенно в дни их явления и ухода.
Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур явился в 1838 году. Однако хотелось бы рассказать о том, что предшествовало этому. До явления Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху на планете царила тьма. Торжествовала авидья, Кали-юга прогрессировала. Люди забыли о святой земле Вриндавана. Вриндаван включает в себя 168 квадратных миль, и в те времена все святые места на его территории были забыты и скрыты. Даже была утеряна Радха-кунда. Мусульмане контролировали северную часть Индии. Во Врадже они устраивали охоту на животных. Майяпур еще не был проявлен. И Джаганнатха Пури также не уделялось такого особого внимания, хотя там и был храм Джаганнатхи.
И вот явился Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Он сделал это по двум причинам. Он пришел, чтобы насладиться преданностью самому Себе, ощутить вкус преданности. Также он пришел, чтобы проповедовать путь раги — спонтанной преданности. Вначале явился Мадхравендра Пури, он был подобен семени. Затем пришел Ишвара Пури. Затем явился Господь Чайтанья, и он был подобен дереву. Когда явился Господь Чайтанья, вместе с ним пришли тысячи его последователей и спутников. Пришли шесть Госвами Вриндавана и явили миру святые места Вриндавана, а также написали бхакти-шастры. Затем пришли три великие души Шринивас, Нароттам и Шьямананда Пандит, которым было дано указание проповедовать. Шьямананда Пандит проповедовал в Ориссе, у него было множество тысяч учеников. Шринивас и Нароттам проповедовали в Бенгалии. Однако и они в свое время покинули планету. И вновь наступила тьма, бхакти стало скрытым. Конечно же, это кажущаяся тьма, в каком-то смысле бхакти не может быть скрытым, оно вечно.
Затем явился Вишванатх Чакравати Тхакур. Вновь люди увидели свет. Он проповедовал вместе со своим учеником Баладевой Видьябхушаной. И опять наступила тьма. И Господь Чайтанья, желая вновь возродить вайшнавизм, послал на землю Бхактивиноду Тхакура. Накануне явления Бхактивиноды Тхакура, вайшнавизм очень сильно деградировал, внутри него существовало 13 апасампрадай. И уважаемые индусы отвергли его. Бхактивинода Тхакур явился, чтобы восстановить утраченное достоинство вайшнавизма и его положение в обществе.
Итак, он явился в 1838 году в Бенгалии. Отца его звали Анан Чандра Датта. Мать — Джага Малини, была дочерью очень богатого землевладельца. Родители дали ему имя Кедаранатха Датта. Кедаранатха Датта рос в очень богатой аристократической среде. Позже он вспоминал в своей биографии, что его дедушка по материнской линии часто устраивал роскошные праздники, на которые собирались тысячи людей. Но эти праздники не отличались особой религиозностью. На них устраивали бои буйволов и слонов, поклонения полубогам и тому подобное.
Кедаранатха Датта сразу проявил себя как необычный ребенок. Когда ему было два года, он написал свое первое стихотворение. В шесть лет он прочитал «Рамаяну» и «Махабхарату». Подобно этому Шрила Бхактисиддханта в семь лет наизусть знал всю «Бхагават-гиту».
В автобиографии Бхактивинода Тхакур вспоминает много интересных моментов. Он пишет, что в юности он знал одного йога-тантрика, который наливал в человеческий череп молоко, и череп при этом улыбался. Кедаранатха Датта проделал это, но ему череп не улыбнулся. Иногда мы думаем, что в жизни чистого преданного не бывает проблем. Но посмотрите внимательно на жизнь Кедаранатхи. Когда ему было одиннадцать лет, умер его отец. Его сестра Имлата и трое братьев умерли один за другим, когда он был еще юным. Когда ему было двенадцать лет, его женили. Жене было всего пять лет. Это напоминало кукольную свадьбу, но в те времена были такие традиции. Постепенно его зажиточный дедушка потерял все свое богатство. Кедаранатха уехал жить в Калькутту. Когда ему было около двадцати, умерла его жена. Он сам не отличался отменным здоровьем. К тому времени у него уже был ребенок, и ему как старшему мужчине в семье пришлось заботиться о своей бабушке, о матери и о своем малыше.
Можно также взглянуть на жизнь Прахлада Махараджа — сколько трудностей было у него. Можно вспомнить Пандавов — сколько проблем было у них. И все их проблемы не были последствиями кармы, потому что у таких личностей нет кармы. Это наши проблемы возникают из-за кармы, так как в прошлом мы совершали греховные действия. Мы не помним, что совершили тогда, но тот факт, что мы страдаем сейчас, доказывает, что мы в прошлом занимались греховной деятельностью. По результатам, которые мы получаем, мы с помощью логики можем установить причину, породившую этот результат. Тот факт, что одни люди страдают, а другие нет, говорит о том, что в прошлом эти люди совершали разные поступки. Некоторые люди рождаются в семьях миллиардеров и за всю жизнь ни дня не работают. А некоторым людям приходится тяжело трудиться, но даже тогда они не могут досыта поесть. Это влияние прошлой деятельности. Кто-то живет сто лет, а кто-то умирает в детстве — и это не случайно. Случайностей не бывает. Как сказал Альберт Эйнштейн, «Бог не играет в кости». В словаре «случай» переводится как событие, о причине которого вы не знаете.
На самом деле за всем стоит рука Бога. Все происходит по Его воле. Иногда Кришна посылает своим чистым преданным, таким, как Бхактивинода Тхакур, страдания. Он делает это для всех нас — чтобы научить нас терпению.
Сколько раз пытались убить Прахладу Махараджа, а он при этом помнил о Кришне и молился Ему. Пытались убить Харидаса Тхакура, а он проявлял терпение. Кришна иногда помещает великих преданных в кажущиеся страдания, чтобы научить нас тому, как надо действовать, когда приходят страдания. Природа этого материального мира такова, что жизнь является дукхала — исполненой страдания. Прабхупада называл физическое тело на-казанием.
Поскольку у Бхактивиноды Тхакура был маленький ребенок, ему посоветовали снова жениться. Вторую его жену звали Бхагавати деви, и она была великой мамой Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Са-расвати Тхакура.
Кедаранатх стал работать учителем. Со временем он возглавил школу в Ориссе, в Бадраке, а затем поступил на работу в магистратуру и стал Магистратом. В 1869 году его направили на пять лет в Джаганнатха Пури. Одной из его обязанностей было управление храмом Джаганнатхи. Однажды он узнал, что правитель Пури неправильно использует деньги. Он разоблачил его и оштрафовал. Правитель Пури решил отомстить. Кедаранатха Датта был достаточно известной и влиятельной фигурой, и на него нельзя было просто наслать наемных убийц. Поэтому правитель Пури решил воспользоваться более тонким методом убийства. Это была тантра, или искусство черной магии. Прабхупада пишет об этом в «Чайтанье Чаритамрите». Людей, которые искусно владеют черной магией, называют батахари. Они могут подчинить себе человека, довести его до состояния безумия или просто уничтожить. Правитель Пури заплатил таким тантрикам, чтобы они наслали проклятие на Бхактивиноду. Каждый вечер в течение месяца они устраивали различные ягьи, в которых в жертву приносили животных и кровь. По прошествии месяца Бхактивинода Тхакур должен был бы умереть. Однако вместо Бхактивиноды Тхакура умер единственный сын правителя Пури.
В 1871 году в Джаганнатха Пури было неспокойно. Там жил один йог-мистик по имени Бишикишана. Он относился к одной из апасампрадай, к секте атибади. Он был очень могущественным, умел исцелять людей от болезней, и у него были тысячи последователей. Он объявлял себя воплощением Вишну и обещал освободить Индию от британцев. Он говорил: «Я проявлю свои четыре руки и уничтожу всех англичан. А пока на выходных я проведу раса лилу. Все местные девушки могут присоединиться ко мне». Мистические способности человек приносит из своей прошлой жизни, так же, как и богатство. Если вы щедры и благочестивы, то в своей следующей жизни вы можете стать богатым, как мистер Билл Гейтс. Он обладает более чем 50 миллиардами долларов. 95 % своего богатства он раздает, организовывая свои благотворительные организации и фонды. Идея того, что нужно делиться своим богатством, видимо, пришла к нему из прошлой жизни. В прошлой жизни он привык делать пожертвования, и эта идея прочно сидела у него в голове. Если вы в этой жизни даете пожертвования, в следующей жизни вы получите это назад.
А некоторые люди из-за своего прошлого сукрити могут получить мистические могущества. Лагима, махима — стать очень тяжелыми или легким, путешествовать по лучу света. Прапти-сиддхи — это когда что угодно можно достать откуда-то и проявить в своей руке. Как, например, Саи-баба, который проявляет деньги. Он умеет проявлять у себя в руке золото, расагулы или другие сладости. Одно из восьми мистических совершенств — это способность управлять людьми. Она не распространяется на всех, а лишь на тех, над которыми у вас есть умственное превосходство.
Один духовный брат рассказал мне историю. В конце 60-х - начале 70-х годов был очень популярен один ложный гуру, которого называли Гуру Махараджи, или Гуру-мальчик. На са-мом деле он был далеко не мальчик, ему было около 35 лет. Сейчас, конечно, о нем уже никто не знает. И его последователи называли «премии», от слова «према», любовь к Богу. Однажды мой духовный брат встретил этого Гуру Махараджи в Америке, в одной из клиник. Этот Гуру Махараджи привез к врачам свою беременную жену или ученицу. Увидев пре-данного в вайшнавской одежде, Гуру Махараджи попытался контролировать его своим умом. Происходила своего рода битва на уровне ума. Преданный пытался сражаться с ним у себя в уме и повторял имена Кришны. В результате этот Гуру Махараджи так и не смог подчинить его своему контролю. Я также видел подобное много раз, я наблюдал, как привидения, особенно сильные и могущественные, контролируют других людей.
Итак, Бишикишана был великим йогом-мистиком. Он собирал девушек и осквернял их в так называемой раса лиле. Он будил в людях протест против британского правительства. Любого другого в этом случае британские власти просто арестовали бы. Но тут они решили: пусть лучше Бхактивинода Тхакур разберется с ним. Бхактивинода Тхакур отправился по-говорить с ним, и очень быстро раскусил этого Бишикишану, заявив всем, что он никакая не инкарнация Вишну, а просто обманщик. И отдал приказ о его аресте. Однако индусская полиция боялась его арестовывать. Пришлось пригласить полицейских-мусульман, чтобы они его арестовали. Бишики-шану бросили в тюрьму. Чтобы усилить свое могущество, он начал поститься. Он не пил и не ел 21 день. Занимаясь аскезой, человек становится более могущественным. И Бишикишана сделал так, что заболели дети Бхактивинода Тхакура. Бхактивинода Тхакур понимал, что это он пытается давить на него, но не пошел на компромисс. Состоялся суд, йога приговорили к полутора годам заключения. Когда ему вынесли этот приговор, один из охранников зашел к нему за спину и отрезал ему волосы. Мистики хранят свое могущество в волосах, об этом говорит и история библейского Самсона. Самсона никто не мог победить. А один человек просто обхитрил его, рассказав всем, что его сила — в волосах. Когда ему обрили голову, он потерял свою силу. Оказавшись в тюрьме, Бишикишана покончил с собой. Конечно же, он совершил вайшнава апарадху, даже маха-апарадху, потому что Бхактивинода Тхакур был великим преданным.
Мы многим обязаны Бхактивиноде Тхакуру. Он написал больше сотни книг и молился Господу Чайтанье о том, чтобы он послал высшего проповедника. На его молитвы Господь ответил, послав Бимал Прасада, который позже стал известен как Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати (Бимал — имя вечной супруги Господа Джаганнатхи).
Бхактивинода Тхакур в своей вечной духовной форме является вечной спутницей Шримати Радхарани. Он сам объяснил свою сварупу: это Камала манжари, служанка Радхарани. Ее вечной форме 12,5 лет. Она живет в месте под названием Свананда сукхада кундж. Именно так Бхактивинода Тхакур назвал свой дом, который он построил в Навадвипе. Дом под таким же именем у него был и на Радха-кунде.
Шрила Гауракишора дас Бабаджи Махарадж оставил тело в 1915 году, год спустя оставил тело Бхактивинода Тхакур. Фактически в одном и том же году Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати утратил своего дикша и шикша гуру. Но по настоящему гуру Бхактисиддханты был Бхактивинода, так как от него он получил больше всего наставлений и первое посвящение.
Когда Бхактивинода Тхакур ушел из этого мира, Шрила Бхактисиддханта был в отчаянии. Он знал, что должен проповедовать. Но как? Он казался погруженным в депрессию. Но это не та депрессия, которая может быть у нас. Это происходило на духовном уровне. В смирении своем Бхактисиддханта думал: «Я не ученый, у меня нет ни денег, ни последователей». Однажды ему приснился сон. К нему явился Господь Чайтанья, с ним были другие члены Панча-таттвы. Там были шесть Госвами, Шринивас, Нароттам и Шйамананда, а также Вишванатха, Баладева, Бхактивинода, Гауракишора. Обращаясь к нему, они сказали: «Не надо беспокоиться. Просто начни проповедовать, и тебя ждет огромное количество денег. Множество людей ожидает возможности присоединиться к тебе. Просто начни проповедовать, и все необходимое проявится». Они также добавили: «Мы всегда будем поддерживать тебя».
Мы, преданные, всегда должны рассуждать подобным образом. Конечно же, у нас есть трудности. Что говорить о проповеди, когда порой мы боремся за свою духовную жизнь. Но мы должны помнить, что у нас есть множество доброжелателей, таких, как дикша гуру, шикша гуру, Шрила Прабхупада — парам гуру. На нашей стороне целая цепь ученической преемственности: Бхактисиддханта, Бхактивинода. Мы никогда не должны чувствовать себя одинокими.
Шрила Прабхупада утверждал, что когда он в одиночку проповедовал в Америке в середине шестидесятых годов, он никогда не чувствовал себя одиноким. И мы не одиноки. Ведь у нас такие могущественные доброжелатели, они знают все, что с нами происходит. Они могут помочь нам в духовной жизни так же, как помогли Шриле Бхактисиддханте. Мы должны постоянно помнить, что за нами стоит множество наших духовных «дядь» и «теть» — великих прославленных личностей. Они всегда нас поддержат, а на самом деле — уже поддерживают. Сам факт, что вы сидите здесь, в храме, говорит о том, что вы получили мно-жество крипы, милости. Кто-то из вас инициирован, что означает еще большую милость. В Украине живет 47 миллионов человек и среди них всего 4 тысячи преданных: один преданный на 10 тысяч человек. Поэтому вы очень удачливы, не забывайте об этом.
Только благодаря таким людям, как Бхактивинода Тхакур, у нас есть такая удача. Еще большее чувство благодарности мы должны испытывать к Шриле Прабхупаде, который принес сознание Кришны на запад из Индии. Это первый вайшнав ачария, который за всю историю Кали-юги приехал в Россию. Насколько же велик наш долг перед Шрилой Прабхупадой! Отплатить этот долг мы можем лишь будучи верными его миссии, проповедуя и сотрудничая друг с другом.

----------


## radhadas

В «Шримад Бхагаватам» есть два стиха, описывающих положение преданных, которые пали.
ШБ 1.5. текст 17:
«Человек, оставивший материальные занятия ради преданного служения Господу, но не достигший зрелости, иногда может пасть, однако даже в этой неудаче для него нет ничего плохого. С другой стороны, человек, не занимающийся преданным служением, даже если он выполняет все предписанные ему обязанности, ничего не достигает».
ШБ 1.5. текст 19:
«Мой дорогой, Вьясадева, хотя, может быть, преданный Господа Кришны иногда падает, он, безусловно, не живет в материальном мире, как другие люди, потому что человек, который однажды насладился вкусом лотосных стоп Господа, не может заниматься ничем другим, кроме как вновь и вновь вспоминать это экстатическое ощущение». 
Того, кто наслаждается вкусом, называют раса-граха. В нашем обществе можно наблюдать, как некоторые преданные, которые вначале были очень энтузиастичны, по прошествии месяцев или лет сбавили темп, а кое-кто и полностью оставил духовную практику и возвратился назад к материальной деятельности. Другие, наоборот, совершают очень быстрый прогресс. Есть и третьи, которые находятся между этими двумя положениями.
В соответствии с приведенным стихом из Бхагаватам, человек, который оставляет духовную жизнь, не достигнув зрелости в преданном служении, не утратит тех результатов, которых он добился, совершая духовный прогресс. Даже один-два года практики преданного служения — это без сомнения духовный прогресс. Даже если потом человек запутался и вернулся вновь к материальной деятельности, он не утратит то, чего он достиг на духовном пути.
Отход от духовной жизни обычно происходит из-за анартх или апарадх. Анартхи — означает материальные желания, а апарадхи — оскорбления. Обычно анартхи ведут к апарадхам. Вследствие апарадх преданное служение увядает, и человек на какое-то время прекращает духовно прогрессировать. Это можно сравнить с тем, как готовящееся блюдо отставляют на медленный огонь, или, как говорят англичане, на дальнюю горелку. Это как режим ожидания в компьютере. В таком режиме ожидания преданный может находиться в течение нескольких лет. Но при этом он не теряет результатов своего прогресса. И может наступить время (даже в этой жизни) когда он вновь начнет осознанно практиковать преданное служение — бхакти. Это время зависит от силы тех апарадх, которые он совершил, потому что когда мы совершаем оскорбления, мы получаем реакцию. Кришна может сделать реакцию постепенной, когда человек на 10, а то и 20 лет потеряет интерес к духовной жизни. А может произойти быстрая реакция — смерть преданного, что нейтрализует совершенные им оскорбления. И родившись снова, он продолжит свой духовный прогресс. Вот почему в духовной жизни нет потерь.
И в соответствии со стихом 1.5.19. даже если преданный падает, он живет в материальном мире не так, как обычные люди. Другими словами, Кришна особенным образом относится к преданным. Мы знаем, что в свое время в ИСККОН пришло много замечательных преданных, и они сделали много полезного и удивительного. Но случилось так, что они совершили оскорбления. Среди них были лидеры, санньяси и даже гуру. Сейчас на какое-то время их бхакти находится в режиме ожидания. Но Кришна не относится к ним как к обычным людям. Шрила Прабхупада пишет в «Нектаре наставлений», что преданное служение настолько могущественно, что однажды начав его, мы автоматически будем притянуты к высшей цели. Даже если мы только начали повторять святое имя и ощутили его вкус.
Шрила Прабхупада пишет. «Без сомнения есть множество примеров того, как преданные Господа пали. Но несмотря на то, что преданный может упасть, его никогда нельзя считать находящимся на одном уровне с падшим карми. Они не на одном уровне. Карми пожинают результаты своих кармических действий, в то время как преданных исправляет Кришна через наказания. Сам Кришна делает это».
Шрила Прабхупада приводит пример, что страдания сироты и сына царя совсем не одинаковы. Как известно, царь заботится обо всех живых существах в его стране. Но он сам не опекает их — это делают его представители — министры и другие чиновники. Но заботу о собственных детях он не поручает министрам, он это делает лично. Так же и Кришна лично заботится о своих преданных. О непреданных Он заботится через Свою материальную энергию, через полубогов. Но если кто-то предается Кришне, Он принимает такую личность подобно тому, как отец принимает сына. Становясь преданным, вы становитесь очень особенным. Если преданный-неофит иногда уподобляется людям, действующим ради корысти, и думает, о том, чтобы накапливать какие-то материальные богатства в обмен на преданное служение, тогда Сам Господь помещает такого глупого преданного в трудные ситуации.
В «Бхагавад-гите» говорится, что падшим преданным дается шанс родиться в семье высокодуховных браманов или в богатой семье. Удачлив тот преданный, которого Господь, наказывая, помещает в положение, кажущееся безнадежным. Очень важный момент! Преданные, которые помещаются в беспомощное состояние по воле Господа, более удачливы, чем те, кто рождается в хороших семьях. Почему? Потому что там, где богатство, сразу возникает гордость. Красота, аристократическое происхождение, развитый материальный разум дают нам повод для гордости. Но богатство заставляет нас гордиться больше, чем красота, высокое происхождение или докторская степень, потому что богатство — это критерий, по которому оценивают положение человека в Кали-югу. У кого больше денег, того выше ценят.
Гордость — самое худшее для преданного. В «Чайтанье Чаритамрите» Господь Чайтанья отказался встретиться с царем Пратапарудрой только потому, что тот был царем, а царь — это богатство и высокое положение. Господь Чайтанья учил нас, чего следует остерегаться. Но Махараджа Пратапарудра был великим преданным, воплощением Махараджи Индрадьюмны. В конце концов, Господь Чайтанья встретился с ним, когда тот пришел к нему в облике и умонастроении простого вайшнава.
Итак, преданные, которые по воле Господа попадают в беспомощное положение, являются более удачливыми, чем те, кто рождается в зажиточных семьях. В бедственном положении нам легче и проще предаться Кришне. Тому, у кого много богатств, это сделать сложно. И падшие преданные, родившиеся в богатых семьях, менее удачливы, поскольку могут забыть о лотосных стопах Господа. Те, кто оказался в бедности, более удачливы.
Примером является Нарада Муни, родившийся как сын служанки. У него не было отца, была только матъ-шудрани. И однажды неподалеку остановились садху и прожили в том месте четыре месяца, потому что это была чатурмасья, сезон дождей. Будучи маленьким мальчиком, Нарада Муни услышал хари-катху. Хари-катха очень привлекла его. Однажды он вкусил остатки пищи мудрецов. Затем садху ушли. Мальчик хотел пойти с ними, но его мать была очень привязана к нему и, поскольку он был единственным ребенком, связала его узами любви, и он не мог даже мечтать о жизни в отречении. По устройству Кришны мать мальчика вскоре умерла от укуса змеи, теперь он был свободен. Он поместил мертвое тело матери в дом и просто поджег свой дом и все, что у него было, чтобы не оставалось никакой привязанности. В свои 5 или 6 лет он был очень серьезен. Он ходил по лесам, затем стал медитировать, как учили садху. Он пытался медитировать на Параматму в сердце — на Господа Нараяну. И вдруг неожиданно Господь Нараяна проявился в его сердце. Мальчика охватил духовный экстаз. Слезы покатились из его глаз, тело затряслось. Через несколько секунд Господь исчез, и это привело его еще в большее беспокойство. Он открыл глаза и стал искать Господа повсюду. Он ощущал очень сильную привязанность к Господу Нараяне. Затем он услышал голос: «В этой жизни ты больше не увидишь Меня в том образе, в каком Я явился тебе. Однако Я дал тебе милость — сакшад даршан, и теперь ты знаешь, как Я выгляжу». Мальчик провел остаток своей жизни, медитируя на этот образ. В следующей жизни он стал Нарадой Муни.
Если бы материалисты услышали историю Нарады, они бы опечалились: «О, бедный мальчик! Мама умерла, остался один-одинешенек!» Однако этот мальчик был очень счастлив: он начал практиковать бхакти. Кришна дал ему особую милость, явившись в его сердце, и до конца жизни он практиковал бхакти. Чистое преданное служение дарует такое духовное наслаждение, что преданные естественным образом теряют интерес к материальным радостям. Это и описано словами раса-граха — «тот, кто наслаждается вкусом». Поэтому в преданном служении никогда нет причины для уныния или разочарования.
Дважды в стихе (ШБ 1.5.19) Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что одна из главных причин падения — это нежелательное общение, поэтому мы должны с большой осторожностью от-носиться к тем, с кем мы общаемся. Одна из главных причин отклонения с пути Бхакти — плохое общение. В истории есть множество примеров этого. Бхарата Махарадж вынужден был родиться в оленьем теле из-за своей привязанности к олененку, хотя он и не забыл о том, что произошло в его прошлой жизни. Это было благословением — помнить о прошлой жизни. У него было тело оленя, но ум человека, и не просто человека, а духовно возвышенной личности. Рупа Госвами говорит, что Бхарата Махарадж был на уровне бхавы, а это начальная стадия любви к Богу. Любовь к Богу — это према. Према подобна солнцу, а бхава — одной молекуле солнечного света. Бхава — это еще обусловленное состояние, поэтому на уровне бхавы еще есть шансы пасть. И пример Бхараты Махараджа это показывает. Однако нельзя сказать, что он полностью пал, поскольку у него сохранился разум развитого человека, хоть и в оленьем теле. Так же пал Читракету из-за своих оскорблений Господа Шивы. Но на самом деле это было кажущимся падением.
Итак, если мы начали заниматься преданным служением Господу, мы никогда его не утратим и обязательно продолжим это служение при определенных обстоятельствах. Шрила Прабхупада заканчивает свой комментарий (ШБ 1.5.17), словами: «В «Бхагавад-гите» говорится, что даже малая толика преданного служения, может спасти человека в самом опасном положении» (БГ 2.40). История хранит в себе множество таких примеров. Один из них Аджамила. В детстве он был преданным, затем в юности пал. И все же Господь спас его.
Какая замечательная философия! В материальном отношении мы постепенно потеряем все: здоровье, жену, мужа, свои зубы, волосы. Потеряем свои деньги, потому что деньги — это лакшми, а Лакшми — чанчала, то есть мерцающая, очень непоседливая — то она в вашем кармане, то ее там нет. С материальной стороны нас ждут в жизни одни потери. Однако что касается духовной стороны, здесь нет потерь — одни приобретения. Поэтому и имеет смысл заниматься духовной практикой. Если мы собираемся вложить деньги в банк, мы рассчитываем получить за это хорошие проценты. Но если банк не дает никаких процентов и к тому же грозит потерей самого вклада, зачем же вкладывать в такой банк? Ни один разумный человек не положит деньги в банк, если он будет знать, что он их потеряет. Материальная жизнь сравнима с потерей капитала. В материальной жизни мы теряем все. Но в духовной практике мы никогда ничего не потеряем. Это наш вечный банковский счет. Поэтому, пожалуйста, продолжайте практиковать бхакти с энтузиазмом, избегайте анартх и апарадх, И даже если вы знаете преданных, которые пали, всегда думайте о них позитивно. На самом деле они ничего не потеряли. Просто на какое-то время у них возникли проблемы. Может быть, на несколько лет. В этом нет ничего страшного, они еще вернутся на путь бхакти.
Вопрос:
-	Говорилось, что если преданный рождается в богатой семье, он может возгордиться и ему тяжело стать преданным. Как же быть тогда с примерами Рагхунатхи даса Говами, Пундарики Видьянитхи, Рамананды Рая?
Ответ:
-	Всегда есть исключения из правил и плюс к тому эти личности не были простыми людьми. Они были НИТЬЯ сиддхами, маха бхагаватами. В обычных случаях можно видеть, что богатство сбивает с толку. И в «Чайтанья Чаритамрите» в истории с царем Пратапарудрой, говорится, что Господь особенно добр к смиренным и кротким. Что касается богатства, то оно сравнивается с высокой температурой. Когда у вас высокая температура, вы начинаете видеть галлюцинации — то есть вещи, которых нет на самом деле. Когда у вас много богатства, вы начинаете думать: «Я — контролирующий, я — совершенный наслаждающийся. Я могу делать все, что мне заблагорассудится. Он мой враг и я его убью». Так описываются в «Бхагавад-гите» демонические личности. Однако и в наше время среди преданных встречаются богатые люди, такие как мой духовный брат Амбариша прабху и другие.
Вопрос:
-	Почему обычно Господь не дает большого богатства своим преданным?
Ответ:
-	Кришна дает нам то, что необходимо, что бы жить простой жизнью. Он не хочет нам давать того, что плохо для нас. Он находится в нашем сердце, и он знает о наших желаниях, наших слабостях. Он не дает какого-то большого материального богатства, потому что материальное богатство очень опасно.
На самом деле это не самое лучшее иметь много денег. Иногда я думаю о самых богатых людях этого мира, таких, как Билл Гейтс. У него более 50 миллиардов долларов. Таким, как он, очень трудно иметь друзей, потому что все, кто обращается к ним, имеют корыстный мотив. Опасности подвергаются члены семьи: их могут украсть, чтобы получить выкуп. Это означает, что повсюду должны быть охранники и телохранители. Из десяти самых богатых людей мира четверо — индусы. Я видел одного из них. Он и его семья шли по пляжу в Джаганнатха Пури. Возле него было трое охранников. У членов его семьи тоже были охранники, одетые в униформу. Наверное, там были и другие охранники — в штатском. Жизнь этих людей полна беспокойств. Господь Чайтанья как-то спросил у Рамананды Рая, кто является самым богатым человеком? И он ответил: «тот, кто обладает святым именем». У преданных есть святое имя. Поэтому преданные — самые богатые и удачливые люди на планете. Не мистер Билл Гейтс! Деньги могут украсть, их можно потерять. Но бхакти не исчезает. Бхакти приходит и остается. На какое-то время мы можем не чувствовать с ним связи, потому что мы пали. Но мы никогда не потеряем это духовные богатство.
Вопрос:
-	Где граница между плохим материальным положением из-за лени и по милости Кришны?
Ответ:
-	Мы не должны прилагать чрезмерные усилия ради материальных целей. Но когда вы женаты, вы грихастха, у вас должна быть ответственность. Шрила Прабхупада, Бхактивинода Тхакур прилагали усилия, но это не было чрезмерными усилиями. Прилагать чрезмерные усилия ради достижения каких-то материальных благ противоречит бхакти. Однако прилагать усилия нужно.
Вопрос:
-	В «Шри Ишопанишад» говорится об убийцах души, но ведь душу нельзя убить?
Ответ:
-	Это метафора, художественный прием. Тех, кто не занимается духовной практикой, кто завистлив к другим живым существам, метафорически называют убийцами души, хотя душа вечна. Другая метафора: на райских планетах полубоги пьют так называемый эликсир бессмертия. Конечно, они живут долго, но тем не менее умереть им все равно придется. Смерть есть и на высших планетах. В писаниях иногда встречаются такие метафоры.
Вопрос:
-	Как избежать нежелательного общения?
Ответ:
-	Не общаться с теми, кто критикует преданных. Вы знаете таких людей, знаете, что они будут это делать, и, тем не менее, вы слушаете их. Вот это нежелательно.
Вопрос:
-	Как вести себя с теми, кто отошел от движения? Стоит ли им проповедовать?
Ответ:
-	Мы должны проповедовать им, чтобы они не были в таком негативном настроении, чтобы они не критиковали. Но если они будут стоять на своем, нужно оставить их в покое. Просто иногда угощать прасадом. Мы не должны слушать критику. Это будет опускать наше сознание. Будьте обходительны с такими людьми, но старайтесь не иметь с ними слишком много общего.
Вопрос:
-	Господь говорит, что силой аскезы Он творит материальный мир. О какой аскезе идет речь?
Ответ:
-	Когда был создан Господь Брахма, он сидел на лотосе, который изошел из пупка Гарбходакашайи Вишну. Повсюду была тьма. Брахма спустился вниз по стеблю лотоса. Он двигался так миллионы лет и ничего не нашел. Он стал медитировать и услышал слово «тапа», что означает аскеза. Брахма стал совершать аскезу, и Господь изнутри сердца инициировал, просветил его. Тогда он понял, в чем его назначение: быть вторичным творцом. Аскеза дает нам силу, но мы должны делать больший акцент на бхакти. Если в нашей жизни будет много аскезы, наше сердце может стать жестким. Пример приводится в Девятой песне «Шримад Бхагаватам». Дурваса муни был великим аскетом. Возгордясь, он проклял великого преданного Амбаришу Махараджа. Так может случиться когда аскеза становится главной, а бхакти второстепенным. На самом деле бхакти должно стоять на первом месте, а аскеза должна поддерживать бхакти. Никак не наоборот.

----------


## radhadas

Сегодня день ухода Шрилы Вакрешвары Пандита. Вакрешвара Пандит был одним из спутников Господа Чайтаньи и является воплощением Анируддхи. (Анируддха — из чатур-въюхи). Вакрешвара Пандит был известен своими танцами. Был случай, когда он танцевал 72 часа подряд. Это описано в «Гаура-ганодеша-дипике». Он принес в этот мир счастье с помощью танца. Он сладостно просил Махапрабху: «Милостивый Господь! Пошли мне, пожалуйста, тысячи музыкантов, чтобы я мог танцевать». В нем была также воплощена дорогая сердцу Радхарани сакхи Шаширекха. Выходит, что в нем помещались две личности. Такое иногда бывает в духовном мире. В этом материальном мире у нас есть искаженное отражение этого явления под названиями шизофрения, сумасшествие, раздвоение личности. Один артист играл в фильме Адольфа Гитлера. В своей игре он был неподражаем, он полностью вжился в эту роль. Но была одна проблема: когда закончились съемки, он продолжал играть роль Адольфа Гитлера.
В течение 3-х дней Вакрешвара Пандит танцевал в Шривасангаме, где Господь Чайтанья проводил Свои киртаны. Нужно медитировать на эти киртаны. Когда Махапрабху вернулся из Гайи, Он был уже инициирован; с того момента Его начали называть Гауранга, Гаурачандра, Гаурасундара. Тогда Он начал танцевать свои према-нама-киртаны. Это были киртаны для избранных. Туда нельзя было попасть просто из любопытства. Однажды в Шривасангам пробралась пожилая женщина и спряталась. Едва начав танцевать, Господь Чайтанья остановился и сказал: «Здесь присутствует кто-то посторонний» (то есть человек, не имеющий достаточной духовной квалификации). Начались поиски, и Шривас нашел эту женщину. Это была его теща. Нужно понимать, что Господь Чайтанья не возражал, чтобы в Его киртане принимали участие чистые преданные, но, похоже, теща Шриваса не была таковой. Некоторые считают, что она была воплощением Джатилы, которая постоянно шпионит за Радхарани.
Была одна игра, в которой принимал участие Вакрешвара Пандит. Жил брахман по имени Девананда Пандит. Он был смарта-брахманом и именитым ученым. Очень аскетичный, он хорошо знал «Бхагаватам», однако совсем не признавал Господа Чайтанью и Его спутников. Он обучал учеников и давал уроки в Навадвипе.
Можно заметить, что Господь Чайтанья начал давать полную милость только после того, как покинул Навадвипу. Так, по пути из Пури в Южную Индию Он останавливал каждого встречного и просил повторить Харе Кришна. Когда они выполняли Его просьбу, Он обнимал их, и они становились маха-бхагаватами. Возвратившись в свои деревни, эти люди делали то же самое. Они обращались к другим с просьбой повторять Харе Кришна, затем обнимали их — таким образом сознание Кришны распространилось в Индии. Чайтанья Махапрабху наделял этих людей могуществом. Однако Он не делал этого в Навадвипе, когда жил там до принятия саннъясы. Почему?
Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии, что в Навадвипе жило много ученых, которые очень гордились собой, своими знаниями. Поэтому ситуация была не очень благоприятна для проповеди. Очевидно, что бывает ситуация более благоприятная и ме-нее благоприятная для проповеди, и необходимо проповедовать там, где более благоприятно.
Итак, смарта-брахман Девананда Пандит учил своих учеников «Бхагаватам». Великий преданный Шривас Пандит приходил послушать их обсуждения. Когда однажды разговор коснулся Кришны, Шривас погрузился в духовный транс настолько, что слезы потекли из его глаз. От трансцендентного восторга он упал на землю. Это все породило беспокойство. Ученики грубо вытащили Шриваса на улицу. Это было апарадхой, а Девананда Пандит не остановил их. Если вы видите или слышите, как кто-то совершает вайшнава-апарадху, и не препятствуете этому, то вы соучаствуете в этом и тоже понесете наказание. Именно этому учит нас лила с Деванандой Пандитом. Но все это были проделки йога-майи, не маха-майи. Дело в том, что Девананда Пандит — личность из Кришна-лилы, где он является священником во дворе Нанды Махараджи (не Гарга-муни, а еще один священник). Это была игра йога-майи, чтобы мы научились чему-то.
Из-за этого оскорбления Девананда Пандит стал еще более материалистичным. Вайшнава-апарадха усиливает материальные желания. Но однажды в его дом пришел Вакрешвара Пандит и попросился переночевать. Вакрешвара Пандит проповедовал Девананде Пандиту и рассеял все его заблуждения. И Девананда Пандит развил веру в Господа Чайтанью. Это описывается в «Чайтанье-бхагавате». Господь Чайтанья сказал после этого Девананде Пандиту: «Ты служил Вакрешваре Пандиту и за это получил право быть в моем окружении». Вакрешвара Пандит является полной экспансией Господа. Он — Анируддха. Любой, кто принимает у себя его, достигает Кришны.
В «Бхагаватам» 1.13.11 царь Юдхиштхира говорит Видуре: «Люди, подобные тебе, несут в своих сердцах Верховную Личность Бога. Поэтому любое место, куда бы ты ни приходил, превращается в место паломничества». Великие души являются ходячими местами паломничества. Тиртха означает «святое место». И великие души, в чьих сердцах проявлен Кришна, превращают любое место в место паломничества. Кришна пребывает также и в вашем сердце, однако Он еще не проявляет Себя полностью. Подобно тому как, в дереве есть огонь, однако для того, чтобы он проявился, его нужно зажечь.
В комментарии к этому стиху Шрила Прабхупада обьясняет: «Электричество есть повсюду: оно в небе, оно в воздухе. Но оно проявляется только в лампочке». Кришна присутствует всюду, в каждом атоме. Но со всей очевидностью Он проявляется в сердце преданного. Такой чистый преданный несет с собой Кришну повсюду и любое место превращает в место паломничества.
Я часто думаю об этом в связи со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Места, которые он посещал, становились тиртхалш. Великие души это олицетворенные тиртхи. И Вакрешвара Пандит был, так сказать, передвижной тиртхой. Кришна танцевал у него в сердце. Поэтому он танцевал 72 часа. Современные люди тоже могут танцевать в течение 2-3 дней, пытаясь перетанцевать друг друга, чтобы установить рекорд и попасть в книгу Гиннеса. Они прилагают неимоверные усилия, борясь со сном. Однако Вакрешвара Пандит испытывал в танце духовный экстаз. И, конечно, он не был обычным человеком, как мы с вами. И многие из спутников Господа были похожи на него. Один из них — великий преданный по имени Шаранга Тхакур. Он был авадхута, т.е. человек, находящийся за пределами всех мирских привязанностей и общепринятых представлений о жизни. Многие хотели получить от него инициацию, дикшу. Однако он отказывался. Но Господь Чайнанья пришел к нему во сне и сказал: «Ты обязан давать инициацию людям». И он ответил: «Хорошо, инициирую первого, кого увижу». Он проснулся утром, пошел на берег Ганги и увидел в реке мертвого человека. Это был юноша, который умер от укуса змеи. Шаранга Тхакур подумал: «Я дал обещание». Он прикоснулся к телу, и юноша вернулся к жизни. Шаранга Тхакур сказал ему: «Тебя теперь зовут Шаранга Мурари». Юноша стал великим преданным. Он так же, как и его гуру, не был обычным человеком. Он мог, резвясь в джунглях, похлопать по морде тигра, взять в руки ядовитую змею и играть с нею. А иногда в духовном экстазе он прыгал в Гангу и сидел под водой три дня. Иногда нас спрашивают: «А вообще преданные чудеса делать умеют?» Если хотите чудес, вот вам пример. Рамануджачарья мог ходить по воде, потому что он был частичным воплощением Вайу, полубога воздуха. Итак, Вакрешвара Пандит протанцевал 72 часа, освободил Девананду Пандита. Он также инициировал одного великого пре-данного по имени Гопал Гуру. Напомню вам историю о том, как Гопал Гуру получил это имя. Он был совсем ребенком, когда Господь Чайтанья задал ему интересный вопрос. Господь сказал: «Я постоянно повторяю имена Господа: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Мой язык никак не может остановиться. Но бывают моменты, когда Мне нужно опорожнить Свой кишечник, и Я не знаю как в этот момент поступать. То ли Мне повторять Святое Имя, то ли на время попридержать свой язык?» Конечно, это была игра, и Господь Чайтанья знал ответ на вопрос. И малыш ответил: «Бывает так, что и тело оставляют во время опорожнения кишечника». Господь Чайтанья сказал: «Да? А я и не подумал. Хороший ответ ты Мне дал. Ты — Мой гуру. Но поскольку ты еще мал, назову тебя Гопал Гуру». В Гамбхире, где Господь Чайтанья прожил 18 лет, есть Божество Гопала Гуру. Учеником Гопала Гуру был Дхйана-Чандра Госвами. Он очень известен в Гамбхире. Когда Гопал Гуру был на пороге смерти, он сказал Дхйана-Чандре: «Теперь ты будешь отвечать за поклонение», — и оставил тело. Ученик взял тело и отнес к месту кремации. В это время пришли люди царя, чтобы забрать у Дхйана-Чандры Госвами право на поклонение Шри Шри Радха-кантхе. Он был в отчаянии: «Что же делать? Мой гуру велел мне продолжать это поклонение. Но кто это докажет? Его тело сжигают, оно уже превратилось в пепел». Он начал молиться своему Гуру-Махараджу, и хотя тело Гопала Гуру было уже сожжено, оно вновь проявилось. И Гопал Гуру явился к царю и там решил эту проблему, после чего вернулся к месту кремации. Описываются и другие истории, происходившие с Гопалом Гуру Госвами во Вриндаване, после того, как тело его было уже сожжено. Таковы великие парикары, спутники Господа.
Похожая история произошла с Гауракишорой Бабаджи Махараджем. Он был в Майапуре, занимался бхаджаном. Вдруг он забеспокоился, схватил палку и начал бить ею по земле, говоря: «Коза ест туласи». Ученики спросили его: «Кого вы отгоняете?» И Бабаджи сказал им, что отгоняет коз, которые пасутся рядом с самадхи Рагхунатхи даса Госвами. Это самадхи находится на Радха-кунде, за тысячу километров оттуда. Ученики послали телеграмму, чтобы узнать, так ли было на самом деле. Все оказалось правдой: именно в этот день там были козы, и они щипали туласи. Подобные великие души обладают мистическим могуществом.
Прабхупада также обладал великим могуществом. И величайшим его чудом было то, что он смог изменить нас. Вы лично даже не видели его, но вы соприкоснулись с одной из его книг или с одним из его учеников, и вы изменились. Вы оставили свои плохие привычки и начали повторять имя Кришны, петь киртан. Это чудо. Из всех чудес Шрила Прабхупада совершил самое удивительное, — он начал истинное духовное движение в эту исполненную материализма кали-югу. И это движение распространилось по всему миру. В нем есть духовная сила, она способна изменять сознание людей.
И Прабхупада по-прежнему присутствует здесь — не физически, а духовным образом. Он присутствует в своих наставлениях, в своем Божестве. Его милость приходит к нам через его представителей. Представитель Прабхупады — это любой, кто привязан к нему. Это могут быть его непосредственные ученики, их ученики или ученики их учеников. Пропорционально вашей привязанности к Шриле Прабхупаде вы тоже можете давать милость другим — милость не в виде материального результата, а духовную милость развития любви к Богу. Вы можете дать людям столько милости, сколько вы сами получили. И первый шаг на этом пути — просто начать следовать наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады.
В 1976 году, обращаясь к преданным храма в Лос Анджелесе, Шрила Прабхупада написал: «Если вы чувствуете себя хоть немного в долгу передо мной за то, что я сделал, то вы будете так же смело проповедовать, как и я. Таким образом, вы сможете отплатить свой долг».
Итак, сначала нужно почувствовать себя в долгу перед Шрилой Прабхупадой. Прабхупада сказал: «Вы должны проповедовать так же мощно, как и я». Для того чтобы делать это, мы сами должны являть собой совершенный пример. Мы должны вначале спасти себя, тогда можно спасать других. Если на ваших глазах ваш близкий человек тонет, вы броситесь его спасать. Но если вы не умеете плавать, то как вы это сделаете? Поэтому вначале нужно спасти себя и тогда уже пытаться спасать других.
Однако мы не должны успокаиваться только на спасении самих себя. В таком случае мы будем эгоистами. Мы не должны быть свата, мы должны быть пхарата. Слово свата означает «эгоистичный», пхарата означает «думать о благе других». И «Бхагаватам» говорит пхарата эканта самбхавах. Самбхава — причина для жизни, эканта — означает единственная, пхарата — жить для блага других. Садху шитья нади шитья параманам — «этому я научился у дерева». Что значит стать учеником дерева и посвятить свое существование благу других, описано в 11 песни, 7 главе, 38 текст. Господь Кришна дает наставления Уддхаве. Он описывает там 24 шикша-гуру, одним из которых является дерево.
В «Чайтанья-бхагавате» приводится более простой пример. Кто лучше: тот, кто ест сам, или кто ест сам и кормит также и других? Очевидно, что второй? Поэтому пытайтесь проповедовать. Если вы не можете проповедовать, помогайте другим, тем, кто проповедует. Помогайте в поклонении Божествам, в проведении Ратха-ятры, нама-хатт.
Прабхупада сказал, что ИСККОН — одна большая семья. Пытайтесь помогать ей. Таким образом, мы привяжемся к Шриле Прабхупаде, его миссии, его ученикам, ученикам его учеников. Таким образом, к нам будет приходить эта милость. И чем больше у нас будет привязанности, тем больше будет этот канал для милости, тем больше мы получим блага из океана милости.
Вопрос:
Гуру Махарадж, в одной из своих лекций Вы сказали, что для преданного нужен баланс между его деятельностью в ИСККОН, отношениями с другими преданными и личными взаимоотношениями с дикша-гуру. Как правильно построить личные отношения с дикша-гуру?
Ответ:
- Первое, что очень важно — на 100% следовать наставлениям духовного учителя. Нужно сделать наставления гуру своей гордостью, идеей своей жизни. И если есть возможность, получать личное общение, совершать личное служение. Правда, женщинам сложнее делать это, в особенности, если ваш гуру — санньяси. И все же и у них есть возможность делать какое-то служение и развивать личные отношения. Тогда и гуру, и ученик могут лучше узнать друг друга. Поэтому у меня ученики — только в двух странах: в Южной Африке, где я живу уже 34 года, и в Украине. У многих гуру ученики в 10-15 разных странах, и это становится проблемой. Ниранджана Свами говорил мне это много раз. Он хочет общаться и помогать своим ученикам, но они разбросаны по всему миру, и ему с его плохим здоровьем очень трудно давать им такое общение. Я лично считаю, что личное общение очень важно, потому что мы хотим, в конечном счете, лично общаться с Радхой и Кришной. А гуру — их представитель.
Вопрос:
Одна категория преданных считает, что нужно проповедовать, а другая категория считает, что должен пройти подготовительный период до проповеди и ссылается на Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати... Актуален ли для нас подготовительный период и сколько он должен длиться?
Ответ:
Хороший вопрос. Обратимся к примеру Шрилы Прабхупады. В 1972 году в храме Радха-Дамодары он встретил юного брахмачари, Парамахамса-брахмачари. Он повторял мантру возле самадхи Рупы Госвами. Прабхупада увидел его в окно (на кухне Прабхупады было окно, через которое было видно самадхи Рупы Госвами). Он попросил его подойти, чтобы поговорить с ним. Разговорились, и Парамахамса сказал: «Мне 18, я мечтаю поехать во Вьетнам, чтобы проповедовать и распространять ваши книги». Прабхупада был настолько впечатлен этим, что спросил: «Ты хочешь санньясу?» Парня этот вопрос застал врасплох. Ему было всего 18, он ответил: «Можно, я помолюсь Рупе Госвами, подумаю об этом?» И три дня спустя он решил: «Да, я приму санньясу». И сказал об этом секретарю Прабхупады. Секретарь не поверил: «Да ты выдумал все это!» Парень ответил: «Нет-нет, Прабхупада сам предложил мне получить санньясу». Об этом доложили Прабхупаде, и он сказал: «Да, я дам ему санньясу». И в первый день Карттики 1972 года Парамахамса брахмачари стал Парамахамсой Свами. Ему было всего 18. Его знания были еще не очень обширны. Однако у Прабхупады было могущество, которым он наделял других. Таково было настроение Прабхупады. Затем он также написал это известное письмо, где говорится, что не обязательно быть на 100% чистым, чтобы проповедовать: «Просто повторяйте то, что вы услышали, и этого достаточно».
Есть пример с почтальоном. Представьте, что кто-то из членов семьи передает вам чек на миллион долларов. Но делает это не лично, а через почтальона. Мы можем стать такими почтальонами, которые передают трансцендентное знание. Это одна сторона вопроса. Но с другой стороны, только чистая душа в состоянии менять сознание людей. Если мы недостаточно чисты, то это послание может не дойти в изначальной форме. Поэтому нужно принимать во внимание и ту, и другую стороны. Личная садхана и проповедь должны находиться в балансе.
Мы не можем попросить человека повторять 16 кругов, если сами не повторяем их. Для того чтобы наши слова имели силу, мы сами должны это делать. Но в то же время, если мы, не имея особых реализаций, даем кому-то книгу Прабхупады, эти люди могут получить благо: таково могущество Прабхупады.

----------


## radhadas

В комментарии к 21 стиху 4 главы Ади-лилы Чайтанья-чаритамриты Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что есть три типа преданного служения: обычное преданное служение, чистое преданное служение и смешанное преданное служение. Смешанное служение, виддха-бхакти — это преданное служение, которое не чисто. Оно смешано с кармой, гьяной или мистикой. Обычное преданное служение и чистое преданное служение практикуют освобожденные души на уровне премы. Обычное преданное служение на уровне премы — это айшварья-гьяна-бхакти. Шуддха-бхакти практикуют на уровне премы и выше, это враджа-бхакти. У шуддха-бхакти есть два значения. Шуддха-бхакти для обусловленных душ начинается с уровня мадхьяма, а шуддха-бхакти для освобожденных душ свободно от осознания того, что Кришна — это Бог и преданный считает Кришну своим другом, сыном, совершенным господином или возлюбленным. Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что во Вриндаване нет шанта-расы, и даже дасъя-раса присутствует там только в своем высшем проявлении, а низшая часть дасъя-расы проявлена на Вайкунтхе. Поэтому во Врадже есть три с половиной расы.
Читая 15-ю главу «Нектара преданности», я с удивлением нашел там ошибку. Эта книга была напечатана в 1982 году, но я думаю, что ошибку не исправили и сейчас. 15-я глава «Нектара преданности» называется «Спонтанное преданное служение». В ней говорится, что спонтанные чувства жителей Вриндавана называются рагануга. Это неправильно. Правильное слово — рагатмика. Для того чтобы жить во Вриндаване, нужно быть на уровне раги. Вспомним уровни преданности. Когда бхава становится зрелой, она становится премой. Сутью премы является снеха. Есть два типа снехи. Суть снехи — мана. Существует два типа маны: удхата-мана и лалита-мана. Суть маны — праная. Суть пранаи — рага. Чтобы войти во Врадж, нужно быть на уровне раги. Мальчики пастушки, мама Яшода — все они находятся на уровне раги и выше. Суть раги — анурага. Мальчики пастушки находятся в начале стадии анураги, а мама Яшода — в конце. Затем анурага становится махабхавой — это гопи.
Если вы следуете по стопам жителей Вриндавана, находясь в материальном мире, тогда это называется рагануга — следовать по стопам тех, кто находится на уровне раги. Мы можем практиковать раганугу в материальном мире. Если вы рагануга, это значит, что вы — еще обусловленная душа. А здесь говорится, что рагануга — это спонтанные чувства жителей Вриндавана. Получается, что они все еще обусловлены, но это не так! На самом деле они находятся на уровне рагатмика-бхакти, что значит бхакти на уровне раги или выше. Таким образом, здесь допущена серьезная ошибка, которая повторяется несколько раз. Конечно же, эту ошибку допустил не Шрила Прабхупада. Ее допустили преданные, которые готовили книгу к печати.
Рагатмика-бхакти — это неописуемая привязанность к объекту своей любви — Кришне. Это как если взять кусочек белой ткани и макать его в красную краску один, два, три раза — до тех пор, пока каждый атом этой ткани станет красным. Рага означает, что вы полностью пропитаны объектом своей привязанности. Это очень и очень возвышенное положение. Его нельзя ощутить, находясь в материальном теле, для этого необходимо духовное тело. В материальном теле невозможно испытать даже прему.
Спутникам Кришны во Вриндаване не нужно учиться чему-либо в преданном служении. Они совершенны во всех регулирующих принципах. Они уже достигли спонтанной любви к Верховному Господу. Мальчикам-пастушкам, которые играют с Кришной, не нужно совершать аскезы и покаяния. Они встречаются с Кришной утром, когда в Нандаграме восходит солнце. Они приходят во двор Нанды Махараджи со своими коровами. Здесь собираются миллиарды мальчиков-пастушков. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» пишется, что у каждого мальчика от десяти миллионов до десяти триллионов коров. Десять триллионов называется падма. Все они приходят во двор Нанды Махараджи, который размером с алтарную комнату. Звучит нереально. Однако невозможно постичь Кришну во Вриндаване с помощью материального разума. По устройству йога-майи миллионы и триллионы коров, а также миллионы и триллионы пастушков помещаются на небольшом пространстве, и Кришна приветствует лично каждого из них. Если бы нам нужно было обнять и поприветствовать каждого из триллионов пастушков, то у нас на это ушло бы десять тысяч лет. У меня, может быть, сто учеников в Днепропетровске, но я за свой приезд не успеваю поговорить с каждым из них, а во дворе Нанды Махараджи помещаются триллионы пастушков, и Кришна обнимает каждого.
Затем Он гладит по голове каждую корову. Он всех их знает по именам. И вот пастушки отправляются на гоштхъя-лилу. Они ведут коров на берег Ямуны и по пути видят прекрасный лес Талаван, где растут плоды тала, и манговые деревья. Субала или, может быть, Шридама, думает: «Возьму-ка я манго и дам его Кришне». Пастушок взбирается на дерево, срывает самый спелый манго и, желая убедиться, что он сладкий, надкусывает его. «О, это действительно хороший манго», — думает он и дает плод Кришне, и Кришна ест его. Это происходит спонтанно. Мы находимся на уровне ваидхи-садхана-бхакти. Мы не поступаем так, когда готовим для Господа, так как это было бы апарадхой. Когда мы входим в алтарную, то предлагаем Божествам свои поклоны. Но когда пастушки видят Кришну, они не предлагают Ему дандаваты. Жители Вриндавана также не предлагают Кришне поклоны. Когда гопи и Кришна встречаются, они не кланяются друг другу, а смотрят друг на друга из уголков своих глаз. В «Брихат-бхагаватамрите» описывается, что когда Гоп-кумар прибыл на Вайкунтху, обитатели Вайкунтхи предупредили его: «Когда ты увидишь Господа Нараяну, предложи Ему пранаму; не смотри Ему в лицо, смотри на Его стопы; на называй Его такими именами, как Гопал или Мадхава». Такова особенность вайкунтха-бхавы. Выше Вайкунтхи находится Айодхья. Там обитают Сита и Хануман. Сита только дважды предлагала гирлянду Господу Раме, в то время как мальчики-пастушки во Вриндаване делают это постоянно. Хануман всегда находится у стоп Господа Рамы, он не устраивает с Ним борцовские поединки, как это делают мальчики-пастушки во Вриндаване.
На берегу Ямуны Субал говорит Кришне: «Ты думаешь, что Ты хороший борец, но я сильнее Тебя». Он затягивает пояс, берет посох и начинает им вращать. Затем Субал начинает бороться с Кришной. Хануман бы не смог этого понять и принял бы это за маха-апарадху. Таково настроение Ханумана в Айодхье. В Айодхье также есть ватсалья-раса, ее пример — Махараджа Дашаратха, но она полна айшварьи, почтения. Выше Айодхьи находится Дварака. В Двараке Кришна иногда проявляет четыре руки. Один из главных обитателей Двараки — Уддхава. Он находится в дасъя-расе, он почти квалифицирован, чтобы попасть во Врадж. Но жить он там не может, поэтому Кришна послал его туда на два месяца.
Поездка Уддхавы во Вриндаван имела несколько причин. Первая причина: Кришна, живя в Двараке, очень хотел поговорить с кем-нибудь о жителях Вриндавана, но никто в Двараке не мог понять бхакти жителей Вриндавана. В Двараке не было такого уровня бхакти. И Кришна думал: «Пошлю-ка я туда Уддхаву, чтобы он смог узнать всю глубину их бхакти. Когда он вернется, я смогу с ним об этом говорить, потому что, даже просто беседуя о жителях Вриндавана, Я испытываю счастье». Другая причина состояла в том, что Уддхава был одним из близких спутников Кришны в Двараке. Чтобы это не стало поводом для гордости, Он послал Уддхаву во Вриндаван учиться высшим уровням преданности у его обитателей.
Третьей причиной было обещание Кришны вернуться во Вриндаван. По разным причинам Он не поехал туда, поэтому Он послал Своего представителя чтобы успокоить жителей Вриндавана. Интересно, что Уддхава внешне похож на Кришну.
Уддхава находится в дасья-расе. Есть четыре уровня дасъя-расы и высший ее уровень — это жители Вриндавана — Патрака и Рактака, слуги Кришны. Паригиада — это третий уро-вень дасья-расы, главный среди них — Уддхава. Он и поехал во Вриндаван. Прибыв к Нанде Махарадже, он увидел Вриндаван с двух точек зрения. В одном аспекте он увидел, как страдали обитатели Вриндавана от разлуки с Кришной. Нанда Махарадж сильно похудел, так как перестал есть. Его дворец был в запустении. Испытывая глубокую разлуку, он постоянно повторял: «Кришна, Кришна, Кришна...» Глаза мамы Яшоды были красными от слез. Кухня, где когда-то она готовила для Кришны, напоминала пустыню — там было неубрано, а кастрюли валялись на полу. От глубочайшего чувства разлуки с Кришной мама Яшода была почти без сознания.
Это было то, что Уддхава увидел вначале. И он подумал: «Никогда прежде я не видел такой преданности». Он понял, что хотя Нанда Махарадж и мама Яшода испытывали очень сильную боль, эта боль была наполнена духовным блаженством. И его охватило замешательство: поздравить Нанду Махараджа и маму Яшоду с тем, что они обладают такой преданностью, или же наоборот, броситься их утешать, чтобы они не страдали так сильно.
Когда Господь Чайтанья, потеряв сознание, лежал возле ворот Симха-двара храма Джаганнатхи в Пури, он пребывал во внутреннем состоянии антья-даса, в состоянии самадхи. Члены Его тела втянулись подобно черепахе, слезы текли из Его глаз подобно Ганге и Ямуне. Господь Чайтанья пребывал в авируддха-махабхаве, а Его спутники, увидев Его в таком состоянии, начали плакать. На самом же деле, все это было духовным экстазом.
Свидетелем аналогичной сцены был и Уддхава. В следующее мгновение Уддхава увидел уже другой Вриндаван, где мама Яшода была счастлива, она готовила для Кришны. Нанда Махараджа уже был в своей обычной форме — с небольшим животиком. На нем были зеленые одежды, у него были усы. Нанда Махараджа и мама Яшода были счастливы. Уддхава увидел тот Вриндаван, в котором присутствовал Кришна. Таким образом, Уддхава увидел и Вриндаван, покинутый Кришной, и Вриндаван, который Он не покидал. В заключение он встретился с гопи и утешал их в течение двух месяцев. Затем Уддхава вернулся в Двараку, так как он не обладал враджа-бхакти, необходимой для того, чтобы остаться во Вриндаване. Он — вечный спутник Кришны в Двараке, и это то место, где он может быть счастлив.
Какими бы ни были отношения живого существа с Кришной, именно они сделают его счастливым. Если вы в дасъя-расе, то только это сделает вас по-настоящему счастливым. Уддхава находится в дасъя-расе. Глядя на гопи, он восхищается ими, выражает им почтение и молится о том, чтобы родиться травой на холме Говардхан и чтобы пыль со стоп гопи попала на него. Но хотя он и молится так, он не хочет быть в мадхуръя-расе, ватсалъя-расе или сакхья-расе. Он хочет только дасъя-расы — это его изначальное положение, хоть он и восхищается другими расами. Объективно говоря, среди рас (шанта, дасъя, сакхъя, ватсалья, мадхуръя) есть высшие и низшие. Но если кто-то находится в дасъя-расе, то для него она — наивысшая. Если вы — мальчик-пастушок, то это для вас — наивысшее положение. Рупа Госвами анализирует расы, объясняя их градацию.
На склоне холма Говардхан есть место под названием Кусум-саровара. Рядом с ним находится Удхава-кунда, в которой можно совершить омовение. В этом месте, молясь о том, чтобы на него попала пыль со стоп гопи, вечно пребывает Уддхава — как трава или куст. Я много раз посещал Кусум-саровару, живя у Говардхана. Я приходил туда после обеда, принимал омовение в кунде, повторял джапу и писал поэмы. Есть одна замечательная история о том, как появилась Кусум-саровара. Шримати Радхарани, Лалита и Вишакха отмечали праздник Джанджи, когда женщины Вриндавана украшают пороги своих домов. Они рисуют различные благоприятные знаки, используя кункуму, краски и цветы. Шримати Радхарани и Лалита думали, где же им взять для этого красивых цветов, и решили пойти к холму Говардхану. Когда Радхарани собирала цветы, ее сари зацепилось за колючки, и она никак не могла его отцепить. Неожиданно там появилась прекрасная малини — девушка, ко-торая ухаживает за садом. Она появилась как будто ниоткуда и помогла отцепить сари Радхарани от колючего куста. Радхарани поблагодарила ее, и она ушла. Затем к Радхарани подошли Лалита и Вишакха и Она рассказала им, как собирала цветы, как сари зацепилось за колючий кустарник, как пришла малини и помогла ей. «И теперь мой ум очарован ею» — вздохнула Шримати Радхарани. Они все вместе стали искать малини, а когда нашли, Радхарани увидела у этой прекрасной девушки флейту и поняла, что это — Кришна. И тут вспыхнул спор. Кришна говорил: «Это мои цветы, а ты приходишь и срываешь их». Радхарани отвечала, что Вриндаван принадлежит Вринда-деви, и Она может собирать там цветы, а вот Кришна приходит туда со своими коровами и вытаптывает их. Так они спорили и затем, разгорячившись, стали трясти друг друга. В результате все цветы, собранные Радхарани, упали на землю и перепачкались. Затем Божественная Чета помирилась. (Конечно же, все это происходило на духовном уровне и нельзя сравнивать это с отношениями обычных мужа и жены). Чтобы помириться с Радхарани, Кришна захотел украсить цветами ее косу. Когда Кришна украшает Радхарани цветами, это называется свадхини-бхатрика. Кришна становится слугой Радхарани и делает то, о чем она Его просит.
Радхарани сказала: «Да, Ты можешь украсить меня, но эти цветы упали на землю, их нужно очистить». Кришна ответил, что сходит на Манаси-Гангу и вымоет все цветы. Но Радхарани возразила, что на это уйдет слишком много времени. Тогда Кришна понял, чего она хочет. Он взял флейту, ударил ею о землю, и образовалось прекрасное озеро, которое позже стало известно как Кусум-саровара. Господь Чайтанья также принимал омовение в этом озере. Кришна вымыл цветы в Кусум-сароваре и начал украшать волосы Радхарани. В руках у Радхарани было зеркало, и она смотрела через него на лицо Кришны, когда Он украшал Ее.
Эта игра произошла на Кусум-сароваре и именно поэтому оно так называется. Сейчас там находится прекрасный дворец, построенный Махараджей Бхарат-пура примерно в 1765 году. Все, кто приезжает на Говардхан, могут увидеть это прекрасное озеро размерами 108 на 108 метров и прекрасный дворец, на крыше которого нарисованы картины. На одной из этих картин изображено как Кришна украшает Шримати Радхарани, а она смотрит на Него в зеркало. Подобные игры происходили по всему Враджу, в особенности на Радха-кунде и холме Говардхан. Поэтому такие ачарьи, как Рагхунатха дас Госвами, молились о том, чтобы вечно жить в тени холма Говардхана.

----------


## radhadas

Сегодня мы будем читать высказывания, прославляющие святое имя. Святое имя можно повторять на уровне нама-апарадхи, нама-абхасы и шуддха-намы. На уровне нама-апарадхи мы повторяем святое имя с очень сильными оскорблениями, на уровне нама-абхасы — с обычными оскорблениями, а на уровне шуддха-намы — без оскорблений.
Повторение на уровне нама-абхасы сравнивается с солнцем, скрытым облаками. Нама-абхаса значит, что солнце святого имени еще не взошло полностью в нашем сердце, оно скрыто облаками анартх, но, тем не менее, мы получаем благо от света святого имени. Анартхи — это ненужные материальные желания, хуже них — апарадхи, и худшая апарадха — это нама-апарадха — повторение святого имени с одним или более из десяти оскорблений. Все это описано Бхактивинодой Тхакуром.
В этом материальном мире у дживы нет иного друга кроме святого имени. Святое имя — наш единственный друг. Мы можем считать своим другом мужа или жену, но однажды им придется умереть. Всем хочется иметь друга, на которого можно положиться, но в материальном мире друзья часто подводят, разочаровывают или обманывают. Поэтому воистину святое имя — наш единственный друг, который никогда не подведет. Настоящий друг — это тот, кто может помочь вам. В материальном мире дружба сводится к тому, что в пятницу вечером друзья идут вместе на дискотеку или едут на рыбалку. Помогают ли они друг другу? Это не настоящие друзья. Друг это тот, кто может помочь вам. Не вашему телу, а вам — душе. Таким другом является садху.
Садху, святой человек, может действительно помочь нам. Садху подобен воде. Звук журчащей воды успокаивает ум. Подобно этому, когда садху говорит о Кришне и духовной жизни, его слова приносят покой и удовлетворение уму. Как очищает вода, так очищает и садху. Вода прозрачна, также прозрачен и садху, так как в его сердце можно увидеть Кришну. В одиннадцатой песни Шримад-Бхагаватам Господь Кришна рассказывает Уддхаве о различных типах шикша-гуру. Один из них это вода.
Святое имя, Шри нама, никак не зависит от материального мира. Хотя, произнося святое имя, мы используем материальные органы чувств, тем не менее, оно полностью духовно. Звук очень могущественен, а духовный звук еще более могущественен, чем материальный. Есть множество духовных звуков, называемых мантрами. «Ман» значит ум, «тра» — освобождать. Есть много мантр: Ом нараяная намах, Ом намо бхагавате васудевая и т.д. В Бхагавад-гите каждая шлока подобна мантре. Но маха-мантра, величайшая мантра — это Харе Кришна маха-мантра. Этот духовный звук никак не связан с материальным миром, хотя мы используем свои материальные чувства для того, чтобы произнести его. Подобно этому, Божество Господа сделано из металла, дерева или мрамора, но Господь входит в это Божество, Он не металл. Так же Господь входит и в звук Своего имени.
Святое имя — это звуковое воплощение Бога. Есть главные и второстепенные имена Бога. Второстепенные имена Бога связаны с Его материальным творением, например Аллах — Величайший, Будда — Просветленный, Бог — Всемогущий, Параматма — Высшая Душа. Все это второстепенные имена. Если мы повторяем их, они очищают нас. Однако главные имена, такие как Нрисимхадев, Гауранга, Кришна, Шьямасундара, более важны. Главные имена — это имена Господа в духовном мире, они более могущественны. Описывается, что имя Рамы в тысячу раз могущественнее имени Вишну, а имя Кришны в три раза могущественнее имени Рамы.
Святое имя никак не связано с материальным миром, оно трансцендентно. Все шакти, все энергии Бхагавана присутствуют в святом имени. «Бхага» значит «достоинства», «ван» — «об-ладать». Господь обладает шестью достоинствами — всей красотой, всем знанием, всей силой, всей славой, всем богатством и всем отречением. Поэтому святое имя — это самое больше бо-гатство. Если у вас есть вера в святое имя, то вы самый богатый человек в мире. Однако, нужно иметь эту веру. Самый богатый человек не тот, у кого больше всех денег, так как сегодня у него могут быть деньги, а завтра нет, поскольку деньги — это экспансия Лакшми. Лакшми находится там, где Нараяна. Если Нараяны нет, то Лакшми не задержится надолго. Ее называют чанчала — непостоянная, сегодня она здесь, а завтра в другом месте. Поэтому воистину богат тот, кто обладает святым именем.
Святое имя — самое прославленное. Тот, кто повторяет святое имя, известен даже на райских планетах. О Шриле Прабхупаде знают даже полубоги, и эта слава будет только увеличиваться. Шрила Прабхупада ушел тридцать лет назад, но сейчас он даже более известен, чем в то время, кода он был здесь. Поэтому тот, кто обладает святым именем самый прославленный.
Святое имя обладает всей силой, всем могуществом. Если вы примете прибежище святого имени, вы будете очень могущественным, поскольку чувственные наслаждения уже не будут влиять на вас и у вас будет большая сила влиять на других людей. Доказательство этому — Шрила Прабхупада. В семидесятилетнем возрасте он едет в Америку и живет там — один чистый преданный на двести пятьдесят миллионов американцев и начинает влиять на них. У него была эта сила, они также стали преданными. Преданные могут проявлять и материальную силу, и мистические могущества.
Пятьсот лет назад был один великий преданный, Пурушоттама дас Тхакур. Он был воплощением Уддхавы. Однажды он танцевал в киртане в одной бенгальской деревне. Некоторые из соседей были атеистами, они хотели остановить воспевание. Они взяли мертвую лису и бросили ее в киртан. Однако Пурушоттама дас Тхакур продолжал танцевать и благодаря его могуществу лиса ожила и присоединилась к киртану и тоже стала петь Харе Кришна. У Пурушоттамы даса Тхакура была огромная духовная сила, чтобы делать это.
Был еще один великий преданный Шаранга Тхакур, который также жил пятьсот лет назад. Он дал обет, что никого не будет инициировать, но Господь Чайтанья сказал ему делать это. Тогда Шаранга Тхакур ответил: «Хорошо, я инициирую первого же человека, которого завтра встречу». Он проснулся утром, пошел на берег Ганги и там увидел мертвое тело. Это был мальчик, которого укусила змея. В те времена мертвые тела обычно бросали в Гангу, таков был обычай. Шаранга Тхакур коснулся мертвого тела этого мальчика, и в него вернулась жизнь. Он назвал его Шаранга Мурари. Это чудо. Для этого нужна огромная духовная сила. Когда Шаранга Мурари вырос, он обезумел от любви к Кришне. Он бежал в джунгли и играл с тиграми и змеями, а иногда прыгал в Гангу и проводил под водой три дня. Он обладал святым именем, поэтому у него была огромная духовная сила.
Великий преданный Хануман обладал всеми мистическими силами. Он смог прыгнуть из Индии на Шри Ланку, проявив мистическое могущество лагхима — сделал себя очень легким. Поэтому, тот, кто обладает святым именем, становится могущественным.
Тот, кто повторяет святое имя, становится очень привлекательным. Именно преданность делает человека красивым, тогда как материальная красота преходяща — она приходит и уходит. Красота значит бхакти, и олицетворением бхакти является Шримати Радхарани, она привлекает Кришну своим бхакти.
Святое имя обладает всеми качествами Бхагавана, и когда вы начинаете повторять святое имя, вы также начинаете обладать этими качествами. Из всех анг бхакти повторение святого имени — самое главное и могущественное. Рупа Госвами описывает 64 анги бхакти: обходить вокруг Божества, принимать гирлянды предложенные Божеству, танцевать перед Божеством и т.д. Из 64 составляющих бхакти девять являются самыми важными — шраванам, киртанам, смаранам, арчанам, ванданам, пада-севанам, дасъям, сакхьям, атма-ниведанам. Из этих девяти — первые три самые важные, а из этих трех — повторение святого имени — самое главное. Повторение святого имени настолько могущественно, что содержит в себе все другие анги, хотя мы можем этого и не видеть. Когда пришел Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, Он не учил поклонению Божествам, Он учил лишь повторять:
Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе
Однако Его ученики, такие как Рупа и Санатана Госвами утвердили поклонение Божествам. Шрила Прабхупада также вводил поклонение Божествам, но в более поздние времена. Вначале же было просто повторение Харе Кришна. Даже поклонение Туласи Деви было введено позже. Поэтому повторение святого имени воистину, самая важная наша деятельность, к которой нужно относиться очень серьезно. Господь приходит в этот мир в форме Своего святого имени. Пятьсот лет назад Он приходил как Господь Чайтанья, пять тысяч лет назад — как Кришна, миллионы лет назад — как Рамачандра, в наше же время Господь явился в Своем звуковом воплощении, в форме Своего имени. Главный религиозный принцип этого века — повторение святого имени Господа. Можно видеть, что у мусульман есть свои четки, у католиков свои — они повторяют молитвы, обращенные к Иисусу и Святой Марии — тот же принцип повторения Святого имени Бога, однако в Ведах он объяснен более ясно.
Поэтому, пожалуйста, повторяйте святое имя каждый день и постепенно пытайтесь увеличивать количество и качество вашего повторения. Так вы получите очень много милости Господа. Ваш ум станет умиротворенным, и вы будете совершать быстрый духовный прогресс.

----------


## radhadas

Сегодня — день ухода Шриваса Тхакура, одного из членов Панча-таттвы. Таттва значит истина, Панча — пять. Явились пять духовных истин. Первая — Господь Чайтанья, Сам Кришна. Он не экспансия, не инкарнация, а непосредственно Сам Кришна, пребывающий в настроении Радхарани. Радха бхава прабху сада абхиман — Махапрабху всегда пребывал в радха-бхаве. Первые 24 года Он скрывал это, но когда Он переехал в Джаганнатха-пури, эта Радха-бхава все больше проявлялась в нем. Затем Господь Нитьянанда — экспансия Бога, бхакта-сварупа. Затем Бхакта-аватара, инкарнация Бога — Адвайта Ачарья, Маха-Вишну. Между Господом Чайтаньей, Господом Нитьянандой и Адвайтой Ачарьей есть небольшие различия. В английском языке слова инкарнация, экспансия, аватара очень похожи по смыслу, но на санскрите они имеют разное значение.
Санскрит — это очень тонкий язык. Например, в 24 главе Мадхья-лилы Господь Чайтанья дает 7 значений слова атма — душа, тело, ум, Абсолютная Истина, решимость, разум и свабхава.  Значения  зависят  от  контекста.   Поэтому  комментарии на священные писания порой более важны, чем сам текст. В ранние дни ИСККОН, 67-68-х годах Шрила Прабхупада еще не издал «Бхагавад-гиту» и мы использовали «Бхагавад-гиту» доктора Радхакришнана, майавади. Шастры говорят: майавади кришна апарадхи — майавади это худшие оскорбители Кришны. Но Шрила Прабхупада позволил нам использовать эту «Бхагавад-гиту». Он говорил, что перевод был хорошим, но комментарии — ерундой и не разрешал нам их читать.
Итак, Господь Чайтанья — это Сам Кришна, Нитьянанда — Его экспансия, Адвайта — Его инкарнация и четвертая истина — это энергия бхакти-шакти. У Господа есть множество энергий. Во введении к «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что из всех энергий Кришны самая важная — хладини-шакти, энергия, дарующая блаженство. Эту энергию олицетворяет Шримати Радхарани. Бхакти-шакти — это воплощение Радхарани, Гададхара Пандит. Было два Гададхара — Гададхара Пандит и Гададхара дас — это две разные и в то же время одинаковые личности. Гададхара Пандит — это сама Радхарани, а Гададхара дас — воплощение сияния Радхарани и также одной из гопи, спутниц Господа Баларамы. Таким образом, в нем одном воплотились две личности. В Ади-лиле «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» Гададхара дас описывается как одна из ветвей, идущих от Господа Нитьянанды.
Пятым членом Панча-таттвы является Шривас — воплощение преданного, воплощение Нарады Муни. У него было четыре брата. Когда Шривас был еще маленьким, умер Его старший брат, Налини Пандит, жена которого в то время была беременна. Затем у нее родилась дочь, Нараяни, которая стала матерью Вриндавана даса Тхакура, автора «Чайтанья-Бхагаваты».
Таким образом, даже во времена Господа Чайтаньи бывало, что великие преданные умирали молодыми. Можно задаваться вопросом: «Почему так случалось?». Но мы должны знать, что это происходит по непостижимому плану Кришны, и мы не вправе призывать Его к ответу. Что бы Кришна ни делал со Своими преданными — это Его совершенный план. Каждый из нас проходит через свои испытания, трудности, неприятности. Иногда здоровье, иногда проблемы в семье или финансовые проблемы. Но нужно помнить, что Кришна совершенен и Его план также совершенен. У Кришны есть совершенный план на каждого из нас. Цель этого плана — очистить нас через огонь страданий. У Кришны есть план как очистить каждую дживу, для того, чтобы она могла обмениваться чистой любовной преданностью с Ним. Но в особенности это относится к преданным.
Кришна лично участвует в судьбе Своих преданных. Можно подумать, что это относится к шуддха-бхактам, уттама-бхагаватам, но это не так. Кришна лично участвует в жизни даже начинающих преданных. Джива Госвами приводит замечательный пример. Царь заботится обо всех жителях своего царства, будь то человек или животное, но это не значит, что он это делает лично. У него есть представители — министры и другие. Но у царя также есть жена и дети, о которых он заботится лично. Подобно этому Кришна заботится обо всех дживах, но о непреданных Его забота осуществляется через материальную энергию (полубогов и т.д). Но о преданных Он заботится лично. С каждым преданным у Кришны личные отношения. У Него есть план, как очистить каждого из нас и он даже больше нас хочет, чтобы мы вернулись в духовный мир. Он любит нас сильнее, чем мы Его. Он более привязан к нам, чем мы к Нему, и у Него есть на каждого из нас определенный план. И поскольку Кришна совершенен, Его план также совершенен.
Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии к стиху «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 1.13., что план Кришны совершенен, хотя он может нам не нравиться, так как мы очень привязаны к своей семье, здоровью, пратиштхе, имени и славе. Мы можем думать: «Я такой великий преданный, важный ученый, хороший пуджари и т.д.» Все это упасакхагана, нежелательные сорняки в нашем сердце, и у Кришны есть план, как очистить нас. У нас должна быть вера в то, что все происходящее с преданными, устроено Кришной. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что мы должны твердо знать, что без желания Кришны, без Его санкции ничто не происходит.
После смерти старшего брата у Шриваса осталось еще три брата. Один из них, Шри Рам, был воплощением Парваты Муни.
В молодые годы Шривас жил в Навадвипе. В то время Господь Чайтанья, или Нимай Пандит, проводил здесь Свои игры ученого. Он спорил со Шривасом и побеждал его в спорах. Это было время, когда Нимай Пандит еще не проявлял, а наоборот скрывал бхакти.
Затем Господь Чайтанья отправился в Гаю, где встретил Ишвару Пури и получил от него посвящение. Это учит нас тому, что каждый должен принять прибежище гуру, ашраю. Кришна принял прибежище у Сандипани Муни. Господь Чайтанья принял прибежище Ишвары Пури, ученика Мадхавендры Пури. Традиция такова, что нужно принять прибежище духовного учителя. Однако слово гуру относится к множественному числу.
Первым дает нам знание о Кришне вартмапрадаршака-гуру. Это может быть человек, которого мы больше никогда не встретим, но должны относиться к нему почтительно.
В 1973 году я шел по своему родному городу, Оксфорду, и услышал звуки киртана. Было сильное эхо, и это создавало сильный шум. Я не любил шум, поэтому перешел на другую сторону улицы и в этот момент натолкнулся прямо на своего вартмапрадаршака-гуру, Прабхавишну Махараджа, и он мне улыбнулся. Я подумал: «О, кто это?». Он сказал: «Сегодня вечером у нас будет концерт в городском зале, хочешь прийти?» Я согласился, а затем он попросил пожертвование. Я не знаю, как это случилось, но я отдал ему все свои деньги. Затем он ушел, а у меня остался билет. Таким образом, Прабхавишну Махарадж — мой вартмапрадаршака-гуру и я всегда помню об этом. Тем вечером я пошел на программу и встретил своего второго вартмапрадаршака-гуру, Джанананду Махараджа. Он дружески встретил меня и проповедовал. Каждый день я повторяю пранамы этим двум личностям, поскольку они помогли мне 35 лет назад.
Нам может помогать множество шикша-гурую. Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что шикша-гуру и дикша-гуру — это равные проявления милости Кришны. Также есть чайтъя-гуру, Господь в сердце.
В 11-й песни Шримад-Бхагаватам Кришна описывает Уддхаве 24 типа шикша-гуру. Один из них — это дерево. Оно описывается словами парартха эканта самбхава. Слово парартха значит «ради блага других». Эканта происходит от слова эка — единственный, а самбхава — причина для жизни. Единственная причина, ради которой живет садху, это благо других людей. Это единственная причина его существования.
Когда я прочитал это, я подумал о Шриле Прабхупаде. Вся его жизнь была направлена исключительно на благо других людей. В 70 лет он покинул Вриндаван ради того, чтобы распространить сознание Кришны на Западе для блага других. Затем ради блага других он основал Движение Сознания Кришны в Америке. Давайте посмотрим на расписание его дня. Он просыпался рано утром и переводил «Шримад-Бхагаватам» для нашего блага. Затем он шел на утренние прогулки, обсуждал различные темы со своими учениками — разоблачал ученых и их атеистические теории, обучал учеников проповедовать. Я рекомендую слушать беседы на утренних прогулках Шрилы Прабхупады, вы найдете там много интересного. Часто он рассказывает на них о своей жизни. Этих записей не так много, всего около 200, но все они очень интересные. Возвращаясь с утренней прогулки, Шрила Прабхупада давал лекцию по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» — опять же ради блага других. Затем утром он отвечал на письма. После обеда встречался с людьми, давал даршаны, а по вечерам проводил программы. Шрила Прабхупада также путешествовал. Это не так-то просто — путешествовать по всему миру, особенно в преклонном возрасте. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что эти путешествия забрали 10 лет его жизни. Шрила Прабхупада принес такую жертву ради других. Это парартха эканта самбхава. В 11-й песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Господь Кришна говорит, что этому мы можем научиться у дерева. Когда жарко, дерево дает тень, хотя само находится на солнце. Когда идет дождь, дерево дает прибежище, хотя само мокнет. Оно поддерживает жизнь других живых существ, таких как птицы, белки и насеко-мые. А когда дерево срубают, оно не жалуется.
Господь Чайтанья произнес важный стих:
тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна
аманина манадена киртанийа сада хари
Нужно быть терпеливым, как дерево. Поэтому Господь Кришна говорит о дереве как об одном из шикгиа-гуру, и мы должны стать его учениками.
Другой пример — это вода. Звук журчащей воды очень приятен. Речь садху напоминает журчание воды и тоже приятна уму. Вода прозрачна, также и садху должен быть прозрачен. В его сердце есть Кришна и не должно быть никакого двуличия, никакой политики. Вода очищает — когда мы оскверняем руку, касаясь рта, мы делаем ачаман, капая на нее водой. Так же очищает и садху. Поэтому вода — это также шикша-гуру. Это все описано в 7-й главе 11-й песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам».
В доме Шриваса, Шривасангаме, Господь Чайтанья устраивал киртаны. Соседи Шриваса иногда жаловались на это. Интересно, что здесь, на Украине, живущие по соседству с храмом люди тоже иногда жалуются на танцы и пение. То же самое было и 500 лет назад. Шривас немного испугался этого. Но Господь Чайтанья всеведущ, ведь Он находится в сердце каждого. Чтобы ободрить Шриваса, он явил Свою форму Нрисимхадева, а также Нараяны. До этого Господь Чайтанья еще ни разу не проявлял Себя.
Мы также хотим получить даршан нашего ишта-деваты, но пока нам неизвестно, кто наш ишта-девата. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Просто поклоняйтесь Кришне», поскольку Он включает в Себя все воплощения. Постепенно, по мере духовного продвижения нас начнет привлекать какая-то определенная форма Господа и определенные отношения с Ним. У каждой дживы есть одна из пяти форм взаимоотношений с Кришной. Мы не выбираем эту форму, она уже заложена внутри нас, и практика садхана-бхакти проявляет их. Эти взаимоотношения покажут, какая форма Кришны и какая обитель нас привлечет. Это придет позже, в процессе нашей практики бхакти. Мы должны стремиться осознать свои отношения с Кришной, но мы не должны заниматься калпаной — воображением.
Надо знать свою цель. К примеру, мы хотим поехать в Индию. Мы еще находимся в Украине, но уже изучаем, как туда добраться, и что для этого надо — паспорт, виза, билет и т.д. Подобно этому, мы еще не осознали свою сварупу, но есть процесс, который поможет нам сделать это. Мы должны хотеть осознать свою сварупу, хотя мы можем быть еще далеко от этой цели. Но мы не должны ничего воображать, это сахаджия.
Итак, мы выражаем свое почтение Шривасу Тхакуру. Он — один из наших благожелателей. В действительности у нас есть сотни доброжелателей, и Шрила Прабхупада главный из них. Наши дикша-, шикша-, парампарам-гуру — Шрила Бхактисиддханта, Шрила Бхактивинода, сотни спутников Господа Чайтаньи, такие как Шривас и Шринивас — все эти великие личности — это наши доброжелатели. Они видят то, что мы делаем, и могут дать много милости. На самом деле, они уже дают ее, иначе мы не сидели бы здесь. Мы — созданы из их милости, мы находимся здесь не благодаря нашим собственным заслугам.
Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур хотел, чтобы немцы, американцы, индийцы собрались вместе и пели святое имя. Шрила Прабхупада стремился проповедовать во всех, даже в коммунистических странах и для этого однажды прилетел в Москву. В августе 1976 года Шрила Прабхупада написал в письме: «Искренность и преданность гуру проявится в том, насколько вы сможете сотрудничать для того, чтобы развивать это Движение и не создавать никаких фракций, не делать никаких отклонений» . У Шрилы Прабхупады есть множество последователей, но те, кто сотрудничают в его Движении ИСККОН, проявляют наибольшую преданность Шриле Прабхупаде. 
В 1973 году Шрила Прабхупада написал еще одно письмо: «Если вы чувствуете хоть какой-то долг по отношению ко мне, то проповедуйте так же мощно, как я. Так вы сможете отплатить свой долг». Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его последователи сотрудничали и не создавали никаких фракций и групп. Шрила Бхакти Тиртха Махарадж называл это «сознанием разных племен» — по аналогии с Африкой, где много племен, и они не любят друг друга. Не должно быть «племенного сознания»: «мой гуру — твой гуру», «я с Западной Украины — ты с Восточной», «я богатый — ты бедный». Нужно сотрудничать, проповедовать и в то же время глубоко концентрироваться на собственном бхаджане, увеличивая число повторяемых кругов, глубже изучать «Нектар преданности», «Чайтанья-чаритамриту», проводить какое-то время во Вриндаване, Майапуре. Это подобно двум рельсам железной дороги — одна из них — это проповедь в миссии, наш вклад в миссию Шрилы Прабхупады, а другая — наша личная садхана-бхакти. Таким путем мы получим очень много милости. Харе Кришна.

----------


## radhadas

В тринадцатой главе первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам», которая называется «Дхритараштра покидает дом», есть замечательный стих.

йах свакат парато веха 
джата-нирведа атмаван
хриди критва харим гехат 
правраджет са нароттамах

«Тот, кто пробуждается и осознает сам или с помощью других временность этого материального мира, а также то, что он полон страданий, и потому отрекается от материальных привязанностей, полагаясь лишь на Личность Бога, пребывающую в его сердце, воистину является лучшим из людей» (Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.13.27).
Это стих, который произнес Видура, обращаясь к своему брату, Дхритараштре. Дхритараштра всегда хотел быть царем (в то время это означало быть царем всего мира), но он был слеп. В ведической культуре слепой не мог быть царем. Дхритараштра был также слеп духовно. Он плел всевозможные интриги против Пандавов для того, чтобы возвести на престол своего сына Дурьйодхану. Пандавы и их мать, царица Кунти, были великими преданными Господа Кришны. Таким образом, Дхритараштра совершил вайшнава-апарадху. Это было маха-апарадхой. Худшая апарадха — это вайшнава-апарадха, или садху-нинда — испытывать недобрые чувства к вайшнаву. Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что как только человек совершает вайшнава-апарадху, его бхакти отворачивается от него и уходит. Поэтому нам нужно быть очень осторожными.
В пятой главе Мадхья-лилы «Чайтанъя-Бхагаваты» говорится, что критиковать вайшнава в сто раз хуже, чем непреданного. В материальном мире зависть естественна, поскольку это главная причина нашего прихода сюда (мы завидовали Кришне). Но в духовном обществе не должно быть зависти. Когда человек становится преданным, он должен избавиться от зависти. И, тем не менее, даже среди преданных мы иногда можем видеть проявления зависти.
Как рождается зависть? У другого человека есть что-то, что хотите иметь вы. Вы думаете, что это должно принадлежать вам, и вам обидно, что оно принадлежит кому-то другому. Среди начинающих преданных, каништха-бхакт, всегда есть зависть. Мы можем предаваться Кришне и даже получить первую или вторую инициацию, и, тем не менее, у нас может оставаться зависть. В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» Шрила Рупа Госвами дает определение чистого преданного служения: аньябхилашита шунъям гъяна-кармади-анавритам. Только лишь когда преданный находится на уровне мадхьяма и совершает чистое преданное служение, у него исчезает чувство соперничества, и он от всего сердца ценит других вайшнавов. Преданный же уровня каништха, согласно Бхактивиноде Тхакуру, не является вайшнавом как таковым, он «почти вайшнав» — вайшнава-прайа, или вайшнава-абхас. Шрила Прабхупада был очень добр: желая вдохновить нас, он называл своих учеников чистыми преданными, хотя мы не были таковыми. Многие из тех преданных оставили прибежище Шрилы Прабхупады — временно, может быть, на одну жизнь.
Итак, Дхитараштра вел себя очень оскорбительно, и его младший брат, Видура проповедовал ему. Видура — это воплощение Ямараджа, он был сыном шудрани. Как же случилось, что великий Ямарадж получил такое рождение?
Когда-то жил великий мудрец Мундака Муни, который занимался медитацией в своей хижине. Однажды воры и убийцы, убегавшие от царя, укрылись в его хижине. Когда солдаты царя пришли их арестовывать, они также арестовали Мундаку Муни и бросили его в темницу. Его собирались казнить вместе с ворами и убийцами. В соответствии с «Ману-самхитой», казнить убийцу — это долг царя. «Ману-самхита» поддерживает смертную казнь, так как если убийца останется жив, пусть даже проведет всю свою жизнь в тюрьме, то в следующей жизни его все равно должны будут убить таким же образом, как это сделал он. Но, приняв справедливую казнь, преступник может не только избавиться от греховных реакций, но даже подняться на райские планеты. Об этом пишет Шрила Прабхупада в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Поэтому долг царя — казнить убийцу. Также это предостережет других людей от совершения подобных поступков. Конечно же, в Кали-югу этим законом много злоупотребляли, в результате чего погибло множество невинных людей.
Итак, Мундаку Муни вели на казнь вместе с убийцами. Когда его вот-вот должны были пронзить копьем, на место казни пришел царь. Он сразу же понял, что мудрец не был преступником, склонился перед ним и попросил прощения. Он также дал пожертвование Мундаке Муни.
Кшатрии дают пожертвования, но сами никогда их не принимают. Брахманы как дают пожертвования, так и принимают. В ведической культуре 25% доходов отдавалось царю, и это было единственным налогом в государстве. Но брахманы не платили налогов, их платили только кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры. Мундака Муни думал: «Меня чуть было не убили. Почему так произошло?» Он пошел к Ямараджу и задал ему этот вопрос. Ямарадж ответил ему: «Маленьким ребенком ты играл в траве. Там ты поймал крошечное насекомое и пронзил его травинкой. То, что с тобой произошло, было реакцией на этот поступок». Тогда Мундака Муни возразил: «Я бы принял это, так как за убийство любого живого существа, даже насекомого, мы должны быть убиты в ответ. Это закон кармы, закон возмездия. Но я же тогда был маленьким мальчиком! Я не отвечал за свои действия».
Маленькие дети не создают кармы, так как они не понимают, что делают. Закон кармы начинает действовать в более зрелом возрасте, когда человек уже может отвечать за свои поступки. Таким образом, Мундака Муни подумал, что с ним обошлись несправедливо, и проклял Ямараджа. В ведические времена муни иногда проклинали. Они не были бхактами, как, например, Амбариша Махарадж, они были йогами-мистиками. Проклиная, они теряли часть своего могущества и должны были снова совершать аскезы, чтобы накопить шакти. Что касается преданных, то они никогда никого не проклинают.
Мундака Муни проклял Ямараджа стать сыном шудрани, и тогда Ямарадж родился как Видура. Его матерью была служанка, а отцом — Вьясадева.
Видура из сострадания пытался проповедовать своему брату, так как Дхритараштра был очень материалистичным. Это говорит о том, что мы также должны пытаться проповедовать членам своей семьи, если они хоть немного восприимчивы. Если у вас есть что-то хорошее, то вы, конечно, захотите поделиться этим с другими. Сознание Кришны — это самое лучшее, святое имя — самое сладкое, поэтому мы должны хотеть поделиться этим с другими. Конечно, это касается тех, кто проявляет хоть какой-то интерес. Мы не можем проповедовать завистливым. Но если члены нашей семьи, друзья или соседи интересуются, то мы можем им проповедовать, как это делал Видура. Если бы Шрила Прабхупада не уехал из Индии в Америку, если бы он не проповедовал и не принимал учеников, таких как Ниранджана Свами, Гопал Кришна Махарадж, Прабхавишну Махарадж, Радханатха Свами, где бы мы тогда были? Тот факт, что мы пытаемся быть преданными, говорит о милости Шрилы Прабхупады. поэтому мы также должны быть сострадательны к другим.
«Нароттам» — так в процитированном выше стихе из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» называется человек высшего класса. Таким человеком можно стать, осознав, что этот мир временен. Все мы умрем, и совсем необязательно быть для этого старым.
В мае этого года одна преданная, молодая девушка из Запорожья, погибла в автокатастрофе. Она приехала в Киев, чтобы получить инициацию у Шрилы Радханатхи Махараджа. В день инициации Махарадж заболел, поэтому он просто дал преданным духовные имена и четки. Огненная церемония должна была состояться позже. Он назвал эту девушку Ямунанги. Вскоре Махарадж уехал в аэропорт, а ученики остались, чтобы проходить ягъю. Однако Ямунанги решила поехать проводить Махараджа. По дороге в аэропорт произошла авария, и она погибла — через 30 минут после инициации. Ей было 32 года. Смерть может прийти в любой момент. Конечно же, если бы она не поехала в аэропорт, она все равно, так или иначе, оставила бы тело. Кришна хотел забрать ее, у Него был план, и совсем неважно, принимаем мы это или нет. Если бы она не поехала в аэропорт, то, возможно, у нее бы случился сердечный приступ или она поскользнулась бы на ступеньках храма. Если приходит ваше время, то никто, кроме Кришны, не может этого изменить. Кришна просто использовал то, что она ехала в машине. Кто-то говорит, что авария произошла из-за того, что была слишком высокая скорость, но это только внешняя причина. Суть в том, что Кришна хотел забрать ее.
Поэтому совсем не обязательно, что смерть придет, когда мы будем старыми. Каждый день двадцать тысяч человек умирает от рака. Три тысячи человек погибает в автокатастрофах, четырнадцать тысяч — от курения и болезней, связанных с ним, тысячи человек умирают от стихийных бедствий — землетрясений, наводнений, циклонов. Каждый день в Южной Африке тысяча человек умирает от СПИДа. Смерть очень реальна.
В «Бхагавад-Гите» Кришна говорит: «Я — всепожирающая смерть». Поэтому если мы не предаемся Кришне добровольно, то будем вынуждены предаться Ему в момент смерти. Конечно, преданные тоже умирают, но я видел, что в момент смерти они не так страдают, как обычные люди. Таким образом, Кришна помогает им, избавляя от боли в момент смерти. Когда Махараджу Парикшита прокляли на смерть от укуса летучего змея, он принял это проклятие и не проклинал никого в ответ. Он не сокрушался, что ему осталось жить всего семь дней, он принял это. Когда змей прилетел, чтобы укусить его, он был погружен в самадхи, глубокую медитацию на Господа в сердце, и даже не ощутил, что его укусил змей. Кришна помогает преданным в момент смерти. Он говорит об этом в «Бхагавад-гите»: каунтея пратиджанихи на ме бхакта пранашйати — «О сын Кунти! Смело заявляй каждому, что Мой преданный никогда не погибнет». Это значит, что вы как преданный не погибнете. А тело, конечно же, умрет.
После лета наступает осень, а затем зима. Возможно ли остановить приход зимы? Так же нельзя остановить старость и смерть. Поэтому вместо того, чтобы тратить свое время впустую, нужно практиковать сознание Кришны, и даже небольшой прогресс на этом пути защитит нас. Даже если кто-то, может быть, всего несколько раз придет в храм, его бхакти уже будет начато, он ничего не потеряет. Те преданные, которые служили Шриле Прабхупаде и ИСККОН, никогда не утратят свой духовный прогресс, даже если сейчас из-за оскорблений их бхакти временно приостановлено. Они продолжат свою практику бхакти в этой жизни или, по крайней мере, в следующей.
Ничто материальное не может стать причиной бхакти, также ничто материальное не может его остановить. Бхакти невозможно обрести в результате материальной деятельности, даже если это деятельность в гуне благости, как, например, строительство больниц или школ. Так, Билл Гейтс помогает изобрести лекарство от СПИДа — это деятельность в гуне благости, но она никак не связана с духовной жизнью и не может привести к ней. К духовной жизни также приводит сукрити, прошлая благочестивая деятельность, но не материальная, а духовная. Например, вы могли слушать садху или неосознанно дать ему пожертвование, кто-то мог угостить вас прасадом, вы могли посетить Вриндаван или Майапур, выращивать Туласи — то есть вы неосознанно пришли в контакт с чем-то духовным. Это называется агьята-сукрити, духовное сукрити. Материальное сукрити — это филантропическая деятельность. Ничто матери-альное не может стать причиной бхакти.
Затем, когда у вас уже есть бхакти, вы можете оскорбить кого-то, совершить апарадху — это происходит под влиянием материальной энергии. Но ничто материальное не может уничтожить бхакти, просто временно оно будет приостановлено, пока вы не отработаете реакции за свои оскорбления. Затем вы продолжите свое преданное служение. Поэтому любой, кто соприкоснется с сознанием Кришны хотя бы раз, получит вечное благо. Что уж говорить о тех, кто занимался служением много месяцев или даже лет. Даже если их бхакти будет временно приостановлено, они ничего не утратят и позже продолжат свое служение. Поэтому практиковать бхакти наиболее разумно. Если мы будем полагаться на что-то материальное, то будем обмануты.
Некоторые люди принимают прибежище в деньгах. Деньги также называют Лакшми. Но Лакшми нравится быть вместе с Нараяной. Если Нараяны нет, то Лакшми становится чанчала — мерцающей и уходит. Деньги приходят и уходят. Так же и слава: сегодня вы можете быть знаменитостью, а завтра о вас уже никто не вспомнит. Когда вы молоды, у вас есть здоровье. Но постепенно оно уходит. Пропадает память. В Америке половина людей старше восьмидесяти пяти лет страдают болезнью Паркинсона — умственным расстройством. Рональд Рейган был президентом Америки, самым могущественным человеком в мире, а через десять лет уже не мог вспомнить свое имя. Тело будет стареть и, прежде чем оно состарится, нужно практиковать сознание Кришны. Не нужно ждать, нужно быть серьезными сейчас.
В «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 7.6.2, Прахлада Махарадж говорит:

каумара ачарет праджно дхармам бхагаватан иха
дурлабхам манушам джанма тад апй адхрувам артхадам

С самого начала жизни нужно заниматься духовной деятельностью. Человеческая жизнь очень редка, дурлабхам, и хотя она временна, она имеет очень большое значение, поскольку только в этой форме жизни мы можем задавать вопросы о своем существо-вании. Те, кто повторяют святые имена Кришны, очень удачливы. В «Чаитанья-чаритамрите» говорится, что те, кто предаются Кришне — маха-бхагъя, очень удачливы. Даже неважно, по какой причине вы предаетесь — хотите избежать страданий, стреми-тесь к богатству, или просто любопытны — любой, кто обращается к Кришне, очень удачлив.
Все вы очень удачливы, поэтому увеличивайте и усиливайте свою удачу. Тот, кто обладает святым именем — самый богатый человек. Вы самые богатые люди, так как у вас есть вера в святое имя и чем сильнее она будет, тем более богатыми будете вы. Харе Кришна.
Вопрос:
- Должны ли мы бояться того, что наше бхакти будет приостановлено?
Ответ:
- Несомненно. Бхакти — это самая ценная вещь, которой мы можем обладать, более ценная, чем бриллиант. Мы храним бхакти в самом безопасном и надежном месте — в сокровищнице своего сердца. Наше бхакти могут украсть воры вожделения, гордости, обмана, гнева, высокомерия, двуличия, невежества, насилия. Поэтому мы должны не впускать их в свое сердце. Нужно быть также очень осторожными, чтобы не потерять свое бхакти. Невнимательность и легкомыслие приводят к потерям и несчастным случаям. Нельзя быть легкомысленными в практике бхакти. Нужно также быть очень осторожными во взаимоотношениях с преданными. 
Садху подобен огню, об этом говорит Кришна в седьмой главе одиннадцатой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Он приводит пример двадцати четырех шикша-гуру, и один из них — это огонь. Огонь находится в дереве, однако проявляется он только при определенных условиях. Подобно этому Кришна находится повсюду, но проявляется из сердца садху. Как огонь поглощает топливо, так и садху поглощает греховные реакции своих учеников. Если вы будете неосторожны с огнем, то можете обжечься. Подобно этому, общаясь с садху нужно быть очень осторожным и почтительным. Фамильярность ведет к пренебрежительности, и вы можете «обжечься», совершив апарадху.

----------


## radhadas

Четверг, 19 октября 2006 г.
12:30
 Сегодня я начал свой день позже, чем обычно. Я прилег в 23:30 и воспевал на протяжении часа, но не смог заснуть. Во время воспевания мои мысли метались от возвышенного до смешного. «Возвышенным» было то, что я думал о Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху, когда он жил в Гамбхире в Джаганнатха Пуре. У Шрилы Рагхунатхи Даса Госвами есть замечательный стих в «Шри Гауранга-става-кальпаврикша»:
 «Иногда Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху отправлялся к дому Каши Мишры. Там ему становилось очень грустно, так как он чувствовал разлуку с Кришной. Суставы Его трансцендентного тела размягчались, а Его руки и ноги удлинялись. Катаясь по земле, Господь взывал прерывающимся голосом, охваченный горем, и плакал в печали. Появление Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху в моем сердце сводит меня с ума». (Молитва четвертая).
 По ночам я часто думаю о Гамбхире и пытаюсь медитировать на экстатическое настроение разлуки Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.
 «Смешным» же было то, как разрушается правдивость, которая является единственным религиозным признаком, все еще присутствующим в этот век материализма. Даже среди преданных часто замечается отсутствие правдивости. Даже ученики могут лгать своим гуру. За несколько последних лет четыре моих дваждыинициированных ученика солгали мне. Когда я говорю «лгать», я имею в виду Ложь с большой буквы. Не просто какая-то незначительная мелкая неправда, а конкретная ложь. Будучи гуру, я каждому даю свободу сомневаться. Я предполагаю, что ученики говорят правду, но это не всегда так. И что же мне делать? Я думаю, мне необходимо стать, как они говорят, более «крутым». Преданные не склонны признавать свои недостатки, особенно своему гуру. Напротив, чем чувствовать себя смущенным и ударить лицом в грязь перед гуру, ученики иногда лгут. К сожалению, у Господа Кришны есть способ разоблачать такую ложь, и правда всегда выходит наружу. Тогда ученик чувствует себя еще более смущенным. Рано или поздно правда открывается.
 Конечно, не все ученики склонны обманывать. Многие честны и действительно стараются изо всех сил искренне удовлетворить гуру и Гаурангу. Но есть и такие, которые так и лгут. Удивительная вещь заключается в том, что они думают, что это сойдет им с рук. Кришна находится в сердце у каждого и знает правду. И Он дает реакцию. Мы не можем утаить от Кришны ничего. Он способен видеть наше сердце изнутри. Он знает наше прошлое, которое мы забыли, а также знает о наших настоящих мотивах. Я также чувствую себя виновным, когда ученики лгут, потому что я чувствую, что, будучи духовным учителем, я не вдохновляю их достаточным сознанием Кришны. Если бы я был уполномочен передавать своим ученикам настоящую духовную шакти, они бы не пошли на компромисс с четырьмя регулирующими принципами и не лгали, чтобы скрыть это. У Шрилы Прабхупады тоже были ученики, которые не были честны и не строго следовали духовным принципам. Это не отражает силу Шрилы Прабхупады. Даже если у нас есть такой осознавший себя духовный учитель, как Шрила Прабхупада, мы можем все равно заниматься ерундой. Долг ученика быть правдивым по отношению к своему духовному учителю. Даже если может быть стыдно, когда мы правдивы, духовный учитель может действительно помочь нам. Если я смогу соединить своих учеников с самвит-шакти (аспект знания духовной жизни) и хладини-шакти (энергия наслаждения духовной жизни), я бы рассматривал это как большое достижение с моей сто-роны. Уже час ночи. Пора войти в мир снов.
 16:00
 Прошлый вечер был двадцать первой годовщиной установки Шри Шри Радха-Радханатха. Я отпраздновал с Девамрита Махараджей и Бакти Чару Махараджей. Я поделился воспоминаниями о строительстве храма и упомянул всех преданных, которые помогали собирать средства и строить храм.
 Я думал об их нынешнем положении. Некоторые отклонились от ИСККОН, такие как Бхагаван прабху и Гокулендра прабху. Влияние майи чрезвычайно могущественно, и даже самые стойкие могут оступиться, если они не осторожны. Вайшнава-апарадха — основная проблема. Она то и дело имеет место. Поэтому смирение не просто важно, а абсолютно необходимо для того, чтобы преуспеть в практике бхакти. Слово «смирение» происходит от латинского слова «humilis», что означает иметь низкую оценку своей важности. «Humilis» дословно означает «низкий». Также слово «humas» означает земля, что указывает на низкое положение. Хотя на смирении часто акцентируют внимание, все же вайшнавы становятся гордыми.
 Когда же мы научимся? У меня есть ученики, которые иногда становятся гордыми, и когда я указываю на это, они соглашаются и раскаиваются, а затем, спустя месяц, без необходимости критикуют других.
 Есть английская пословица, которая гласит: «История повторяется». Что мне делать? Продолжать дальше и понимать, что проповедь в Кали-Югу трудна.
 За последние три дня у меня было не все в порядке с желудком. Сегодня состояние особенно ухудшилось. Хотя я принимаю кучу западных лекарств, до сих пор ничего не подействовало. Я позвонил своему доктору Виноду, и он прописал новый препарат. Посмотрим, что будет. Все в руках Кришны, и я должен помнить об этом.
 Последние четыре дня периодически шел дождь. Сегодня погода изменилась. Голубое небо и тридцать градусов на солнце. Я надеялся пойти поплавать, но не повезло. Из-за судорог в желудке у меня не было энергии, и я с трудом передвигался. Может быть, завтра будет некоторое улучшение.
 Положительная сторона: я прочитал свою норму кругов, хотя концен-трировать свой ум трудно, особенно на длительный период времени. По крайней мере, я стараюсь, и результат зависит от Кришны. «Мое дело не гадать, а просто делать и идти до юнца».
 Когда мы умираем за Кришну, мы достигаем вечной жизни на Голоке Вриндавана. Вот уже тридцать три года как я стараюсь и надеюсь продолжать стараться на протяжении еще очередных тридцати трех лет — мне будет восемьдесят шесть. Это будет означать, что я занимался преданным служением на протяжении шестидесяти шести лет моей жизни, что было бы большим достижением.

----------


## radhadas

Полночь
Еще одна запись в дневнике сражающегося садхаки, известного под именем «большой притворщик». Сегодня шел дождь, поэтому день пришлось провести в помещении. Я даже пропустил плавание. Причина? Ну, я воспевал и подумал, какова цель жизни, плавание или бхаджана? Я выбрал воспевание.
Воспевание имен Бога позволяет мне плавать в играх Шри Шри Радха-Мадхава. Я считаю, что воспевание стоит выше плавания в хлорированном бассейне, который также является общественным писсуаром. Я уверен, что некультурные люди мочатся в бассейнах, скорее всего после того, как закончили плавать и собираются на выход. Так или иначе, «Шримад-Бхагаватам» также подтверждает, что этот материалистический век является океаном плохих качеств:

Колер доша-шдхе раджанн 
Асти хй эко махан гуннах 
Киртанад эва кршнасйа 
Мукта-сангах парам враджет

«Мой дорогой царь, хотя Кали-Юга — океан недостатков, есть все же одна хорошая особенность этого века: просто воспевая Харе Кришна маха-мантру, человек может освободиться из материального рабства и достичь трансцендентного царства». (ШБ. 12.3.51).
Весь мой день прошел между спальней и гостиной. По милости Кришны мне удалось воспевать в течение шести часов. Количество было достаточным, но не хватало качества. Меня посетили некоторые хорошие мысли, но было тяжело поддерживать такие мысли на протяжении шести часов (по крайней мере, для неофита, как я). Прошел еще один день, и я, вероятно, продвинулся на сотую часть миллиметра. Моя практика бхакти подобна марафону, и я уже прошел половину пути. Мне пятьдесят три (в следующем месяце будет пятьдесят четыре), и если я доживу до девяноста, тогда это будет больше, чем полпути.
Я должен проторчать еще очередные тридцать лет или около того, и тогда моя жалкая и бессмысленная жизнь увенчается успехом. Это означало бы, что я отдал свою жизнь на служение Шриле Прабхупаде и Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху. Это замечательное достижение. Не только я получу благо, но и предыдущие и нынешние члены моей семьи получат благословение.

----------


## radhadas

Полночь
Только что возвратился с проповеднической программы в Исипинго. Людей пришло достаточно, около двухсот пятидесяти человек, и они очень внимательно слушали. Я говорил об основах сознания Кришны — страдание в материальной жизни, смерть и болезни. Это базисные понятия, но важные. Боль и страдания, через которые нам приходится пройти в этом материальном мире, являются толчком для нас взывать к Кришне.
На программе я встретился с одной из моих учениц, которая очень больна. Она похудела, и ее щеки стали впалыми. Когда она увидела меня, она начала плакать и протянула руку к моей руке. Видя ее несчастное состояние, я проникся к ней состраданием. Кришна испытывает своих преданных, и эти испытания могут быть просто невыносимыми, но Кришна также дает своим преданным силу и разум, чтобы стерпеть. Стерпеть означает способность сносить физическую, эмоциональную и умственную боль без проявления побочных явлений. Господь Кришна создает обстоятельства, в которых нас испытывают. Он также дает нам необходимый разум и силу, чтобы пройти испы-тание. Когда испытание заканчивается, Он больше раскрывает Себя Своему искреннему преданному. С начала и до конца испытания все является Кришной.

----------


## radhadas

Полночь
За последние два года я отмечал Дивали с некоторыми моими учениками. Мы предлагали огонь Господу Дамодаре, я дал лекцию, потом была театральная постановка, потом прасад и небольшой фейерверк. Один человек запускает фейерверк, а остальные сидят и смотрят. Я один из тех, кто сидит и смотрит, молчаливый наблюдатель. Я почувствовал себя очень уставшим. Я думаю, это из-за недавних проблем с желудком.
Наблюдая за фейерверком, я вспомнил, как, будучи ребенком, я посещал Ночь Гая Фокса (5 ноября). Я жил на военно-воздушной базе в Англии, и там заряжали мощный фейерверк. Когда мне было семь лет или около того, это было захватывающим. В те дни были только черно-белые телевизоры и один канал. Тогда вечер вне дома ощущался по-другому, а запах, звук и вид фейерверка просто захватывали. Теперь, по прошествии сорока пяти лет, я тоже ощущаю запах, слушаю и смотрю на фейерверк. Единственная разница в том, что у меня в руке мешочек с четками, и я воспеваю имена Бога. Воспевание помогает мне вынести эту процедуру, а иначе это было бы просто пустой тратой времени.
Пять тысяч лет назад, когда Кришна присутствовал на планете, по-видимому, в Двараке также запускали фейерверки. Фейерверки не сильно-то соответствуют Вриндавана-лиле, по крайней мере, выстрелы и треск. Когда я вижу яркие цвета залпов на фоне темного неба, я думаю о светящихся духовных телах пастушек и пастушков. Кришна с синеватым оттенком, а Радхарани с золотистым. Камала-манджари обладает сиянием, как у белой молнии.

----------


## radhadas

Только что возвратился с празднования вместе с Девамрита Махараджей и Бхакти Чайтанйа Махараджей фестиваля Говардхана-пуджа в храме в Фениксе. Я чувствовал слабость, но мне хотелось присутствовать на церемонии. Весь день я думал о холме Говардхан. За последние восемь лет я останавливался у холма Говардхан каждый год, иногда даже жил там по целых пять месяцев! Я провел в целом около пятнадцати месяцев, живя у этого вечного холма.
Я говорил о Говардхане как о хари-даса-варйо — самом лучшем слуге Господа Кришны. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакура и Шрила Рагхунатха Дас Госвами пишут, что Говардхан находится в сакхйа-расе (дружбе) с Господом Кришной. Шрила Рагхунатха Дас Госвами молится в своей «Говардхане-аштаке» о том, чтобы получить рождение в долине Говардхана:
Шрила Рагхунатха Дас Госвами считается прайоджана-ачарйа. Прай-оджана означает «высшая цель жизни», которая является кришна-премой. Шрила Рагхунатха Дас Госвами молится о том, чтобы получить рождение в долине Говардхана. Этого можно достичь внутренне и внешне. Внутренне означает всегда проживать у Говардхана в своем уме, а внешне означает физически проживать у Говардхана. Незадолго до ухода Шрилы Прабхупады, он выразил желание участвовать в парикраме вокруг Говардахана.  Целью Гаудиа вайшнава является проживание у Говардхана.

----------


## radhadas

22:30
Сегодня вечером ездил на программу на дому. Пришло двадцать преданных, и я говорил о необходимости отправиться в паломничество во Вриндаван. Сегодня уже в миллионный раз начал новую диету. Посмотрим, как долго я протяну на ней. Обычно они длятся несколько дней. Когда тело слабо, оно делает слабым и ум, а без решительности мы не можем контролировать язык.
По крайней мере, что касается бхаджана, есть кое-какие оптимистические новости. С началом картики мои мысли о Радха-кунде, Говард-хане, Йамуне и т.д. усилились. Я начинаю размышлять о гаура-лиле, а затем продвигаюсь к вриндавана-лиле. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху и Господь Нитьянанда добры ко мне. Я не заслуживаю так много милости. Я часто думаю о служении моих духовных братьев, и мне становится стыдно. По сравнению с ними я делаю очень мало. Даже моя проповедь проходит без какой-либо настоящей силы.
Завтра будет фестиваль Тиробхава (уход) Шрилы Прабхупады. Я планирую утром прибыть на церемонию в храм Шри Радха-Радханатха. Около 13:00, когда она закончится, я поеду в Хиллкрест, а вечером вернусь в храм. Шрила Прабхупада оставил тело в 19:25 (по индийскому времени). Будет проведено специальное арати для него.
Двадцать девять лет назад Шрила Прабхупада оставил тело во Вриндаване. Я был молодым брахмачари, проводил фестивальные программы в Чатсворте. В то время я проводил одиннадцатидневную программу «Проповедь в Тентах». За день до этого был сильный ветер. Сорвало тент. Были другие повреждения. Я думал, что делать: отменить программу или продолжать? Затем я получил известие, что Шрила Прабхупада оставил тело во Вриндаване в храме Кришна-Баларама. Я не до конца осознал уход Шрилы Прабхупады. Я был молодым и неопытным преданным со слабой привязанностью к физическому присутствию Шрилы Прабхупады. Мне потребовалось несколько дней, чтобы осознать, что произошло. Мои взаимоотношения со Шрилой Прабху падой всегда основывались на выполнении моих обязанностей и служении его представителям, президентам храмов и Джи-Би-Си.
В те дни личное общение со Шрилой Прабхупадой не поощрялось. Даже писать ему письма считалось беспокоить его. Настроение было такое: необходимо выполнять служение Шриле Прабхупаде и его миссии и не отвлекать его. Теперь, тридцать лет спустя, я осознал важность личного общения с продвинутым преданным.

----------


## radhadas

Читая пятую песнь «Шримад Бхагаватам», я встретил раздел, где Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, как должен преданный принимать тоположение, в котором он оказался, и при этом сохранять спокойствие. Часто преданные чувствуют себя неуютно,попав в затруднительное положение.Есть английская поговорка: за чужим забором трава зеленее. Мы часто думаем, чт одругих людей жизнь лучше и проще, чем у нас. В связи с этим Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Нужно полностью покориться воле Бога, Верховной личности, и довольствоваться тем, что О нпосылает, а не искать каких-то радостейили сокрушаться о потерях. Нужно идт ипутем преданного служения и терпеливо, без всякого недовольства переживать любые радости и страдания, которые уготованы нам по воле Всевышнего. Мы должны быть удовлетворены любым положением, в которое поместил нас Верховный Господь» (Шримад Бхагаватам 5.1.15).
Это очень важное наставление. Духовная жизнь практична. Часто мы разочаровываемся, поскольку наши планы не исполняются в соответствии с нашими желаниями. На нашем пути могут встречаться различные спокойствие и удовлетворение в любом положении, в какое бы ни были помещены Верховным Господом. Все находится в руках Верховного Господа, имы Его слуги. Он устраивает различные ситуации, предназначенные для того,чтобы очистить нас и привести к Своим лотосным стопам. Подобно этому сведущий врач накладывает жгучий бальзам на глаза, чтобы вылечить их, а отец прекращает игры, в которые не вовремя играет его сын, и отправляет его в школу. Ребенок предпочел бы продолжать играть со своими друзьями, однако, с другой точки зрения, будет лучше, если он будет ходить в школу и, таким образом, подготовится к будущейжизни.Таким образом, Кришна подготавливает нас к следующей жизни.Он устраивает ситуации, которые кажутся нам трудными, приносящими беспокойства. В конечном счете, все это предназначено для нашего очищенияи является проявлением любви и доброты Кришны по отношению к нам.Для того, чтобы понять это лучше, надо повторять святое имя Господа, и тогда Кришна может дать нам необходимыйдля этого разум.

----------


## radhadas

Кто я? Падшая, никчемная душа...
Материальная иллюзорная энергия настолько могущественна и
искусна в плетении обольстительного обмана, 
что я пленен ею на многие тысячелетия.

Изначальный грех - в попытке подражать Кришне и быть независимым от Него.
Есть ли у меня шанс освободиться от оков иллюзии...?
Лишь убежище Кришны мне даст свободу.

Практиковать Сознание Кришны 25 лет,
И все же быть таким беспомощным и уязвимым...
А Майя искушает все тоньше, все беспощаднее.

Потому-то так важно находиться в обществе духовных братьев...
Увидев что-то, они тотчас укажут...
Если преданный избегает общения, это очень опасно.

Дело в том, что нужно приветствовать конструктивную критику.
Это дает возможность распознавать свои недостатки и совершенствоваться.
"В любых стараниях присутствует изъян", - говорит Кришна.

Мы стараемся улучшить наше служение Шриле Прабхупаде,
Поэтому следует приветствовать предложения к совершенствованию...
Мы же встречаем их в штыки и гневаемся,
Часто поступая подобно черепахе, втягивающей голову под панцирь.

Я смиренно молюсь о том, чтобы воспринимать критику с благодарностью.
Не ропща, но видя в ней проявление доброты Кришны, - и принимать.

Случается, когда едим, мы прикусываем свой язык, но все же
мы не клянем за это зубы, лишь стараемся в дальнейшем быть более осторожными...
Преданные могут сделать замечание и это будет неприятным, но мы не можем
Оставить их, ведь это означает обречь себя на гибель...

Я обращаюсь к Шри Шри Гоур-Нитаю, наиболее милостивому воплощению Господа,
со смиренной мольбой... Об Их защите,
Я очень слаб, я низко пал, я обескуражен и жалок, каждый миг
Меня может смыть прочь волной энергии иллюзии...

Я целиком и полностью зависим от Их защиты,
Вне Их убежища я не смогу промолвить даже одного имени Кришны.
Вне Их укрытия я не смогу даже мгновение следовать за Ними...
Без Их крова я не смог бы даже просто продолжать...

Я - живой пример того, что значит милость Кришны и Его убежище.
Если бы не божественное вмешательство, разве смог бы я
следовать путем сознания Кришны?

Я занят практикой вот уж 25 лет... Но как это стало возможным?
Если не по милости Кришны и доброте Его ко мне.

То, что я пришел в сознание Кришны не согласуется ни с
одной из причин, по которым люди предаются Кришне...
Если говорить, как было, - меня ничуть не занимала мысль вручить себя Ему.

Моя жизнь в обществе преданных - следствие какого-то недоразумения...
Ведь я был лишен малейшего желания и интереса к служению Кришне...
Все это произошло по Его доброте.

----------


## radhadas

Вечером, перед тем, как мы выехали из храма в дом Ядунатха, Гуру Махарадж читал для меня "Чайтанья-чаритамриту": "Беседа ИшварыПури и Господа Чайтаньи". Он обратил мое внимание на абзац: "Если духовный учитель сделает чистым преданным хотя бы одного человека, то это величайший успех". Прочтя мне это, он достаточно серьезно на меня посмотрел и спросил: "Ты можешь это сделать?" Первое и единственное, что я понял из вопроса - это то, что Гуру Махарадж
 спрашивает меня, смог бы ли я, будучи гуру, сделать человека чистым преданным. Я засмеялся, на что он заметил: "Я серьезно". Он не улыбаясь смотрел на меня и продолжал: "Если ты сможешь это сделать, то моя миссия духовного учителя увенчается успехом". Только тогда я понял, что он спрашивает, могу ли я стать чистым преданным, каковым я не являюсь - тогда его миссия как духовного учителя будет выполнена. Немного подумав я сказал: "Ну, на самом деле это не зависит от ученика, ученик беспомощен, он может тяжело трудиться, воспевать очень много кругов и читать много книг, но без милости гуру ничего невозможно, и только по Вашей милости мы способны это делать должным образом". Гуру Махарадж утвердительно кивнул головой и продолжал читать.

----------


## radhadas

"Однажды Махарадж попросил меня купить около 400 открыток, чтобы лично написать своим ученикам из Южной Африки. Я был совершенно изумлен, наблюдая, насколько личностно обращается он с каждым из нас. Самоебольшее, чего мы только можем пожелать - это личные взаимоотношения с гуру, инам невероятно повезло, что у нас есть такие взаимоотношения"

----------


## radhadas

"Каждый вечер мы гуляли с Гуру Махараджем по пляжу Джуху, и он говорил, что это место благословенно, оно свято, ибо по этому самому песку много лет назад ходил Шрила Прабхупада. Хоть Гуру Махарадж и любит плавать, он не рискнул искупаться на грязном пляже Джуху. Однажды вечером Гуру Махарадж отправился гулять один. Через десять минут после ухода я встретил его у главных ворот храма. Увидев меня, он удивился и спросил: "Шридама, можно я куплю тебе доб?" Я тут же раскусил его план: "Сейчас ему нельзя пить доб, потому что будет плохо с желудком". Я сказал: "Да, Гуру Махарадж". Он купил доб и протянул мне. Не успел он его отдать, как говорит: "А теперь вспомни - все, что есть у ученика, он должен предлагать гуру", и разразился смехом, когда я, побежденный, вернул ему доб."

----------


## radhadas

"У Гуру Махараджа британский паспорт, поэтому у него особых затруднений с визами не было, чего нельзя, к сожалению, сказать обо мне. Узнав о моих проблемах с визами, он спросил: "Почему ты не подданный Великобритании? Быть может, в следующей жизни, если у тебя накопится достаточно благочестивых поступков, ты сможешь родиться англичанином", - заметил он и рассмеялся."

----------


## radhadas

"И также Гуру Махарадж всегда мрачнел, стоило мне "стратить". Не раз он говорил мне: "Пользуйся мозгами, растяпа". Так бывало неоднократно. Однажды, помню, во Вриндаване, во время картика - в октябре 1994 года - Гуру Махарадж взял меня с собой в один из вриндаванских храмов на даршан Божества и дал мне денег, чтобы я пожертвовал их пуджари. В ответ я получил чашку махапрасада. Вскоре мы отправились в наш храм на мотто рикше, но, под конец пути я торговался с водителем о цене и забыл в коляске махапрасад. В тот же вечер, в комнате, Гуру Махарадж спросил меня о махапрасаде. Услышав, что я забыл его в коляске мото-рикши, он сильно расстроился. Я никогда еще его таким не видел. Он долго отчитывал меня, причем весьма сурово, и на следующий день все еще был расстроен.Хуже всего для меня было при этом находиться с ним в одной комнате, из-за чего мне было совсем неловко. В конце концов я нашел рикшу, который очень бережно сохранил чашку. И только отдав махапрасад, я почувствовал "нормальное" к себе отношение. Я был горячо благодарен рикше. Так или иначе, с тех пор я стал гораздо внимательнее, потому что совсем не хотелось пережить все это снова."

----------


## radhadas

Из "Дневник сражающегося садхаки", том 1, 1997 г.
Верность ШрилеПрабхупаде

1. Быть верным ШрилеПрабхупаде означает всегда следовать четырем регулирующимпринципам, потому что ученик или ученик ученика обещает Прабхупаде следовать имвсегда.

2. Быть верным ШрилеПрабхупаде означает всегда воспевать как минимум 16 кругов"...из всех регулирующих принципов самым важным является повеление духовного учителя воспевать 16 кругов". (ЧЧ, М, 22-113)

3. Быть верным ШрилеПрабхупаде означает слово в слово выполнять его указания."...почитать духовного учителя - значит слово в слово выполнять его указания".

4. Быть верным ШрилеПрабхупаде означает сотрудничать с его учениками и учениками учеников, сохраняя единство Общества. 

5. Быть верным ШрилеПрабхупаде означает решимость продолжать сотрудничать сдуховными братьями в сложной ситуации.

6. Быть верным ШрилеПрабхупаде означает отдать всю свою любовь ему одному.

7. Быть верным ШрилеПрабхупаде означает сильное чувство вины и смущение, еслипо какой бы то ни было причине мы приняли кого-то другого в качестве своего гуру.

8. Быть верным ШрилеПрабхупаде означает следовать утренней программе.

9. Быть верным ШрилеПрабхупаде означает неприятие идеи безличного Бога и представлятьКришну как Верховную Личность Бога. 

10. Быть верным ШрилеПрабхупаде значит всегда помнить, что посредством своихпоступков, слов и деяний вы представляете его. 

11. Быть верным ШрилеПрабхупаде без преданности его личной проповеднической миссии невозможно. 

12. Быть верным ШрилеПрабхупаде - это начало, позже эта преданность вырастает в любовь к ШрилеПрабхупаде. Без преданности не может быть любви, а без любви к ШрилеПрабхупаде не может быть любви к Кришне.

----------


## radhadas

Из "Дневник сражающегося садхаки", том 1, 1997 г.

Служение Шриле Прабхупаде в разлуке

Есть своя особая сладость в нектаре служения наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады без его физического присутствия. Даже когда Шрила Прабхупада находился среди учеников, по-настоящему с ним пообщаться доводилось крайне редко... большей частью нам приходилосьслужить его наставлениям и его подлинным представителям... и таким образом мы испытывали огромное счастье. Это чувство до сих пор осталось... взаимоотношения между Шрилой Прабхупадой и егопоследователями отнюдь не мирские и не материальные. "Когда человек со всей серьезностью относится к миссии своего духовного учителя, его решимостьравноценна созерцанию Верховной Личности Бога... Тем не менее, если человектвердо следует принципам, установленным духовным учителем, он так или иначе общается с Верховной Личностью Бога". (ШБ, 4.28.51)

Начав серьезно следовать миссии духовного учителя, можно увидеть не толькоВерховную Личность Бога, но также и духовного учителя. Где бы ни был Кришна, там же находятся и Его спутники, или паракары... Кришна никогда не бывает один. Шрила Прабхупада может присутствовать как пракат или апракат (в проявленной инепроявленной форме), что для искреннего преданного суть одно.

----------


## radhadas

апись из "Дневник сражающегося садхаки", том 5. Партха Саратхи дас Госвами.
Четверг, 19 октября 2006 г.
12:30
Сегодня я начал свой день позже, чем обычно. Я прилег в 23:30 и вос¬певал на протяжении часа, но не смог заснуть. Во время воспевания мои мысли метались от возвышенного до смешного. «Возвышенным» было то, что я думал о Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху, когда он жил в Гамбхире в Джаганнатха Пуре. У Шрилы Рагхунатхи Даса Госвами есть замеча¬тельный стих в «Шри Гауранга-става-кальпаврикша»:
«Иногда Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху отправлялся к дому Каши Мишры. Там ему становилось очень грустно, так как он чувствовал разлуку с Кришной. Суставы Его трансцендентного тела размягчались, а Его руки и ноги удлинялись. Катаясь по земле, Господь взывал прерываю¬щимся голосом, охваченный горем, и плакал в печали. Появление Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху в моем сердце сводит меня с ума». (Молитва четвертая).
По ночам я часто думаю о Гамбхире и пытаюсь медитировать на экс¬татическое настроение разлуки Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.
«Смешным» же было то, как разрушается правдивость, которая явля¬ется единственным религиозным признаком, все еще присутствующим в этот век материализма. Даже среди преданных часто замечается отсут¬ствие правдивости. Даже ученики могут лгать своим гуру. За несколько последних лет четыре моих дваждыинициированных ученика солгали мне. Когда я говорю «лгать», я имею в виду Ложь с большой буквы. Не просто какая-то незначительная мелкая неправда, а конкретная ложь. Будучи гуру, я каждому даю свободу сомневаться. Я предполагаю, что ученики говорят правду, но это не всегда так. И что же мне делать? Я думаю, мне необходимо стать, как они говорят, более «крутым». Преданные не склонны признавать свои недостатки, особенно своему гуру. Напротив, чем чувствовать себя смущенным и ударить лицом в грязь перед гуру, ученики иногда лгут. К сожалению, у Господа Кришны есть способ разоблачать такую ложь, и правда всегда выходит наружу. Тогда ученик чувствует себя еще более смущенным. Рано или поздно правда открывается.
Конечно, не все ученики склонны обманывать. Многие честны и дей¬ствительно стараются изо всех сил искренне удовлетворить гуру и Гаурангу. Но есть и такие, которые так и лгут. Удивительная вещь заключа¬ется в том, что они думают, что это сойдет им с рук. Кришна находится в сердце у каждого и знает правду. И Он дает реакцию. Мы не можем утаить от Кришны ничего. Он способен видеть наше сердце изнутри. Он знает наше прошлое, которое мы забыли, а также знает о наших настоящих мотивах. Я также чувствую себя виновным, когда ученики лгут, потому что я чувствую, что, будучи духовным учителем, я не вдох¬новляю их достаточным сознанием Кришны. Если бы я был уполномо¬чен передавать своим ученикам настоящую духовную шакти, они бы не пошли на компромисс с четырьмя регулирующими принципами и не лгали, чтобы скрыть это. У Шрилы Прабхупады тоже были ученики, которые не были честны и не строго следовали духовным принципам. Это не отражает силу Шрилы Прабхупады. Даже если у нас есть такой осознавший себя духовный учитель, как Шрила Прабхупада, мы можем все равно заниматься ерундой. Долг ученика быть правдивым по отно¬шению к своему духовному учителю. Даже если может быть стыдно, когда мы правдивы, духовный учитель может действительно помочь нам. Если я смогу соединить своих учеников с самвит-шакти (аспект знания духовной жизни) и хладини-шакти (энергия наслаждения духов¬ной жизни), я бы рассматривал это как большое достижение с моей сто-роны. Уже час ночи. Пора войти в мир снов.
16:00
Прошлый вечер был двадцать первой годовщиной установки Шри Шри Радха-Радханатха. Я отпраздновал с Девамрита Махараджей и Бакти Чару Махараджей. Я поделился воспоминаниями о строитель¬стве храма и упомянул всех преданных, которые помогали собирать средства и строить храм.
Я думал об их нынешнем положении. Некоторые отклонились от ИСККОН, такие как Бхагаван прабху и Гокулендра прабху. Влияние майи чрезвычайно могущественно, и даже самые стойкие могут осту¬питься, если они не осторожны. Вайшнава-апарадха — основная про¬блема. Она то и дело имеет место. Поэтому смирение не просто важно, а абсолютно необходимо для того, чтобы преуспеть в практике бхакти. Слово «смирение» происходит от латинского слова «humilis», что озна¬чает иметь низкую оценку своей важности. «Humilis» дословно озна¬чает «низкий». Также слово «humas» означает земля, что указывает на низкое положение. Хотя на смирении часто акцентируют внимание, все же вайшнавы становятся гордыми.
Когда же мы научимся? У меня есть ученики, которые иногда стано¬вятся гордыми, и когда я указываю на это, они соглашаются и раскаи¬ваются, а затем, спустя месяц, без необходимости критикуют других.
Есть английская пословица, которая гласит: «История повторяется». Что мне делать? Продолжать дальше и понимать, что проповедь в Кали-Югу трудна.
За последние три дня у меня было не все в порядке с желудком. Се¬годня состояние особенно ухудшилось. Хотя я принимаю кучу запад¬ных лекарств, до сих пор ничего не подействовало. Я позвонил своему доктору Виноду, и он прописал новый препарат. Посмотрим, что будет. Все в руках Кришны, и я должен помнить об этом.
Последние четыре дня периодически шел дождь. Сегодня погода из¬менилась. Голубое небо и тридцать градусов на солнце. Я надеялся пой¬ти поплавать, но не повезло. Из-за судорог в желудке у меня не было энергии, и я с трудом передвигался. Может быть, завтра будет некоторое улучшение.
Положительная сторона: я прочитал свою норму кругов, хотя концен-трировать свой ум трудно, особенно на длительный период времени. По крайней мере, я стараюсь, и результат зависит от Кришны. «Мое дело не гадать, а просто делать и идти до юнца».
Когда мы умираем за Кришну, мы достигаем вечной жизни на Голоке Вриндавана. Вот уже тридцать три года как я стараюсь и надеюсь про¬должать стараться на протяжении еще очередных тридцати трех лет — мне будет восемьдесят шесть. Это будет означать, что я занимался пре¬данным служением на протяжении шестидесяти шести лет моей жизни, что было бы большим достижением.

----------


## radhadas

Мы всегда должны испытывать чувство благодарности и долга по отношению к тем, кто помог нам в развитии нашей дремлющей любви к Кришне. Материальное знание учит нас эксплуатировать других. Это можно выразить во фразе «используй и выбрось». Подобная культура преобладает в современном обществе. Мы используем что-то или кого-то в течение какого-то времени, до тех пор, пока наши чувства не удовлетворяются, и затем выбрасываем. Это является противоположностью духовной жизни. Необходимо всегда ценить любого человека, который вдохновляет нас в попытках практики преданного служения. В конечном счете, мы должны чувствовать благодарность к Господу Кришне и вайшнавам, преданным Господа, которые помогли развить нам любовь к Нему.
В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.3.19), в комментарии Шрила Прабхупада пишет:
«Нам надо всегда чувствовать себя обязанными Верховной Личности Бога за то, что Он пребывает в постоянном беспокойстве, чтобы вернуть нас к счастливой и вечной жизни. У нас никогда не будет достаточных средств, чтобы отплатить Верховной Личности Бога за Его благую деятельность. Поэтому мы можем чувствовать к Господу благодарность и  молиться Ему со сложенными ладонями».
Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивал необходимость того, чтобы мы чувствовали себя в долгу и были благодарными Кришне и тем, кто дает Кришну. Это означает, что мы должны быть благодарны вайшнавам. Это включает в себя дикша-гуру (духовного учителя, который дает инициацию), шикша-гуру (духовного учителя, который дает наставления) и также других вайшнавов.
Этот принцип благодарности является очень важным. Благодарность является признаком того, что мы ценим кого-то или что-то. Шрила Прабхупада сравнивал слово «ценить» с первой стадией духовной жизни, которая называется шраддха (вера). Мы должны пытаться развивать нашу веру, способность ценить и быть благодарными за то, что мы получили святое имя Господа, за то, что услышали «Шримад-Бхагаватам» или «Бхагавад-гиту», получили прасад (пищу, предложенную Кришне), за то, что имеем возможность видеть Божеств и общаться с садху (преданными).

----------


## radhadas

Недавно я перечитывал мои любимые цитаты предыдущих ачарйев, и остановился на следующей цитате Шрилы Бхактисидханты Сарасвати Тхакура:
«В этом мире майи (иллюзии) полном трудностей и испытаний, где все противится Господу, только лишь смирение, терпение и почтение к другим, являются друзьями хари-бхаджана».
Я посчитал эту цитату настолько могущественной, что выучил ее, и часто повторяю ее между кругами. Лишь те преданные, у которых есть глубокое смирение, почтение к другим и терпение, смогут достичь успеха и подняться на уровень чистого преданного служения. Именно поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил, что для того, чтобы постоянно думать о Господе, Его святом имени, Его играх, надо быть ниже, чем солома на улице, и быть более терпеливым, чем дерево:
тринад апи суничена
тарор ива сахишнуна
аманина манадена
киртанийах сада харих
«Следует повторять святое имя Господа в смиренном состоянии ума, считая себя ниже соломы, лежащей на улице. Нужно стать терпеливее дерева, освободиться от чувства ложного престижа и всегда быть готовым оказать почтение другим. В таком состоянии ума можно повторять святое имя Господа постоянно» («Шикшаштака», стих 3).
Это не просто теоретическая, академическая цитата. Мы должны применить ее на практике. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху и Господь Кришна иногда будут подвергать нас очень сложным испытаниям, и мы будем вынуждены принять это настроение. По мере того, как это настроение смирения будет становиться все более глубоким, наша жажда к сознанию Кришны будет прямо пропорционально возрастать.
Я также вижу, что те преданные, которые смиренны, терпеливы и терпимы, дольше остаются в преданном служении, чем те, кто проявляют гордость и желание к престижу и положению.
Пожалуйста, пытайтесь развивать эти важные качества смирения, почтения к другим и терпение, и вы поймете, что они являются настоящими друзьями хари-бхаджана, повторения святого имени Господа.

----------


## radhadas

Я читал биографию жизни Шрилы Гауракишора даса Бабаджи Махараджа. Множество богатых купцов и состоятельных людей обращались к нему за наставлениями или инициацией, имея при этом материальные мотивы. Однажды он сказал одному, так называемому, искреннему последователю:
«Наш гуру, Господь Нитьянанда обманул тех преданных у которых были материальные мотивы. Он исполнил их материальные желания, но лишил их любви к Богу».
В соответствии с шастрами (священными писаниями), есть три категории преданных: каништха-адхикари - начинающие преданные, иногда их еще называют те, кто пребывают в двойственности, затем идут мадхйама-адхикари или преданные среднего класса и уттама-адхикари, преданные высшего уровня. Преданные мадхйама и уттама свободны от материальных желаний. Однако начинающие преданные имеют как духовные, так и материальные желания. Есть много категорий каништха-адхикари, но у всех них есть одно общее - они принимают форму божества Господа достойной поклонения и принимают Кришну Верховной Личностью Бога. У них есть материальные желания; у кого-то более скрытые, у кого-то более проявленные. Такие люди могут быть названы не настоящими Вайшнавами. И в ответ на их повторение святого имени и практику преданного служения, Господь может ответить взаимностью, исполнив их материальные желания, однако лишив их самого ценного - любви к Богу. Господь Кришна утверждает в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.11):
йе йатха мам прападйанте тамс татхаива баджамй ахам 
мама вартманувартанте манушйах партха сарвашах
«Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. Каждый во всем следует Моим путем, о сын Притхи»
Когда мы обращаемся к Кришне с материальными желаниями, Он может либо их исполнить, либо нет. Господь, будучи более разумным, чем мы, не исполняет ненужные желания материально настроенных преданных, если это послужит причиной дальнейшего увеличения таких желаний. О чем действительно нужно молиться, так это о садху-санге.
Садху-санга - это общение с преданным, находящимися на стадиях мадхйама и уттама, у которых нет материальных желаний и чье сердце чисто. Такое общение - огромная удача. Но если мы будем держаться за свои материальные желания. То Господь (в Своем наиболее милостивом аспекте Господа Нитьянанды), может дать нам какие-то материальные условия, но лишит нас общения с возвышенными преданными, и в высшем смысле, любви к Богу.
Вы должны научиться быть искренними и избавиться от притворства, лживости и изворотливости. Попытайтесь тщательно проанализировать, что находится внутри вашего ума, чего вы желаете на самом деле. Мы должны отвергнуть все неблагоприятное для преданного служения Господу Кришне и принять только то, что благоприятно.
Даже если человек переполнен материальными желаниями, все равно «Шримад-Бхагаватам» рекомендует такому человеку, если у него есть разум, обратиться к Верховному Господу:
акамах сарва-камо ва мокша-кама удара-дхих 
тиврена бхакт-йогена йаджета пурушам парам
«Человек с возвышенным складом ума - исполнен ли он материальных желаний, свободен от них или стремится к освобождению - должен во что бы то ни стало поклоняться высшему целому - Личности Бога» («Шримад-Бхагаватам», 2.3.10).
Из этого стиха можно понять, что разумные люди, даже если они полны материальных желаний, должны все равно поклоняться Верховной Личности Бога.

----------


## radhadas

Мы должны быть уверены в том, что повторение маха-мантры является самой важной деятельностью. Нам необходимо повторять святое имя Господа каждый день, постепенно улучшая качество и увеличивая количество нашего повторения. Идеальное настроение при повторении объяснил Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху в третьем стихе «Шикшаштаки»:
тринад апи суничена 
тарор ива сахншнуна 
аманина манадена 
киртанийах сада харих
«Следует повторять святое имя Господа в смиренном состоянии ума, считая себя ниже соломы, лежащей на улице. Нужно стать терпеливее дерева, освободиться от чувства ложного престижа и всегда быть готовым оказать почтение другим. В таком состоянии ума можно повторять святое имя Господа постоянно».
Для практики преданного служения и повторения святых имен Кришны очень важно развивать смирение. Смирение и терпение являются самыми главными ингредиентами в практике преданного служения. Мы будем встречаться с очень многими трудностями и препятствиями и до тех пор, пока мы не научимся быть терпеливыми, эти проблемы будут беспокоить нас в нашей духовой жизни.
Пожалуйста, продолжайте повторять святое имя Господа. Пытайтесь улучшать повторение, чтобы достичь уровня, шуддха-намы (чистого повторения святого имени Господа). Лучшее время для повторения - раннее утро. Однако повторять можно и в любое другое время. В действительности, нет никаких строгих и трудновыполнимых правил для повторения святого имени Господа.
«Следует повторять святое имя Господа в смиренном состоянии ума, считая себя ниже соломы, лежащей на улице. Нужно стать терпеливее дерева, освободиться от чувства ложного престижа и всегда быть готовым оказать почтение другим. В таком состоянии ума можно повторять святое имя Господа постоянно».
Для практики преданного служения и повторения святых имен Кришны очень важно развивать смирение. Смирение и терпение являются самыми главными ингредиентами в практике преданного служения. Мы будем встречаться с очень многими трудностями и препятствиями и до тех пор, пока мы не научимся быть терпеливыми, эти проблемы будут беспокоить нас в нашей духовой жизни.
Пожалуйста, продолжайте повторять святое имя Господа. Пытайтесь улучшать повторение, чтобы достичь уровня, шуддха-намы (чистого повторения святого имени Господа). Лучшее время для повторения - раннее утро. Однако повторять можно и в любое другое время. В действительности, нет никаких строгих и трудновыполнимых правил для повторения святого имени Господа.

----------


## radhadas

Читая «Шримад-Бхагаватам», я нашел особо интересным один комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады, в котором он объясняет, как преданный принимает трудности, неудачи и проблемы в своей жизни:
«Каждый знает на своем опыте, что по воле провидения в нашей жизни возникают трудности. Демоны считают их досадной случайностью, а преданные уверены, что любые препятствия посылаются им по воле верховного повелителя. Поэтому, столкнувшись с трудностями, преданные начинают молиться Господу. Тат те 'нукампам сусамикшмано бхунджана эватма-критам випакам. Преданные принимают трудности, видя в них проявление воли Верховной Личности Бога и принимая их как благословление. Демоны же, неспособны понять Всевышнего, поэтому они считают любую трудность случайностью. Разумеется, на берегу Молочного океана Господь присутствовал лично. Трудности возникли по Его воле, и по Его же воле они были устранены. Господь принял облик черепахи, чтобы поддержать огромную гору. Киштир иха випулатаре тава тиштхати приштхе. Он водрузил эту гору Себе на спину. Кешава дхрита-курма-шарира джайа джагадиша харе. Любая опасность возникает по воле Верховного Господа, и Он же может ее устранить. Эту истину хорошо знают преданные, но демоны не в силах ее постичь» («Шримад-Бхагаватам», 8.7.8, комм.).
Важным утверждением здесь является: «Любая опасность возникает по воле Верховного Господа, и Он же может ее устранить». Верховная Личность Бога может создать опасные ситуации, но Он может и устранить их. Из этого мы можем понять, что именно Кришна посылает те препятствия, неудачи, опасные ситуации и трудности с которыми мы сталкиваемся в наши жизни. Наши проблемы приходят к нам не случайно. Подобно тому, как Кришна может послать нам их, точно так же Он может и убрать эти препятствия. Почему же Он посылает их? Для того чтобы очистить нас через огонь страданий! Или, как писал Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур: «В кузнице этого материального мира мы будем претерпевать удары молота страданий». Все это предназначено для того, чтобы мы пришли в себя и поняли, что этот материальный мир не является местом исполненным счастья где все вечно, а наоборот, является временным местом, полным страданий. Господь Кришна утверждает в «Бхагавад-гите», 8.16:
а-брахма-бхуванал локах пунар авартино ’рджуна 
мам упетйа ту каунтейа пунар джанма на видйате
«Все планеты материального мира, от высшей и до низшей, - это юдоль страданий, где каждый вынужден снова и снова рождаться и умирать. Но тот, кто достиг Моей обители, о сын Кунти, уже никогда не родится здесь».
Под влиянием иллюзии мы продолжаем считать этот материальный мир очень приятным местом, но в действительности это мир страданий. Поэтому нам нужно напоминать, что материальный мир не является местом для наслаждения. И Кришна лично напоминает нам об этом. Он посылает преданным разнообразные проверки, испытания, препятствия и неудачи. Так называемые, трудности. На самом деле, все это - благословления, которые дает Верховный Господь, чтобы ускорить процесс нашего возвращения домой, чтобы вдохновить нас вернуться быстрее. Именно так преданный должен рассматривать свои проблемы.

----------


## radhadas

Очень важно повторять святое имя внимательно. Каждый слог нужно произносить отчетливо. Святое имя содержит в себе огромное могущество. Также важно читать книги Щрилы Прабхупады. Если вы не можете читать каждый день, тогда читайте раз в два дня, хотя бы по пятнадцать минут. Читая, делайте пометки, записи. Когда повторяете мантру, медитируйте на то, что прочитали. Наставления Шрилы Прабхупады неотличны от него, поэтому медитируя на его наставления, мы медитируем на него.
Нам надо пытаться контролировать ум и фокусировать его на святом имени Господа. Разум выше ума, поэтому, размышляя о наставлениях, деяниях Шрилы Прабхупады либо Господа Чайтаньи, мы естественным образом контролируем свой ум. Наиболее подходящим временем для повторения мантры является утро. Прилагайте усилия во время повторения, развивая качество и увеличивая количество кругов. Тогда вы будете совершать быстрый духовный прогресс.

----------


## radhadas

«Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Антья-лила, 5.88:
шри-чайтанйа-лила эй - амритера синдху 
триджагат бхасайте паре йара эка биндху
«Деятельность Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху подобна океану нектара. Даже капля из этого океана может затопить все три мира».
Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
«Затопить все три мира нектаром - это цель игр Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Как это показали Шрила Рагхунатха даса Госвами, и позже Нароттам дас Тхакур и Шьямананда Госвами, которые представляли собой милость Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Сейчас та же самая милость затапливает весь мир благодаря усилиям общества сознания Кришны. Нынешнее общество сознания Кришны не отлично от игр, которые совершал Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху когда он лично присутствовал здесь, так как это общество следует тем же самым принципам и совершает ту же самую деятельность».
Утверждение Шрилы Прабхупады: «Движение сознания Кришны не отлично от игр, которые совершал Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху», показалось мне очень важным. Другими словами, деятельность «ИСККОН» или движения Сознания Кришны является гаура-лилой (играми Господа Чайтаньи). Мы можем иметь такое замечательное понимание. В начале надо принять это теоретически, а затем мы начнем осознавать это. Конечно, есть огромное различие между теоретическим знанием и осознанным, но, по крайней мере, сначала мы можем принять это теоретически, и затем, отталкиваясь от этого, можно развить некое понимание того, что нынешняя деятельность «ИСККОН» является частью гаура-лилы. Основой для понимания этого является глубокая и твердая вера в утверждения Шрилы Прабхупады. Если у нас есть твердая вера в Шрилу Прабхупаду и в его слова, тогда это утверждение войдет в наше сердце и останется там.
Интересно заметить, что во времена гаура-лилы, так же была политика, дипломатия и кажущиеся неудачи и трудности. Санатана Госвами сидел в тюрьме, Чханд Кази препятствовал совместному воспеванию, движению санкиртаны Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. В Бенаресе, Пракашананда Сарасвати критиковал Господа Чайтанью Махапрабху за то, что он слишком сентиментален. В Джаганнатха Пури, Рамачандра Пури критиковал Господа Чайтанью Махапрабху за то, что он ест слишком много. Также, когда Чхота Харидаса поговорил наедине с женщиной, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху изгнал его, и это привело к тому, что он покончил с собой.
Таким же образом преданных «ИСККОН» критикуют. Иногда есть политика, иногда имеет место дипломатия. Какие-то преданные могут отходить от практики преданного служения, или же уходить вообще. Подобные ситуации происходили также, когда здесь присутствовал Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Когда Шрила Прабхупада лично присутствовал здесь (с 1966 по 1977 год), было множество препятствий, трудностей и проблем и многие из его старших лидеров, покинули его прибежище.
Необходимо попытаться пробиться через внешнее понимание и увидеть, что все то, что мы делаем в «ИСККОН», является частью гаура-лилы. Тем преданным, у которых есть твердая вера в это, проявятся Шрила Прабхупада, предыдущие ачарйи и Панча-таттва. Это вопрос веры, и только веры. По мере того, как мы усиливаем нашу веру, мы прогрессируем больше и больше. Пытайтесь развивать сильную веру в наставления и миссию Шрилы Прабхупады, в его искренних последователей, в святое имя Господа, божества, «Бхагавад-гиту» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Есть такое понятие как мирская, изменчивая вера. Но тут имеется ввиду не такая вера, а серьезное принятие обязательств по отношению к духовным личностям и истинным духовным принципам.

----------


## radhadas

Читая, я встретил один интересный стих, и хотел бы поделиться им с вами. Это «Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 22.113:
смартавйах сататам вишнур 
висмартавйо на джатучит 
сарве видхи-нешедхах сйур 
этайор эва кинкарах
«Кришна - источник Господа Вишну. О Нем следует всегда помнить и никогда не забывать. Все правила и предписания шастр призваны служить этим двум правилам».
Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
«Этот стих - цитата из «Падма Пураны». Шастры и духовный учитель дают много правил и указаний. Эти регулирующие принципы должны играть роль слуг основного принципа - всегда помнить Кришну и никогда Его не забывать. Этого можно достигнуть, если повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру. Поэтому нужно старательно повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру круглосуточно. У человека могут быть и другие обязанности, определенные духовным учителем, но в первую очередь необходимо выполнить указание духовного учителя повторять предписанное количество кругов ежедневно.
У нас, в обществе сознания Кришны мы рекомендуем, чтобы начинающий преданный повторял, по крайней мере, шестнадцать кругов. Повторение шестнадцати кругов является абсолютным условием, если человек хочет помнить о Кришне и не забывать Его. Из всех регулирующих принципов указание духовного учителя повторять не менее шестнадцати кругов наиболее важное на шестнадцати кругах? Необходимо продолжать, идти дальше. Один ученик спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду, может ли он повторять больше, чем шестнадцать кругов? Прабхупада ответил: «Ты можешь повторять шестнадцать тысяч кругов». Шрила Прабхупада подчеркнул тот факт, что во Вриндаване есть много преданных, которые повторяют сто двадцать кругов каждый день.
В завершение: Какое бы количество кругов мы не повторяли, мы должны поддерживать это количество и повторять их без оскорблений. Постепенно нужно попытаться увеличить количество повторяемых кругов до шестнадцати. Нет смысла в том, чтобы нестись сломя голову, чрезмерно заставляя себя повторять шестнадцать кругов, а через несколько месяцев быть не в состоянии продолжать это. Надо быть последовательными в своей садхане, духовной практике.
Повторение восьми кругов занимает один час. Один час из двадцати четырех отдать Кришне, это не так уж много. Один час из двадцати четырех, это всего лишь пять процентов. В чем вред, если мы посвятим пять процентов нашего времени повторению святого имени Кришны? Остальные девяносто пять процентов, мы можем заниматься другой деятельностью. По крайней мере, пять процентов надо посвятить поклонению Господу. Постепенно время на повторение можно увеличить до десяти процентов общего времени, что как раз и позволит повторять шестнадцать кругов.
Без сомнения, наиболее важным наставлением духовного учителя является повторение шестнадцати кругов каждый день. Моя смиренная просьба к вам заключается в том, чтобы вы попытались вложить все свои усилия в повторение хороших, качественных кругов. Количество более или менее понятно - шестнадцать. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур давал наставления своим ученикам повторять сто тысяч святых имен Господа каждый день! Шрила Прабхупада был добр к нам и уменьшил это количество. По крайней мере, мы должны работать над качеством. Пожалуйста, пытайтесь повторять святые имена Господа, не совершая десяти оскорблений, в особенности вайшнава-апарадхи (оскорбления преданных).

----------


## radhadas

Шрила Рупа Госвами в «Нектаре наставлений» в восьмом тексте пишет:
тан-нама-рупа-чаритади-сукиртанану- 
смритйох крамена расана-манаси нийоджйа 
тиштхан врадже таюд-анураги-джананугами
калам найед акхилам итй упадеша-сарам.
«Все наставления сводятся к следующему: необходимо стремиться все время - двадцать четыре часа в сутки - сосредоточенно повторять божественное имя Господа, воспевать Его трансцендентный образ, качества и вечные игры, и всегда помнить о них, постепенно занимая ими свой язык и ум. Для этого следует поселиться во Врадже (Голоке Вриндавана-дхаме) и служить Кришне, выполняя указания преданных. Необходимо идти по стопам возлюбленных преданных Господа, которые очень привязаны к преданному служению Ему».
Надо чтобы мы всегда жили во Врадже. Если мы не можем жить там физически, мы должны жить там в своем уме. Из этих двух более важным является проживание в святой дхаме в своем уме. Моей вечной молитвой является то, чтобы я мог всегда жить в Джаганнатха Пури как спутник Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху в Его играх, и в Шри Вриндавана-дхаме, наблюдая различные игры Радхи и Кришны. Возможно, после десяти тысяч рождений, это мое желание будет исполнено. Молитвы, подобные этой, похожи на то, как карлик пытается дотянуться до луны, или слепой человек увидеть звезды. Но, по крайней мере, таково мое стремление.

----------


## radhadas

Иллюзорная энергия Господа непреодолима. Даже наиболее разумные живые существа, такие как Господь Брахма или Господь Индра время от времени бывают сбиты с толку этой непостижимой иллюзорной энергией. Если даже полубоги могут быть сбиты ею с толку, что же говорить о нас? Иллюзорная энергия действует таким образом, что мы не понимаем, как все происходит. Именно в этом и заключается иллюзия.
Лишь по милости Кришны мы можем прорваться сквозь эту иллюзию. Иллюзией является думать, что я это тело, что я мужчина или женщина. Думать, что я из Южной Африки или Индии, думать, что я американец, хинду, что я мусульманин и т.д. Все это фантасмагория. По милости Кришны мы можем понять все так, как оно есть на самом деле. Что это значит? То, что я являюсь вечной духовной душой, что у меня есть вечные отношения с Кришной, я являюсь Его вечным слугой, другом, родителем или возлюбленным. Каждое существо в этом творении имеет одни из этих отношений с Верховной Личностью Бога. Некоторые понимают это, а некоторые нет.
Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «В «Бхагавад-гите» (18.66) сказано: ишварах сарва-бхутанам хрид-деше ’рджуна тиштхати. Кришна находится в сердце каждого, и Его действия имеют очень глубокий смысл. Никому не под силу понять Его деяния, по когда Господь видит искренность преданного в служении, то помогает ему, хотя тот может и не понимать всего происходящего» («Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 20.63, комм.). Самое главное - искренность. Искренность означает, что преданный обращается к Кришне или Его истинному представителю без материальных желаний. Единственное, что должно интересовать преданного, как можно удовлетворить I моих старших, а не самого себя. Если преданный обращается к Господу и Его представителям с искренностью, то они ответят взаимностью.
Иллюзорная энергия приводит в заблуждение даже таких крупных лидеров; как Буш, Клинтон, Бен Ладен и крупных бизнесменов, таких как Бил Гейтс. Они являются просто марионетками в 'руках иллюзорной энергии. Только лишь преданные Господа могут считаться разумными, и могут сквозь эту иллюзию, по милости Господа видеть все таким, как оно есть на самом деле.

----------


## radhadas

У Господа Кришны есть множество экспансий, и экспансий этих экспансий, множество различных воплощений, которые проявляют различные аспекты Его Божественной Личности, С точки зрения таттвы (истины), не существует разницы между различными экспансиями Господа. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур приводит пример различных фаз луны. Когда вы видите половину луны, полная луна все так же существует, хотя вы можете видеть лишь ее половину. Когда наступает новолуние, что означает, что в небе нет луны, луна по-прежнему остается на своем месте, только мы ее не видим.
Таким же образом полный аспект Личности Бога присутствует во всех Его различных экспансиях. И различные экспансии проявляют различные аспекты Его Личности. Господь Рамачандра известен как марьяда-пурушоттама, что означает, что Он пришел показать, как нужно следовать этикету и принципам морали. Господа Кришну называют лила-пурушоттама - Он проводил чрезвычайно сладкие, подобные меду (мадхурья) игры. Господа Чайтанью называют према-пурушоттама, или Личностью Бога, который раздает прему - любовь к Богу. Шьямасундара Кришна представляет аспект Господа мадхурья. Аспект према-пурушоттама представлен Гаурангой, и он является чрезвычайно привлекательным, и дарующим наслаждение. Последние четыре-пять лет, я все больше и больше ценю этот последний аспект. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», Мадхья-лила, 16.121, есть замечательный стих:
эмана крипалу нахи шуни трибхуване 
кришна-према хая янра дура дарашане
«Во всех трех мирах нет никого более милостивого чем Чайтанья Махапрабху. Просто издалека увидев Его, человек наполнялся любовью к Верховному Господу».
Божественные игры Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, не только полны аудхарьи, или милости Господа, но они также до краев наполнены сладостью. Другими словами они являются и тем и другим. В играх же Господа Кришны больше проявлен аспект мадхурьи.
В этот век Кали мы все являемся падшими. Однако, так или иначе, мы попали на эту царскую дорогу бхакти, которая, посредством милости Шрилы Прабхупады, связывает нас с лотосными стопами Господа Нитьянанды и Господа Чайтаньи. Как же это возможно? Каким образом мы заслужили это? Все это милость Господа Кришны, которая приходит через Господа Чайтаныо, и Господа Нитьянанду. Поэтому Шрила Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами говорит, что нет никого такого же милостивого, как Господь Чайтанья.
Однако более милостивым, чем Господь Чайтанья, является Господь Нитьянанда. Господь Чайтанья известен тем, что он спасал образованные слои общества, такие как Пракашананда Сарасвати, Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья, Санатана Госвами, которые происходили из высших семей брахманов (класс священников). А для того, чтобы спасать падших личностей, таких как Джагай и Мадхай Господь Чайтанья использовал Господа Нитьянанду. Если мы будем размышлять над абсолютной безусловной милостью Господа Чайтаньи и Господа Нитьянанды, мы придем в изумление. Да, это именно тик, мы будем изумлены. Когда я думаю о себе, о прошлой греховной деятельности и о том, что сейчас я помещен в это трансцендентное положение, я изумляюсь. То, что сейчас я занимаюсь преданным служением, повторяю святые имена Господа, общаюсь с преданными - это удивительно!
Адбхута-раса - это одна из семи второстепенных рас в отношениях с Верховным Господом. Это чувство удивления и восхищения Господом. Один из предыдущих ачарйев упомянул, что изумление или адбхута-раса является основной для любого типа отношений с Господом. Когда мы видим Его красоту, доброту, Его богатство и знания, когда мы являемся свидетелями Его силы, то приходим в изумление и восхищение, и это называется адбхута-расой.
Иногда во время практики преданного служения мы попадаем под влияние майи и слегка падаем духом, разочаровываемся и сомневаемся, действительно ли мы можем по-настоящему совершать прогресс. Или, по крайней мере, почему мы не совершаем больший прогресс и быстрее? Что бы нейтрализовать это влияние майи, мы должны всегда ценить то, насколько мы удачливы, что повторяем святое имя Господа, общаемся с преданными, и имеем связь с Господом Нитьянандой и Господом Чайтаньей. Все это по милости парампары (цепи ученической преемственности) и в особенности по милости Шрилы Прабхупады. Когда мы начинаем ценить свою удачу, мы также увеличиваем свою доброту и сострадание по отношению к другим, и пытаемся связать их с Господом.
Сострадание означает, что человек не может спокойно смотреть на страдания других. В этом материальном мире 99,9% живых существ страдают. Я могу говорить так категорично, поскольку 99,9% живых существ принадлежат к животным видам жизни. Лишь только очень редкие живые существа рождаются в телах людей. Среди шести миллиардов людей, как много серьезно принимают процесс преданного служения Шри Чайтанъе Махапрабху?

Господь Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.3) говорит:
манушйанам сахасрешу кашчид йатати сиддхайе 
йататам апи сиддханам кашчин мам ветти таттватах
«Из многих тысяч людей едва ли один стремится к совершенству, а из достигших совершенства едва ли один воистину познал Меня».
Также в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (6.14.5) утверждается:
муктанам апи сиддханам нарайана-парайанах 
судурлабхах прашантатма котишв апи маха-муне
«О великий мудрец, среди многих миллионов освобожденных личностей, в совершенстве познавших сущность освобождения, едва ли найдется хотя бы один преданный Господа Нараяны или Кришны. Такие преданные, чей ум полностью умиротворен, встречаются крайне редко».
Оба этих стиха описывают, насколько редки те люди, которые приходят к практике преданного служения. Благодаря какой- то непостижимой удаче, вы являетесь преданными Господа. Я пытаюсь вдохновить вас, на то, чтобы вы больше ценили свою удачу, и пытались дать эту удачу другим. Это является настроением Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.
В действительности Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху пребывает в беспокойстве, как спасти обусловленные души. Это описывается в «Чайтанье-чаритамрите», Антья-лиле, в третьей главе, в разговоре между Господом Чайтаньей Махапрабху и Шрилой Харидасом Тхакуром. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что те, кто относят себя к последователям Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, должны пытаться избавить Его от этого Песпокойства и проповедовать сознание Кришны.
Па самом деле, Шрила Прабхупада делает это, а мы просто пытаемся помогать ему. Сами по себе мы не в состоянии
ничего сделать, но мы можем помочь нашим старшим. Поэтому мы помогаем ученикам Шрилы Прабхупады, которые действуют как дикша и шикша-гуру. И мы пытаемся помогать самому Шриле Прабхупаде. Что касается лично меня, то я помогаю моим духовным братьям, которые непосредственно помогают Шриле Прабхупаде. Шрила Прабхупада помогает Шриле Бхактисиддханте, и, в конечном счете, все помогают Панча» таттве.
Пожалуйста, будьте вдохновленными и с энтузиазмом практикуйте преданное служение. Никогда не чувствуйте разочарования, поскольку это лишь уловка иллюзорной энергии. Всегда повторяйте свои круги с большим энтузиазмом. Пытайтесь общаться со Шрилой Прабхупадой, читая его книги, и всегда оставайтесь послушными своему руководству.

----------


## radhadas

Во время своего бхаджана, повторения мантры, ко мне пришли мысли о разлуке. Я хотел бы поделиться ими с вами.
Чувство разлуки по отношению к гуру и вайшнавам усиливает и улучшает наше повторение святого имени Господа. Поэтому это является очень важным. В чувствах сильной разлуки присутствует также встреча и единение. Мы не можем применить это к обычным людям, только к духовным личностям. Поэтому, когда мы чувствуем разлуку с гуру и другими вайшнавами, мы ощущаем определенного рода восторг, который не отличен от хладини-шакти (энергии Господа, дарующей наслаждение).
Вначале у нас может быть чувство разлуки по отношению к гуру и вайшнавам, к любым преданным, которые помогли нам в нашей практике бхакти. Слово гуру можно применить как к дикщу так и к шикша-гуру в равной степени, а также к парам-гуру (Шриле Прабхупаде). Далее это чувство разлуки развивается по отношению к Шри Чайтаиье Махапрабху и Его спутникам, а затем к Радхе и Кришне. Если мы сможем иметь подобные чувства к гуру и вайшнавам, тогда у нас есть шанс, что мы сможем развить подобные чувства к Шри Чайтаиье Махапрабху и Его спутникам. Но все начинается с гуру и вайшнавов. Если мы можем плакать по нашему духовному учителю и вайшнавам, которые дали нам милость, то тогда мы сможем проложить свой путь, - путь к чувству разлуки с Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху и Его спутникам. Но начинать нужно с гуру и вайшнавов.
Шрила Рупа Госвами писал: гуру-падашрайас тасмат кришна-дикшади-шикшанам вишрамбхена гурох сева садху-вартманувартанам. Это четыре из шестидесяти четырех аспектов, благоприятных для преданного служения, Гуру-падашрайа означает принять прибежище у лотосных стоп гуру. Кришна-дикшади-шикшанам означает принять дикшу (инициацию), и выполнять шикшу (наставления) гуру. Вишрамбхена гурох сева означает служить духовному учителю, дикша или шикша-гуру с близостью, любовью и привязанностью. Мы хотим развить привязанность к гуру и вайшнавам.
В особенности, мы хотим видеть нашего гуру как очень близкого друга. Мы хотим стать очень близкими таким личностям, но это не так просто. Часто преданные видят своего гуру на расстоянии, с чувством благоговейного почтения. Сначала должен быть этот аспект благоговейного почтения. Но затем он должен перерасти в большую близость. Тогда наступит вишрамбхена гурох сева. Если мы чересчур рано или искусственно начинаем развивать близкие отношения с гуру, то это является оскорблением. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада не поощрял тех учеников, которые хотели такой близости, но еще не были квалифицированны, поскольку более безопасно идти по пути благоговейного отношения. Но это не самое лучшее. Гораздо лучше, если мы сможем приблизиться к гуру; рассматривая его как свою жизнь и душу, и своего сердечного друга, самого близкого и дорогого для нас. Благодаря такой привязанности, у нас появится шанс ощутить чувство разлуки, это проложит нам путь к предыдущим ачарйам, таким как Шрила Бхактисиддханта, Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур, вплоть до Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Его спутников.
Может возникнуть вопрос: как я могу развить такую привязанность к гуру и вайшнавам? Усердно служа их наставлениям, всегда внимая им, всегда желая личного общения с ними, при любой удобной возможности.

----------


## radhadas

Мы очень удачливы, что приняли прибежище у лотосных стоп Шрилы Прабхупады и Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Нашей самой важной деятельностью является повторение святых имен Господа лишенное десяти оскорблений. Пожалуйста, пытайтесь повторять святое имя Господа в настроении смирения и терпения, как это описано Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху в третьем стихе «Шикшаштаки»:
тринад апи суничена тарор ива сахишнуна аманина манадена кирттанийах сада харих
«Следует повторять святое имя Господа в смиренном состоянии ума, считая себя ниже соломы, лежащей на улице. Нужно стать терпеливее дерева, освободиться от чувства ложного престижа и всегда быть готовым оказать почтение другим. В таком состоянии ума можно повторять святое имя Господа постоянно».
В нашей практике духовной жизни мы должны научиться терпеть трудности и проблемы. Иначе это повредит духовной жизни, и ум не сможет быть достаточно устойчивым, чтобы повторять святое имя Господа.
Еще одним важным аспектом преданного служения является регулярное чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады и развитие лучшего понимания философии.
Третьим аспектом является садху-санга или общение с преданными. Очень важно продолжать регулярно общаться с преданными. Общение означает благоприятное общение, без духа соперничества или зависти. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что прогресс в сознании Кришны, на 90% зависит от общения.
Если мы будем продолжать пытаться развить эти три аспекта нашей духовной жизни, тогда без всяких сомнений мы будем совершать быстрый духовный прогресс.

----------


## radhadas

Повторение святого имени Кришны, несомненно, является нашей самой главной деятельностью. Шрила Прабхупада пишет в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», что из всех наставлений духовного учителя, повторение Харе Кришна маха-мантры является самым главным.
Пожалуйста, очень серьезно отнеситесь к повторению мантры, и медитируйте на этот прекрасный стих из «Чайтанья- Вхагаваты», Мадхья-лила, 24:
бхакти-йога бхакти-йога бхакти-йога дхана бхакти эй-кришна-нама-смарана-крандана
«Преданное служение, преданное служение, преданное служение является величайшим богатством. Преданное служение означает плач, когда мы памятуем о Кришне».
Нужно плакать во время повторения святого имени Кришны. Шрила Гоур Говинда Свами Махарадж, мой шикша-гуру и старший духовный брат, говорил, что откроет в Бхуванешваре, в Индии, школу плача. В действительности плакать о гуру, о Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху, о Радхе и Кришне, о Вриндаване или о Джаганнатха Пури - должно стать нашим единственным занятием.
Вы можете плакать только в том случае, если у вас есть мамата, привязанность к объекту вашего поклонения. Привязанность приходит от стопроцентной искренности и служения с энтузиазмом наставлениям этой личности. Не нужно быть великим гуру, ученым или богатым бизнесменом. Нужно лишь повторять святое имя Господа со слезами на глазах.

----------


## radhadas

Путешествуя по Украине, я читал о славе святого имени Господа. Я изучал раздел из «Джайва-дхармы», посвященный нама-таттве (главы 23, 24 и 25), а также «Чайтанья-чаритамриту», Антья-лилу, третью главу, и «Харинама-чинтамани», где Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит о святом имени Господа. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», Ади-лиле, 17.31 в комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады к стиху Кришнадаса Кавираджа Госвами написано:
«Трава упоминается в этом стихе, поскольку все на нее наступают, но она никогда не возмущается. Этот пример показывает, что духовный учитель или руководитель не должен гордиться своим положением - он должен вести себя смиреннее, чем обычный человек и беспрерывно проповедовать учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, повторяя Харе Кришна маха-мантру.
В следующем стихе говорится:
«Вскинув руки, я заявляю: «Слушайте меня все! Нанижите этот стих на нить святого имени Господа и всегда носите его на шее, чтоб ни на миг не забывать».

Комментарий Шрипы Прабхупады:
«Взявшись повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру, сначала человек, возможно, будет совершать много оскорблений, которые называются нама-абхаса и нама-апарадха. Повторяя Харе Кришна маха-мантру на таком уровне, достичь совершенной любви к Кришне невозможно. Поэтому нужно повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру в соответствие с принципами, указанными в предыдущем стихе, тринад апи суничена тарор ива сахишнуна. В связи с этим необходимо отметить, что в повторении Харе Кришна должны быть задействованы верхняя и нижняя губы, а также язык. Все три объекта должны принимать участие в повторении Харе Кришна маха-мантры. Слова «Харе Кришна» необходимо произносить очень четко, чтобы их можно было отчетливо услышать. Кто-то, вместо того, чтоб надлежащим образом произносить «Харе Кришна» губами и языком, переходит на какое-то механическое шиканье. Повторять мантру очень просто, но нужно относиться к этой практике серьезно. Поэтому автор «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты» советует всем всегда носить этот стих на шее, как ожерелье».
Шрила Прабхупада очень ясно объясняет здесь, что повторять святое имя Господа нужно вслух, и каждый слог произносить очень четко. Если нам не удается делать это, тогда мы повинны в совершении десятого оскорбления, которое означает - невнимательное повторение. Мы также можем быть повинны в четвертом оскорблении, которое означает - не выражение должного почтения священным писаниям и их наставлениям.
Мы должны прилагать осознанные усилия, чтобы избегать нама-апарадхи и, по крайней мере, повторять на уровне нама-абхасы. В «Харинама-чинтамани», написанной Шрилой Бхактивинодой Тхакуром и переведенной Сарвабхаумой Прабху, в третьей главе (стр.22.) говорится:
«Повторение на уровне нама-абхаса обладает необыкновенным могуществом и может освободить любую дживу (живое существо)». И далее Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет, что нама-абхаса может даровать практически все, за исключением
Кришна-премы. Поэтому нама-абхаса обладает невообразимым могуществом, и если мы можем повторять святое имя Господа, не совершая десяти оскорблений, мы будем совершать быстрый духовный прогресс.
Можно задать вопрос: В чем же главное отличие нама-абхасы от нама-апарадхи? Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур отвечает на него в «Джайва-дхарме»:
«Нама-абхаса это ступень, на которой святое повторяется с долей невежества. Когда святое имя повторяют нечисто, с желанием материального наслаждения или освобождения, это нама-апарадха».
Другими словами, если мы осознанно совершаем хотя бы одно или больше из десяти оскорблений во время повторения святого имени Господа, то это нама-апарадха. Мы знаем, что совершаем эти оскорбления, мы знаем, что мы не должны это делать, и если все же продолжаем делать это намеренно, тогда это нама-апарадха. Но если мы совершаем оскорбления неосознанно, из-за невежества, мы не хотим совершать эти оскорбления, но из-за прошлых греховных привычек мы по- прежнему имеем остатки оскорбительных мыслей, тогда это нама-абхаса. Например, если вы преднамеренно убиваете кого-то, тогда это самое настоящее убийство. Это является очень серьезным преступлением. Это означает, что вы хотели убить кого-то, планировали это, и осознанно сделали это. Этому можно противопоставить случайное убийство, или непредумышленное убийство. Вы не хотели делать это, но так уж получилось, что вы убили кого-то. Это можно сравнить с нама-апарадхой и нама-абхасой. Интересно заметить, что даже желание материального наслаждения или бхукти относится к категории нама-апарадхи. Поэтому когда мы повторяем святое имя Господа, мы не должны иметь желания материального наслаждения, славы и почестей, поскольку это будет нама-апарадха. Господь Чайтанья описал это в четвертом стихе «Шри Шикшаштаки»:
па дханам на джанам на сундарим 
кавитам ва джагадиша камайе  
мама джанмани джанманишваре 
бхаватад бхактир ахайтуки твайи
«О всемогущий Господь, я не хочу копить богатства, мне не нужны ни прекрасные женщины, ни последователи. Я хочу только одного - жизнь за жизнью преданно служить тебе, не ожидая ничего взамен».
Несомненно, нашей самой главной деятельностью является повторение святых имен Господа. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что процесс прост, но применение его сложно. Другими словами, повторять маха-мантру просто, однако делать это чисто не так-то просто. Если нам удается повторять на уровне нама-абхаса, то мы можем подняться до уровня шуддха-намы. Шуддха-нама даст нам плод - любовь к Кришне. Повторение же святого имени Господа на уровне нама-апарадхи является очень опасным. Поэтому перед тем, как начинать повторять свои круги, мы должны вспомнить десять оскорблений, или же повторить их вслух, для того, чтобы совершить осознанную попытку избежать их.
Из всех десяти оскорблений, Бхактивинода Тхакур описал первое оскорбление как парама-апарадху (наивысшее оскорбление). Оно звучит так: критиковать и оскорблять преданных слуг Господа, посвятивших свою жизнь распространению сознания Кришны. Он также описал, что наихудшим оскорблением является невнимательность во время повторения. Если мы внимательны и осознанны во время повторения, мы не будем совершать другие девять оскорблений.
Можно сказать, что наиболее важным правилом, которому надо следовать во время повторения святого имени Господа, является повторять осознанно и с большим вниманием. Внимание означает погружать свой ум и разум в то, что мы делаем сейчас.
Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур написал в «Джайва-дхарме» (глава 24):
«В этом материальном мире, у дживы нет иного друга кроме святого имени».
«Шри Нама является наиболее могущественной из всех девяти процессов садханы».
«Шри Нама является самой главной из всех анг (процессов) преданного служения».
«Шри Нама никоим образом не связана с этим материальным миром».
Пожалуйста, относитесь к повторению святого имени Господа очень серьезно, отнеситесь к этому, как к самой важной деятельности в течение дня. Пытайтесь строго избегать всех видов апарадх (оскорблений) и поднимайтесь на уровень нама-абхасы и шуддха-намы (чистого повторения).

----------


## radhadas

Читая молитвы царицы Кунти, я нашел интересным следующий стих:
джанмаишварйа-шрута-шрибхир эдхамана-мадах пуман 
наивартхатй абхидхатум ваи твам акинчана-гочарам
«О мой Господь, достичь тебя легко лишь тому, у кого нет ничего материального. Тот же, кто стоит на пути (материального) прогресса, пытаясь улучшить свою жизнь знатным происхождением, огромным богатством, хорошим образованием и телесной красотой, не может искренне обратиться к Тебе» («Шримад Бхагаватам», 1.8.26).

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
«Преуспевать в материальном отношении - значит родиться в аристократической семье, владеть большим богатством, иметь хорошее образование и привлекательную внешность. Материалисты помешаны на этих мирских богатствах, и это называется прогрессом материальной цивилизации. Но когда человек завладевает этими мирскими богатствами, его опьяняет обладание временной собственностью и охватывает ложная гордость. Б итоге такие самодовольные материалисты не могут обратиться к Господу с неподдельной искренностью, произнося: «О Говинда, о Кришна!» в шастрах говорится, что если грешник произнесет святое имя Господа хотя бы один раз, он избавится от такого количества грехов, какое он даже не в состоянии совершить. Такова сила святого имени Господа. Б этих словах нет ни малейшего преувеличения. Святое имя Господа действительно обладает таким могуществом. Но важно еще и качество произнесения. Оно зависит от того, что мы чувствуем, произнося святое имя. Беспомощный человек может с большим чувством произносить святое имя Господа, но материально преуспевающий человек не способен произносить святое имя с той же искренностью. Самодовольный материалист может случайно произнести святое имя Господа, но не способен делать это с должным чувством. Следовательно, четыре столпа материального прогресса: 1) знатное происхождение, 2) богатство, 3) хорошее образование, 4) привлекательность и «красота являются своего рода препятствиями на пути духовного прогресса. Материальная оболочка чистой духовной души - это ее внешнее проявление, так же, как жар - внешний признак болезни в теле. Как правило, больного лечат, понижая, а не повышая температуру его тела. Иногда бывает, что духовно развитый человек становится нищим в материальном отношении. Это не должно обескураживать. Напротив, эта нищета, как и снижение температуры тела, - хороший признак. Принципом жизни должно стать стремление понижать степень материального опьянения, которое вводит человека во все большее и большее заблуждение относительно цели его жизни. А люди, погрязшие в иллюзии, недостойны вступить в царство Бога».
Здесь Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что духовно развитая личность или преданный Господа, может стать материально нищим, но это не должно быть причиной разочарования. Я лично видел, что некоторые люди, пришедшие в сознание Кришны, становились чрезмерно богатыми, опьянялись этим и ослабляли свою практику сознания Кришны. Здесь использовано слово эдхамана-мадах, что означает непрерывно возрастающее опьянение. Хотя нам нужно определенное количество материальных условий, чтобы существовать и поддерживать наших членов семьи, мы должны следовать принципу, который провозглашен в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.22):
йадриччха-лабха-сантушто двандватито виматсарах 
самах сиддхав асиддхау ча критвапи на нибадхйате
«Кто довольствуется тем, что приходит само собой, кто никому не завидует, не обращает внимания на проявления двойственности этого мира и одинаково встречает успех и неудачу, тот, совершая действия, никогда не попадает в рабство их последствий».
Если Кришна хочет дать нам материальное богатство, то тогда мы примем его и займем в служении Господу. Если Кришна не хочет этого, как это обычно бывает, мы должны сохранять спокойствие и довольствоваться той прибылью, которая приходит сама собой. Мы должны стать отрешенными от чрезмерного богатства, но также мы не должны привязываться к чрезмерной бедности.
Вы можете быть удивлены, как человек может быть привязан к чрезмерной бедности. Видимо, брахман Судама был очень привязан к тому, чтобы быть нищим и не хотел никакого богатства. Неохотно, под давлением своей жены, он отправился в Двараку, чтобы попросить у Кришны материального богатства, но сам он этого не хотел. Конечно же, у большинства людей все наоборот, мы хотим материального богатства. Идея заключается в том, чтобы равно относиться, не быть привязанными к тому имеем мы богатство либо мы живем в нищете. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада пишет в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.8.25, комм.):
«Здравомыслящий человек не должен обращать внимания на материальные несчастья, которые будут везде и всегда».
Мирские беспокойства, трудности, страдания из-за плохого здоровья, недостатка денег без сомнения будут иметь место. Мы должны стараться не становиться слишком обеспокоенными ими и продолжать нашу практику сознания Кришны. Истинная цель - продолжать духовную практику, несмотря на множество незначительных или даже серьезных испытаний, которые будут приходить к нам в нашей жизни.
Пожалуйста, пытайтесь увеличивать свою зависимость от Кришны, увеличивая веру в святое имя Господа, слова священных писаний, и общение с возвышенными садху.

----------


## radhadas

Недавно читая главу «Дхритараштра покидает дом», я встретил один очень интересный комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады, к «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 1.13.43:
«Мы должны знать наверняка, что то положение, в котором мы сейчас находимся, создано для нас высшей волей в соответствии с нашими действиями в прошлом.
В «Бхагавад-гите» (13.23) говорится, что Верховный Господь в форме локализованной Параматмы присутствует в сердце каждого живого существа, поэтому Ему известны все наши поступки на каждом этапе нашей жизни. Он дает нам испытать последствия наших действий, помещая нас в ту или иную ситуацию. У богатого человека сын рождается в рубашке, однако ребенок, ставший сыном богатого человека, заслужил это, и рождается в богатой семье по воле Господа. А в определенный момент, когда ребенку приходится уйти оттуда, это тоже происходит по воле Всевышнего, даже если он или его отец не хотят порвать свои сладостные отношения. То же происходит и с бедняком. Ии богатый, ни бедный не властны над такими встречами и расставаниями живых существ. Следует правильно понять пример с играющим и игрушками. Некоторые могут возразить, что, поскольку Господь обязан давать нам плоды наших же действий, пример с играющим здесь не уместен. Однако это не так. Мы должны всегда помнить, что Господь - это высшая воля, и Он не связан никакими законами. Как правило, человек получает плоды своих действий по закону кармы, но в особых случаях, по воле Господа, такие результаты деятельности также могут быть изменены. Однако это изменение может произойти только по воле Господа и никак иначе. Следовательно, пример с играющим, приведенный в этом стихе, вполне уместен, так как Высшая Воля может делать абсолютно все, что пожелает, и поскольку Господь совершенен, ни в одном из Его поступков или их последствий нет ошибок».
Больше всего меня поразило то, что в какой бы ситуации мы не оказались, все это устроено непосредственно Верховным Господом. Шрила Прабхупада заявляет об этом в первом предложении своего комментария. И в конце он говорит, что Высшая Воля абсолютна, и что Кришна никогда не совершает ошибок. В какое бы положение Он не поместил нас, это положение совершенно. Это означает, что с какими бы неудачами, трудностями, препятствиями мы не встречались, это все происходит по совершенному устройству Кришны, для того, чтобы больше очистить нас и приблизить к Его лотосным стопам.
Вывод таков: все, что делает Кришна - совершенно, поскольку Он всесовершенен. Если Он помещает нас в определенные ситуации, где мы ощущаем определенные виды беспокойств, это также совершенно. Важно, чтобы мы всегда пытались видеть нашу ситуацию с философской точки зрения, не впадая и сентиментальность, не позволяя ситуации овладеть нами. Видеть все философски значит видеть, что мы являемся душой, а Кришна это Верховная душа и мы Его слуги. Все, что происходит с нами, происходит по воле и с одобрения Верховного Господа. Если мы это все рассматриваем с более низкой или материальной точки зрения, тогда мы будем думать в категориях друзей и врагов. Мы будем думать: почему это произошло? Возможно, это произошло случайно? Возможно, Кришна не знает, что происходит со мной? Поэтому это очень важно, чтобы мы всегда читали книги Шрилы Прабхупады и изучали философию, чтобы мы могли осознавать различные ситуации с помощью нашего разума.
Еще одно название бхакти-йоги это буддхи-йога, что означает - йога разума. Нет сомнений, что каждый встречается с трудностями и испытаниями, причиняемыми умом, проблемами дома, плохим здоровьем, иногда отсутствием финансов и т.д. Если мы будем понимать, что ничего не происходит без одобрения Господа, то у нас не будет причины противиться ситуации, в которой мы оказались.
Есть одно известное утверждение Шрилы Прабхупады:
«Следует понять, что при любых обстоятельствах живое существо является слугой этих обстоятельств» («Шримад-Бхагаватам», 2.2.16, комм.).
Мы должны смиренно принимать те обстоятельства, в которых мы оказались и честно и искренне продолжать нашу практику сознания Кришны.

----------


## radhadas

Читая пятую песнь «Шримад-Бхагаватам», я встретил раздел, где Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, как преданный должен принимать то положение в котором он оказался и при этом сохранять спокойствие. Часто преданные чувствуют себя неуютно, когда они попадают в затруднительное положение. Есть английская поговорка: за чужим забором трава зеленее. Мы часто думаем, что у других людей жизнь легче или проще» чем у нас. В связи с этим Шрила Прабхупада пишет следующее:
«Нужно полностью покориться воле Бога, Верховной Личности, и довольствоваться тем, что Он нам посылает, а не искать каких- то радостей или сокрушаться о потерях. Нужно идти путем преданного служения и терпеливо, без всякого недовольства переживать любые радости и страдания, которые уготованы нам по воле Всевышнего. Заключение: Мы должны быть удовлетворены в любом положении, в которое нас поместил Верховный Господь» («Шримад-Бхагаватам», 5.1.15).
Это очень важное наставление. Духовная жизнь практична. Часто мы можем разочаровываться, поскольку наши планы не исполняются в соответствии с нашими желаниями. На нашем пути могут встречаться различные препятствия. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, как мы должны реагировать на подобные ситуации. Мы должны сохранять спокойствие и удовлетворение в любом положении, в какое бы не были помещены Верховным Господом. Все находиться в руках Верховного Господа, и мы Его слуги. Он устраивает различные ситуации, предназначенные для того, чтобы очистить нас и привести нас к Его лотосным стопам. Подобно тому, как сведущий врач накладывает жгучий бальзам на глаза, чтобы вылечить их, или отец прекращает игры, в которые не вовремя играет его сын, и отправляет его в школу. Верховный Господь все устраивает таким образом, чтобы мы очистились. Это выглядит немного трудным, приносящим беспокойства. Ребенок предпочел бы продолжать играть со своими друзьями, но отец посылает его в школу. С одной стороны ребенок может думать, что он страдает, поскольку ему не разрешают играть с друзьями, однако, с другой точки зрения, лучше, если ребенок будет ходить в школу, и таким образом подготовит себя к будущей жизни. Таким образом, Кришна подготавливает нас к следующей жизни. Для этого Он устраивает ситуации, которые кажутся нам трудными, приносящими беспокойства. В конечном счете, все это предназначено для нашего очищения и является проявлением любви и доброты Кришны по отношению к нам. Для того, чтобы понять это лучше, нам надо повторять святое имя Господа, и тогда Кришна может дать нам необходимый для этого разум.

РЕШИМОСТЬ В ПОВТОРЕНИИ СВЯТОГО ИМЕНИ
Я только что вернулся после трехмесячного визита в Украину. За это время я также посетил Молдавию, самой бедной страной в Европе, и Белоруссию, наиболее коммунистически ориентированную страну среди стран СНГ. По милости Господа Чайтаньи, я объехал двадцать городов в этих странах, и дал около семидесяти лекций. Лекции длились 1,5-2 часа. Изначально я планировал пробыть только шесть недель, но я поменял билет и продлил визу еще на шесть недель. Меня вдохновило, то как меня принимали преданные, и также сладость моего бхаджана. Я заметил, что после трех недель в Украине мой бхаджан стал глубже. По доброте Господа Чайтаньи я был в состоянии поддерживать высокий уровень слушанья и повторения, каждый день. Я давал лекции на основе книги Бхактивиноды Тхакура «Джайва-дхарма», а также « Чайтанья-чаритамриты».
Как вы знаете, повторение Харе Кришна является нашей самой важной деятельностью. Шрила Прабхупада также пишет в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», что из всех наставлений духовного учителя, наставление повторять шестнадцать кругов является наиболее важным. Однако если вы не в состоянии повторять шестнадцать кругов, и повторяете меньше, вы должны поддерживать этот уровень, не опускаясь ниже.
Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет в «Джайва-дхарме» (главы 23,24 и 25):
1.	«Шри Харинама ни как не зависит от этого материального мира».
2.	«Все шакти (энергии) Бхагавана присутствуют в Шри Харииаме».
3.	«В материальном мире у дживы (живого существа) нет иного друга, кроме святого имени».
4.	«Шри Харинама является наиболее могущественной и главной из всех анг бхакти (различных видов преданного служения)».
5.	«Может это и не очевидно, но во время киртана в святом имени Господа, присутствуют все другие анги (типы преданного служения)».
Размышляя над этими могущественными утверждениями Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура, я захотел вдохновить вас принять полное прибежище у святого имени Господа, и повторять с полным преданием и энтузиазмом, ибо результатом чистого повторения является обретение любви к Богу.
Старательно повторяйте свои круги каждый день, молясь о том, чтобы приблизиться к лотосным стопам Господа Нитьянанды и Господа Чайтаньи. Никогда не допускайте того, чтобы ваше повторение становилось механичным. Каждый день вы должны следить за тем повторяли ли вы внимательно и без оскорблений и если это не так, тогда пытайтесь улучшить повторение на следующий день. Единственное как майя или иллюзорная энергия может атаковать нас, это когда мы уменьшаем наш энтузиазм и решимость в повторении святого имени Господа. Если мы честно и искренне пытаемся избегать десяти оскорблений, повторяя положенное количество кругов, которое мы обещали, мы никогда не попадем под влияние майи.
Шрила Харидас Тхакур повторял три лакха (триста тысяч) имен Господа каждый день, что составляет сто семьдесят четыре круга. Однако когда он состарился, он уже не мог повторять все свои круги. Поэтому он считал, что пребывает в болезненном состоянии. Шрила Прабхупада пишет в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Антья-лила, 11.23, комм.):
«Если кто-то не в состоянии завершить предписанное для него количество кругов, то его духовная жизнь заражена болезнью».

----------


## radhadas

Из писем Шрилы Прабхупады:
«Я прошу тебя продолжать действовать таким же образом и даже с большим энтузиазмом. Это главное. Всегда оставайся таким энтузиастом и вдохновляй других, и твоя жизнь будет славной. И в конце ты без всяких сомнений вернешься домой, назад к Богу» (Письмо Рамешваре, 1973 год).
«Наш успех - это наш энтузиазм. Поэтому все то, что мы делаем, должно совершаться с энтузиазмом. Повторение, чтение, следование правилам и предписаниям» (Письмо Хамсадуте 1973 год).
Из этих цитат мы можем видеть, насколько необходимо развивать энтузиазм. Интересно отметить, что английское слово энтузиазм происходит от греческого слова «энтху». Буквальное значение слова «энтху» - быть наделенным могуществом Бога. Всегда пытайтесь поддерживать свой энтузиазм горящим, как можно ярче, насколько это возможно. Это подобно тому, как мы раздуваем огонь. Общение с преданными, горящими энтузиазмом, повторение святых имен Господа и чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады являются основой поддержания энтузиазма.

----------


## radhadas

Я в Джаганиатха Пури, у лотосных стоп Господа Джаганнатхи и Шримана Махапрабху. Каждый вечер я прохожу сто метров до Бенгальского залива, и после часа повторения святых имен Господа, я омываюсь, смывая грехи паюсов предыдущих рождений. Сначала омываюсь в святом имени Господа, а потом в море.
Читая книги, я нашел интересным и поучительным стих из «Чайтанья-бхагаваты» (Мадхья-лила, 5.145), написанной Вриндавай дас Тхакуром:
«Критиковать и оскорблять вайшнавов в сотни раз более греховно, чем быть завистливым по отношению к обычным живым существам».
Когда я прочитал это, я был шокирован всей суровостью оскорбления вайшнавов. За последние тридцать лет я видел множество преданных, которые с энтузиазмом предавались гуру и Гауранге, но потом уходили из движения, и главной причиной этому была вайшнава-апарадха. Я бы сказал, что в 95% случаев, почему преданные отходят от общения с вайшнавами и вновь постепенно развивают материальные желания, является то, что они становятся оскорбительными, враждебными и чрезвычайно завистливыми к другим преданным. Вриндаван дас Тхакур подтверждает это, говоря, что оскорбление вайшнавов в сотни раз более греховно, чем оскорбление обычных живых существ. Это означает, что мы получаем в сто раз больше реакций.
Поэтому очень важно избегать враждебных мыслей по отношению к вайшнавам. Как же мы можем сделать это? Если мы будем всегда ценить других вайшнавов, будем ценить их служение, ценить их проповедь, ценить их индивидуальный уровень преданности. И также, когда будем ценить их гуру- ништху (веру, которая у них есть в гуру и в Шрилу Прабхупаду). Даже ценить то, что они следуют четырем регулирующим
принципам и повторяют святое имя Господа. Главным является способность ценить. И эта способность является синонимом веры или шраддхи. По мере того как вера преданного растет, растет и уровень его прогресса. Возвышенные преданные в наибольшей степени обладают способностью ценить даже самые незначительные действия в преданном служении. В то время как неофиты по своей глупости, готовы критиковать всех и вся.
Примером, который приходит мне на ум, является моя мама. Она провела пять дней во Вриндаване, с моим братом, сестрой и женой брата. Это был первый раз, когда она близко столкнулась с сознанием Кришны. Когда мои мама и сестра уезжали, они плакали. Позже моя мама написала мне:
«...Когда самолет взлетал в Дели, я почувствовала сильное желание сойти с него, взять такси приехать назад во Вриндаван, затем на холм Говардхан, и быть вместе с тобой... Когда я думаю о Вриндаване мои глаза становятся влажными».
Сейчас я должен, не обращать внимания на греховное окружение моей мамы - мясо и алкоголь, и просто научиться ценить ее, Я ценю ее бхакти, хотя она может быть очень слабой и маленькой.

----------


## radhadas

Изучая книги, я нашел интересным следующий раздел:
«Хотя джива и независима, она все же является слугой Кришны и поэтому Он добр и сострадателен к ней. Видя страдание дживы и то, как она использует свою независимость, все больше привязываясь к майе, Кришна бежит за ней (дживой) плача и плача. Он приходит в этот материальный мир, чтобы освободить ее. Шри Кришна - океан сострадания, Его сердце тает от милости к дживам. Поэтому Он проявляет Свою ачинтья-пипу в этом материальном мире, думая, что Его явление позволит дживе видеть Его нектарные игры. Однако джива не понимает истину об играх Кришны, даже после того, как на нее была пролита такая милость. Поэтому Шри Кришна вновь нисходит в Шри Навадвипе, в форме гуру. Он лично описывает наивысший процесс воспевания святого имени Господа, Его форм, качеств и игр. Господь наставляет и вдохновляет дживу принять этот путь, практикуя его Сам» (Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур, «Джайва Дхарма», 16 глава «Джива и майа»).
Больше всего меня поразило то, как Кришна бежит за живым существом, плачет и Его сердце тает от милости к дживе. Так замечательно знать, что Господь настолько привязан к своим неотъемлемым частицам, то есть к нам, бежит за нами и плачет. Его сердце тает от милости и желания освободить нас. В этом проявлена природа любви. Истинная любовь или према, никогда не уменьшается ни при каких обстоятельствах. Шрила Рупа Госвами в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» приводит пример жизни пяти Пандавов. Хотя они претерпевали множество испытаний и трудностей, все же их любовь к Кришне никогда не уменьшалась.
Более высокой стадией премы является снеха (привязанность, влечение). Более высоким уровнем, чем снеха, является манна (любовный гнев). Выше манны - пранайа (любовь). Еще выше - рага (сильная привязанность). Примером раги является Махараджа Парикшит. Любовь Махараджа Парикшита к Кришне никогда не уменьшалась, несмотря на испытания, и трудности, с которыми ему пришлось столкнуться. Кришна любит нас без всяких условий, несмотря на то, что мы повернулись к Нему спиной, бродим в этом материальном мире, пытаясь имитировать Его, критикуем и проклинаем Его. Все же Его любовь к живым существам никогда не уменьшается, и Он бежит за нами и плачет.
Это тот Господь, которому мы поклоняемся. Наилучшим примером Господа в таком настроении является Господь Нитьянанда и Господь Шри Чайтаиья Махапрабху. Они бегут за живыми существами и плачут. Шрила Прабхупада написал в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», что Господь Чайтаиья Махапрабху явился в настроении своей внутренней энергии, дарующей блаженство хладини-шакти, или в настроении Шримати Радхарани. Так мы можем понять, что плач Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху был в настроении Радхарани, которая была разлучена с Кришной. Но также Он плакал тогда, когда бежал за дживами. Его плач вызван состраданием и милостью к живым существам. Это можно видеть и на примере Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

КНИГИ ПАРТХА САРАТХИ МАХАРАДЖА:
http://krishna.by/libraryview.php?id=41

----------


## Махабхарата дас

О ПАРТХА САРАТХИ МАХАРАДЖЕ
(Радха Говинда прабху)

Недавно по милости преданных мне довелось послужить Шриле Партха Саратхи Махараджу. Я провел в его обществе пять дней, три из которых мы с ним пролежали в больнице. Еще в Южной Африке Махарадж чувствовал по ночам незначительные удушья и боль в легких. После изнурительного перелета из Южной Африки через Лондон на Украину ему стало хуже, и к концу второго дня своего пребывания в Киеве мы оказались в больнице с диагнозом бронхит средней тяжести.

На протяжении этих трех суток, проведенных с ним в одной палате, я был поражен тому, как в промежутках между капельницами, уколами и приемом горстей разных таблеток Махарадж умудрялся очаровывать врачей своей терпеливостью, проповедовать приходящим к нему ученикам и до поздней ночи поливать мою душу сокровенными откровениями, о которых он попросил не распространяться. Я получил множество впечатлений и откровений. Но больше всего меня впечатлило отношение Махараджа к своему телу. Он действительно умеет «отделять» свое сознание от тела, которое живет своей больной нудной жизнью. В своем же сознании Кришны Махарадж живет другой, не обусловленной телом жизнью. Он ясно размышляет, видит и делится своими глубокими духовными реализациями с окружающими.

Несколько преданных настойчиво просили меня поделиться своими впечатлениями от общения с этой великой душой. Следуя просьбе Махараджа, я не стану писать о том, что мы обсуждали в больнице, и напишу лишь об одном нашем разговоре, который состоялся в первый же день моего служения, еще до нашей больничной эпопеи.

Итак, после обеда, ближе к вечеру, Партха Саратхи Махарадж сказал, что хочет прогуляться. Я побежал за Виджаем Прабху, который уже много лет служит Махараджу в качестве водителя. Выходя из своего домика во двор, я увидел, что из-за слабости Махарадж едва держится на ногах. Он тяжело и хрипло закашлял. Я стал рассматривать его бледное лицо, и, заметив слабую координацию движений его рук и ног, подумал, что в таком состоянии лучше было бы оставаться дома. Мой ум был в беспокойстве. Зачем Махарадж вообще пролетел эти тысячи километров и прилагает столько усилий каждый год, если его здоровье постоянно дает такие сбои? Но я заставил себя отбросить подобные мысли и сосредоточился на садху-севе.

Вместе с Виджаем Прабху мы помогли Махараджу сесть в машину и медленно поехали по маленьким улочкам Белогородки.

Рассматривая местные особняки, Махарадж заговорил слабым и хриплым голосом:

- Сколько стоят подобные дома?
- О Махарадж, это тысячи и тысячи евро, - ответил я, опираясь на своей недавний опыт ремонта храма, который подобно черной космической дыре всасывал все наши финансы, не оставляя шанса быстрому и дешевому завершению строительства.
- Какой смысл тратить свою жизнь на поддержание таких домов, если для этого нам придется тяжело работать, и у нас просто не останется времени на бхаджану и проповедь? Никогда не покупай себе такие дома... Если захочешь иметь настоящий дом, потрать свои сбережения на то, чтобы купить маленькую комнатку где-нибудь во Вриндаване или в Маяпуре. Проживи свою жизнь в проповеди, а в конце жизни поедешь к себе домой во Вриндаван.

Я был сбит с толку. В таком тяжелом физическом состоянии Махарадж едва выговаривал слова, но состояние его тела никак не сказывалось на его способности глубоко и проницательно рассуждать. Я был заинтригован, так как знаю, что когда мое тело болеет, то ум просто отключается, и я не могу ни читать, ни помнить, ни тем более рассуждать о чем-либо серьезном и глубоком.

Затем Виджай спросил у Махараджа, не хочет ли тот прогуляться по берегу небольшого озера, к которому мы подъехали. Махарадж согласился. Мы помогли ему выйти из машины и медленно прошлись по песчаному берегу, наблюдая за местными рыбаками и купающимися детьми.

- Раньше я тоже здесь купался, но сейчас у меня слишком больное тело, - сказал он без особого сожаления.

Затем он спросил: «А кто сейчас GBC в Украине?»

- Ничего не изменилось, все как и раньше. Ниранджана Свами - GBC, Ачьюта Прия Прабху - региональный секретарь, а национальный совет коллегиально отвечает за остальные дела.
- Значит Махарадж второй, Ачьюта Прия третий, и национальный совет четвертый…
- Почему Махарадж второй? Он – первый!
- Нет, первым всегда будет Кришна... И в своем служении лидера ты всегда должен помнить, что можешь быть только вторым, третьим или десятым... Но первое место всегда останется за Кришной.

Хотя эти слова были произнесены в добродушной и шутливой форме, я сразу же почувствовал себя пристыженным за то, что часто воображаю себя ишварой и забываю о таком простом, но истинном положении вещей.

Мы продолжали молча стоять на берегу. Погода была ясной и солнечной. Махарадж попросил помочь ему сесть в тени большой и красивой плакучей ивы, что росла прямо на берегу. Некоторое время Махарадж сидел с закрытыми глазами. Мне показалось, что либо он сосредоточенно молится, либо о чем-то глубоко размышляет.
Через некоторое время мне стало понятно, куда были устремлены его мысли.

- Все это есть в духовном мире. На Голоке есть озера с чистой прозрачной водой, в которых тоже плавает рыба. Но ее никто не ловит, как здесь… Берега этих озер украшены красивыми деревьями и небесными цветами. Там есть все, что мы видим здесь, только оно существует в первозданном, неискаженном виде… Единственное, чего там нет, – бронхита и таких больных санйаси, как я. На Голоке нет санйаси. Там все состоят в браке.
Мальчики пастушки женились на юных гопи. Но между ними никогда не было секса. Их сердца и тела принадлежали Кришне. У гопи были свои комнаты в домах гопов. Но гопы никогда не спали с гопи. Гопы по ночам отправлялись спать в коровник и не трогали своих жен. И у тех, и у других абсолютно не было никакого вожделения.

Из воды на берег вылезла гордая ярко-зеленая лягушка и без малейшего страха подобралась совсем близко к Махараджу. Она пристально и медитативно высматривала стрекозу, что игриво летала вокруг нас кругами. Махарадж взял левой рукой соломинку и подразнил этого зеленого озерного монстра. В один момент та открыла свои круглые глаза и нервным движением рта вырвала соломинку, выплюнула ее, и вновь погрузилась в свою медитацию.

Прошло еще несколько минут, в течение которых я по-прежнему пытался понять, каким образом Махараджу удается сохранить такую ясность сознания и глубину мыслей в таких тяжелых и болезненных для тела условиях.

- То, на что ты медитируешь сейчас, будучи садхакой, в точности проявится на уровне садхйи. Усилия, примененные сейчас, дадут адекватные результаты на уровне совершенства. Поэтому твоя садхана сейчас должна быть правильной.
- Что значит правильная садхана?
- Это означает желать правильных вещей. Чего ты желаешь сейчас в своей садхане?

Не будучи готовым к подобному вопросу, я замешкался… За последние двадцать лет мне никто никогда не задавал подобных вопросов. Я молчал и боялся что-либо говорить, наверное, будучи приученным к тому, что подобные темы являются табу для неофитов…

- Ладно, какое настроение ты культивируешь сейчас: шанта, дасйа, ватсалйа или мадхурйа расу?
- Тогда «штампом», «по-пионерски» я ответил: «Я хочу просто вернуться к Кришне».
- Это очень общее желание.
- Я хочу вечно служить Ему.
- Это очень общее желание.

Вспомнив одну из молитв, которую я возношу перед Божествами в конце своей ежедневной пуджи, я произнес: «тват према севанам ахо пурушартха ратнам…даси бхавани вришабхану кумарике те… Я хочу служить Шримати Радхарани».

- Итак радха-дасйа. Правильно. Это наследие нашей сампрадайи. Это означает, что ты должен страстно культивировать это желание. Бхава-анукул-бхава-майи. С этим желанием ты должен ложиться спать, просыпаться рано утром, чистить зубы, желать этого в течение дня, всегда и везде, и самое главное - в таком настроении и нужно воспевать святое имя. Подобные желания не культивируются автоматически. В начале ты будешь ломать себя и насильно хотеть этого, но потом это желание станет частью твоей глубинной природы. Это будет подобно моменту, когда лекарство станет твоей пищей.

лаульям джанма коти сукритайр на лабхйате - именно в таком настроении твой Гуру Махарадж пишет свои книги… Не многие его понимают, и не многие его поймут, но те, кто все же поймут, обретут совершенство.

В нашем движении есть преданные, которые пришли раньше меня и раньше твоего Шиварамы Махараджа, но разговаривая со многими из них, я видел, что они не проявляют к подобным желаниям никакого интереса. Преданные многие годы подряд могут повторять святые имена, просто думая о том или ином служении и положении в рамках нашей организации, но мало кто идет дальше этого.

Некоторые, даже если и думают об этом, имеют сентиментальный, эпизодический интерес. Они побывали во Вриндаване, приезжают и говорят «Джая Радхе, Джая Радхе…» Но это - сантименты, они не читают «Нектара Преданности», «Бхакти Расамрита Синдху», или хотя бы «Чайтанья Чаритамриту». Поэтому нет понимания.

Желание идти дальше и углублять свои взаимоотношения с Кришной - это результат пурва-самскар и общения из прошлых жизней. Оно трудно достижимо. Но степень доктора наук тоже трудно достижима. Но, если ты заканчиваешь школу, затем поступаешь в университет, затем идешь в аспирантуру, проявляя усердие и решимость - ты получишь ученую степень.

Внутренне нужно культивировать ручи, а внешне нужно проповедовать. Мы просто обязаны, у нас есть миссия, которую нам оставил духовный учитель. Поэтому внешне мы будем ездить и проповедовать ваидхи, даже несмотря на трудности, связанные с болезнью наших тел. Тогда в одной из жизней, по милости духовных учителей, рано или поздно нам дадут доступ к этому уровню преданности.

Мы сели в машину, и Виджай повез нас в сторону дома. По дороге Махарадж спросил:

- В каком месте ты больше всего любишь проповедовать – в Румынии, Молдове или Украине?
- Я особо не привязан к какой-либо из этих стран, и мне все равно. Хотя, пожалуй, на Украине у меня больше всего друзей-преданных, и к ним я действительно привязан. Но из-за большого количества внешнего служения и разного рода прошлых ошибок в определенный момент я потерял гармонию со своим внутренним ростом, и не смог там больше оставаться. Сейчас по милости Кришны я могу гармонично уделять внимание и внешнему и внутреннему, да и расстояние от Киева небольшое.
- Да. Важно утвердиться на внутреннем уровне и не терять из виду этот путь. Тогда ты будешь стабилен во внешнем служении тоже. А к каким местам ты привязан в Индии?
- Маяпур и Вриндаван. Я знаю, что для духовной жизни Маяпур безопаснее, но меня все равно больше привлекает Вриндаван…Особенно храм Радха Мадана Мохана…
- О, самадхи Санатаны Госвами. Да, там спокойно и это место идеально для бхаджаны. Много лет подряд я приходил туда в 8 утра и уходил в 9 вечера, повторяя целыми днями лакхи и лакхи святых имен, и никто, никто не беспокоил меня. Это идеальное место для джапы и молитвы.
- Сколько тебе сейчас лет?
- Мне уже 35
- Ты еще многое можешь успеть. Проповедуй.

Мы подъехали к дому и разговор на этом закончился. Махарадж поднялся к себе, а я пошел быстро записывать все, что услышал, чтобы не забыть. В промежутках между записями я осознал, что получил исчерпывающий ответ на вопрос, возмутивший мой ум перед этой незабываемой прогулкой.

Сейчас мне остается лишь молиться о том, чтобы семена слов Махараджа не упали на какие-нибудь камни моих анартх или не оказались задушенными колючими кустарниками моих материальных желаний. Я горячо надеюсь на то, что по его милости смогу когда-нибудь обрести необходимое желание, решимость и усердие для совершения правильной садханы.

«Необходимо искать возможности узреть Кришну. Это должно стать нашим первым и единственным устремлением. Наша душа не сможет по-настоящему восторжествовать, пока мы не увидим Божественного лицом к лицу. Шри Кришна показывает себя только тем, кто предпочитает служение Ему всем остальным видам деятельности». (Шрила Бхактиссидханта Сарасвати)

----------


## Сергей Федорович

*Обращение Партха Саратхи Даса Госвами к ученикам по поводу событий на Украине*

Дорогие мои ученики.
Примите мои смиренные благословения. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Я с удивлением узнал, что некоторые преданные и возможно некоторые из моих учеников испытывают друг к другу враждебные чувства из-за военного конфликта, который сейчас происходит в восточной Украине. Подобного рода поведение является недопустимым!Когда в 1922 году в Калькутте Шрила Прабхупада пришел на встречу с Шрилой Бхактисидхантой и предложил ему идеи о том, что Индия в начале должна стать независимой страной и лишь потом можно будет говорить о духовности, Шрила Бхактисидханта полностью опроверг его.Нас не интересует политика этого материального мира, наша главная цель это практика сознания Кришны.Так же ситуация в Украине мне немного напоминает ситуацию, которая была во Вриндаване 450 лет назад. Шрила Рупа, Шрила Санатана Госвами и другие Госвами построили прекрасные храмы, в которых множество вайшнавов счастливо практиковало сознание Кришны. В 1652 родился Шрила Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур и он стал лидером к которому прислушивались другие вайшнавы.Затем в 1680 году, Аурангазеб, который ненавидел хинду, захватил северную Индию и начал уничтожать и осквернять храмы. Это было очень сложное и опасное время и без сомнений Шрила Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур чувствовал себя ответственным, но, что он мог сделать для того, чтобы защитить божеств и храмы. Аурангазеб и его армия преследовали вайшнавов и многие даже погибли.Это похоже на то, что сейчас происходит в Украине. Есть фанатично настроенные люди и они пользуясь ситуацией грабят, крадут либо же беспокоят умы других людей выдвигая лозунги «за Россию» или «за Европу». Нас не интересует ни то, ни другое. 


Нас интересует повторение святого имени, поклонение божествам и предложение пищи Господу. Сейчас все это подобно шторму, но придет время и все успокоится. Необходимо переждать этот шторм. Нужно быть внутри духовного прибежища и следить за своими действиями. Нам надо включать наш разум.Мы должны быть нейтральны. Нам не следует принимать ни одну, ни другую сторону. Нам надо быть нейтральными и быть выше политических разногласий. Вместе с тем, чтобы избегать ненужных споров и насилия, мы можем формально соглашаться с какими-то группами. Это как с обезьянами во Вриндаване. Если вы заискиваете с ними, они будут этим пользоваться и беспокоить вас. Если будете пристально смотреть им в глаза, могут напасть. Лучше быть нейтральным.

. Лучше быть нейтральным. Когда мы идем на парикраме и смотрим на обезьян, они могут напасть, но если мы их не замечаем, они не обращают внимания на нас. Подобное нам надо применять в Украине.Тем более ни в коем случае нам не стоит физически участвовать в этом конфликте и сражаться. Мы действуем в интересах Кришны. Нас интересует Вриндаван, санкиртана и маха-мантра и нам надо сосредотачиваться на этом и делиться этим с другими.Политические веянья этого мира всегда будут меняться, подобно Украинской погоде. Сегодня жарко, завтра холодно, а потом и снег может пойти. Тем не менее, не стоит так много концентрироваться на погоде, нам надо продолжать жить и продолжать повторять Харе Кришна, читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады и предлагать пищу Господу.Все эти настроение «против», против чего угодно, России, Украины, Белоруссии и тому подобное – все это майа, все это «против» Кришны! Нам надо быть «за» Кришну и решительно принять прибежище у святого имени и принимать лишь, то, что благоприятно для практики сознания Кришны!Все эти бедствия закончатся, и в конечном итоге это создаст лучшую почву для проповеди сознания Кришны. Это может произойти через несколько месяцев или через несколько лет, но мы должны твердо верить в слова Шрилы Прабхупады, «Ничто не происходит без желания Кришны».Если ситуация в регионе приносит преданным слишком много беспокойств, они могут переехать в более мирные части страны, возможно на западную Украину, где смогут мирно практиковать сознание Кришны. Все мы разные. Кто-то может сохранять спокойствие в этой ситуации, а кто-то может быть под сильным влиянием и волнением. Нам надо принимать, то, что благоприятно для нас и нашей практики. Если ситуация на востоке Украины не дает нам возможности практиковать сознание Кришны, тогда может нам стоит временно куда-то переехать.Я буду продолжать молиться за вас, ваши семьи и ваше духовное продвижение.

Ваш благожелатель, Партха Саратхи дас Госвами

----------


## radhadas

Сборник аудио-лекций Шрилы Партха Саратхи даса Госвами с переводом на русский язык,1997 - 2008 года (всего занимает места на компьютере - 9,1 Гб), для скачиваний через торрент (кто не знает что это такое и как этим пользоваться, можете писать мне - попытаюсь объяснить):
http://venugita.ru/viewtopic.php?t=1020

----------

